# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  αντρες που θελουν να με φροντιζουν..

## anxious4ever

γεια σας..θα ηθελα να μοιραστω εναν προβληματισμο μου σχετικα με τους ανθρωπους που γνωριζω στην ζωη μου..
ειμαι ηδη σε σχεση πολλων ετων..κ αγαπω πολυ τον ανρθωπο με τον οποιο ειμαι μαζι.
αυτο που με εχει προβληματισει ιδιαιτερα..ειναι οτι επειδη ειμαι καλλιτεχνης κ καθε βδομαδα γνωριζω πολυ κοσμο κ γενικα συναναστρεφομαι με πολυ κοσμο, αντρες κ γυναικες , εχω παρατηρησει οτι κατα καιρους καποιος απο το περιβαλλον θα με φλερταρει(εννοω παντα αντρας)..αλλα με εναν περιεργο τροπο.
καθε 3 μηνες περιπου θα παρουσιαστει καποιος αντρας με τον οποιο θα συνεργαζτω ο οποιος θα ξεκινησει να ενδιαφερεται για μενα, αλλα με τροπο πατρικο.
δηλαδη θα ξεκινησουμε την συνεργασια..θα με κοιταει ατελειωτα..εγω αποφευγω να σταυρωσω το βλεμμα μου κ μετα θα αρχισει για πολυ καιρο να με φροντιζει κ να μου υποδεικνυει τι πρεπει να φαω, τι πρεπει να κανω για να ειμαι καλα.
πχ..αρρωσταινω..κ σκιζονται...να μου φερουν νερο,ζεστο τσαι, νιωθω κουρασμενη κ δειχνουν ενδιαφερον για το ποσο κοιμαμαι, μου στελνυον μνμτα του στυλ "ξεκουρασου.ευχομαι να ξεκουραστηκες κλπ"πιες νερο, δεν ηπιες πολυ νερο, κανε αυτο κανε το αλλο.." κ γενικα δεν με αφηνουν απο τα ματια τους.
σκιζονται να με εξυπηρετησουν..σαν να εχω σκυλακια γυρω μου ενα πραμα..το αξιοσημειωτο ειναι οτι αυτοι οι αντρες παντα γνωριζουν οτι ειμαι σε σχεση σοβαρη..
σαν να νιωθω οτι προσπαθουν να ανταγωνιστουν τον ανθρωπο μου..
εγω ειμαι απλα φιλικη κ δνε κρυβω οτι μερικες φορες γοητευομαι απο αυτη τη σταση..ομως δεν δινω δικαιωμα για κατι παραπανω..ουτε στελνω μνμτα κλπ..
κ δεν πιστευω οτι την προκαλω γιατι ειμαι ενας δυναμικος ανθρωπος, πολυ καλη σε αυτο που κανω καθως διδασκω κιολας..δεν ειμαι δλδ κανενα χαιβανι. 
νιωθω δλδ σαν να γινονται φροντιστες της υγειας μου..
κ σκεφτομαι γιατι το βγαζω συνεχεια αυτο στους αντρες.
δλδ σκεφτομαι οτι καθε μερικους μηνες περιπου..υπαρχει ενα υποψηφιος γαμπρος ενα πραμα..
κ πλεον εχει παγειωθει αυτο στη ζωη μου κ με εχιε προβληματισει αρκετα.θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα προβλημα πλεον..διοτι κ εγω αρχιζω κ εξαρτωμαι απο την φρονιστικη αυτη συμπεριφορα..θεωρειται οτι ειναι ενα νορμαλ πραμα ολο αυτο?
νιωθω ενα πραμα σνα να μη με αφηνουν στην ησυχια μου..
βεβαια θεωρω οτι καθε γυναικα κ αντρας γοητευεται απο αυτο..
αλλα τι κανω λαθος κ συμβαινει τοσο συχνα, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω..
μηπως να αφησω τριχες στα ποδια ,, να παρω κ καμια 10αρια κιλα να ησυχασω??χααχχαχαχα !!

----------


## Remedy

Κι εγω θεωρω οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι κολακευονται η εστω βολευονται σε τετοιες συμπεριφοεςς. Που το περιεργο στο να αρεσκεσαι οταν σε φροντιζουν;
Περιμενα να διαβασω αν θα αναφερεις οτι ξερουν για την σχεση σου.
Αυτος ειναι λογος.
Ξερουν οτι δεν τους παιρνει για ερωτικο φλερτ επειδη εχεις σχεση και προσπαθουν να σε πλησιασουν σαν... νοσοκομες.. αν στην πορεια βρεθειτε αρκετα κοντα η νοιωσουν αρκετα ασφαλεις οτι δεν θα πεσει φαπα, η αναψεις μονη σου καποιο πρασινο φωτακι,θα δεις οτι θα σου δειξουν τις αληθινες προθεσεις τους.

----------


## anxious4ever

ποσο δικιο εχεις..εχει συμβει κ αυτο στο παρελθον..εκανα δοκιμη να δωσω πρασινο φως κ εκδηλωθηκε..
ομως νιωθω καπως..δνε μπορων α το πω με λογια..ισως το περιγραψω..
"ενοχη" κατα καποιον τροπο που παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος που θα του αρεσω..
σαν να νιωθω ντροπη που αρεσω..ή καπως..πως να το πω..
μηπως προκαλω?
αλλα ρε συ..δεν ειμαι κ καμια που φοραει ρουχα αποκαλυπτικα..
ουτε καν..μια απλη κοπελα ειμαι.μεαλοκοπελα θα ελεγα μαλιστα.
οκ εχω μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση κ μεχρι εκει..
αλλα πραγματικα ρε συ κρεμονται απο τα χειλια μου..τι να κανω?να αφησω μουστακι???χοχοχοχο!
οκ εχει κ την πλακα του δε λεω..
γιατι παντα νιωθεις οτι κατι κινειται κ κατι υπαρχει..φλερτ δλδ.
ειναι νορμαλ να μου αρεσει κ εμενα ολο αυτο?
λες πως ναι..εσενα θα σου αρεσε?σου εχει συμβει?

----------


## Remedy

Μου εχει συμβει να κολακευτω ενω ειμαι ηδη ερωτευμενη με τον δικο μου,ναι.
Φιλαρεσκεια ειναι αυτο,ισως και ανασφαλειες.
Γιατι να νοιωθεις ενοχη που αρεσεις;
Οχι, δεν κανεις κατι λαθος εσυ. Συμβαινει επειδη τους αρεσεις.δεν ειναι κακο αυτο.
Το σφαλμα ειναι το να προχωρησεις αυτο ειναι κατι που θα ειχε ευθυνες η ενοχες. Το οτι αρεσεις δεν εχει καμια ευθυνη. Σιγα μην βαλουμε και την μυτη του καραγκιοζη:rolleyes: για να μην γουσταρουν οι ανδρες.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΧΑΧΑ! παντα ακολουθω οσα λες..κ τα ακουω διοτι απο οσα εχεις γραψει, διαπιστωνω οτι εισαι τρομερα ισορροπημενο ατομο.
να σαι καλα κ σε ευχαριστω!
απλα πιστευα οτι επειδη γοητευομαι απο αυτη τη σταση οτι θα πρεπε να νιωθω κ ενοχη..
μερικες φορες..λες ..ρε παιδι μου δεν μπορει κατι κανω εγω.
ρε συ δεν υπαρχει καποιος αντρας που να μη το κανει αυτο..κ χωρις να θελω να φανω καταλαβαινεις ..να ακουστει καπως..ολοι ξεκινανε να με γνωριζουν κ μετα απο λιγο καιρο την πεφτουν..
ειλικρινα κ γω δεν μπορω να φορεσω μυτη καραγκιοζη..
απλα μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση.ως ποτε θα συνεχιστει αυτο το πραμα?
δεν ειναι καπως κουραστικο?εσενα δεν σε κουραζει?

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ επειδη ειμαι φιλαρεσκη κ γω..κ τι δεν εχω σκεφτει..μηπως ειμαι λεω ναρκισσιτρια, αλλα εγω δνε νιωθω σπουδαια..ουτε θεα κλπ..πχ εχω τις αδυναμιες μου κ τις αναγνωριζω..κ προσπαθω παντα να μαθαινω απο τα λαθη μου., ασε που μερικες φορες, σχεδον παντα, με βλεπω ασχημη ..χαα
οποτε στο ναρκισσιστικο δεν το λες..ουτε φυσικα παταω επι πτωματων..ειμαι πολυ συμπονετικη..σε σημειο αηδιας.
φαντασου λοιπον οτι σκεφτομουν μηπως εχω καμια διαταραχη κ δεν το εχουμε παρει χαμπαρι.

----------


## anxious4ever

α να σημειωσω οτι δνε νιωθω γενικα ανασφαλης..ειμαι τρομερα δυναμικη..
ανασφαλης με τι να νιωσω?εχω δουλεια..κανω οσα αγαπω..εχω μια καλη ζωη..εχω το αμειωτο ενδιαφερον των γαμπρων!χααχα! γιατι να νιωσω ανασφαλης..
ξερεις τι υποψιαζομαι?οτι επειδη μεγαλωσε σπιτι κ ειχα παρα πολλα αδερφια οσαν μικρουλα..πηρα τρομερη αγαπη κ φροντιδα απο τα αγορια αδερφια μου..κ ακομα κ τωρα με εχουν λιγο σαν γυαλινο ..
μηπως επειδη λοιπον μεγαλωσα ετσι..εχω αυτη τη σταση στη ζωη μου.

----------


## Remedy

Δεν με κουραζει,γιατι δεν ανταποκρινομαι,δλδ ξυνιζω συντομα αν συνεχιζεται.
Αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι το να συμβει στον δρομο. Εκει ντρεπομαι, δεν μ αρεσει.
Μπορεις να το κοψεις αν δειξεις ξυνιλα.αλλα πρεπει να τοχεις και στον χαρακτηρα σου. Εγω αν ριξω το κακο το το βλεμμα δεν παλευομαι.χαχαχαχαχα. τα κοβουν ολα. Εσυ μπορει να εισαι πολυ γλυκος ανθωπος και να μην μπορεις να γριεψεις. Παντως αν φτασει σε σημειο να σε ενοχλει και δεν παιρνουν το μηνυμα πες το ξεκαθαρα "αισθανομαι αβολα να με νταντευεις ετσι,δεν ειμαι μωρο" τουλαχιστον να αναγκαστει να σου μιλησει ξεκαθαρα κι εκει ξεκαθαρα να του το κοψεις.

Σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ ρε οντως δεν το χω το ξινο πολυ..ειμαι πολυ ευγενικη..βεβαια αν με φτασει σε σημειο πρηξιματος απλα απομακρυνομαι μεσα στον χωρο κ δειχνω μια παγερη αδιαφορια κ κει το πιανουν το μνμ.
παντως οχι ασχημα δεν μπορω να μιλησω στους ανθρωπους , εκτος κ αν φυσικα βγουν απο τα ορια κ με αγγιξει καποιος ή κανει χειρονομια...εκει θα τον παρει κ θα τον σηκωσει..αλλα τωρα ενας ανθρωπος που σου φερνει νερο σοτ ποτηρι..ποσο ασχημα να μπορεις να του μιλησεις?
εχθες ειχαμε λαιβ κ ενα παιδι , ο οποιος ειναι κατι μερες τωρα , την εχει δει ο μπαμπας μου..μετραγε ποσο νερο πινω..κ επειδη ζητησα κοκα κολα..γυρισε κ ειπε σε ολους "κοκα κολα δεν θα πιει ..τελος..μη τολμησει κανεις να της φερει"..
κ εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα..
μετα μου πηρε νερο μπουκαλι να πιω..μου λεει πιες το ολο..
μετα οταν τελειωσε το λαιβ μου λεει " θα πας σπιτι κ θα πεσεις κατευθειαν για υπνο..εισαι πολυ κουρασμενη, μη μπεις νετ! θα το καταλαβω"
κ δωσε γελακια κ ναζακι αυτος..εγω νταξ ημουν στον κοσμο μου..δεν κανω ναζια αληθεια..ρε τι ειναι αυτοι?? οχι πες μου! τι ειναι?τους στελνει καποιος?εχουν καπου φωλια??χααχχα

----------


## Mara.Z

Νοιάξιμο είναι όλο αυτό, και ενδιαφέρον. 
Νομιζω στις ηλικίες 40και βάλε τέτοια συμπεριφορά είναι συνηθέστατη!
Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι ξέρουν ότι είσαι σε σχέση...
Με το σύντροφο σου δεν σας έχουν δει μαζί? δεν τους αποθαρρύνει η εικόνα σου μαζί του?

----------


## anxious4ever

φυσικα κ τον εχουν δει μιας κ ερχεται στο στουντιο κ βγαινουμε κ μαζι..
αλλλα ρε φιλε δεν χαμπαριαζουν.
οταν μεινω μονη χωρις τον συντροφο χωνονται.
οκ..τι να πω..
απλα διαθετω ολη την γκαμα των ηλικιων..απο 30 μεχρι 40..
ο τωρινος γαμπρος ειναι 30.
ελα παρε παρε..!

----------


## anxious4ever

μπορει να φταιει το οτι ειμαι ευγενικη κ κοινωνικη..
αλλα..υπαρχει κατι που πρειε να πω.
ειμαι δασκαλα..χορου κ μουσικης..οποτε..πρεπει οποιος ερχεται να ειμαι φιλικη,ευχαριστη κ κοινωνικη.να συστηνομαι κ να δινω το χερι μου.
δεν γινεται δλδ στον χωρο μου να μην μιλησω ή να μην κανω ευχαριστη συζητηση κλπ.
ειμαι απλη κ δεν ντυνομαι σαν ξεκωλλο..ουτε κ ειμαι καποια χυμωδης κοπελα.
ειμαι οριτζιναλ..ειμαι αυτο που ειμαι κ τελος..ουτε προσποιουμαι, ουτε τιποτα.

----------


## Remedy

Βαζοντας το ρημα "φταιει", φορτωνεσαι παλι με ενοχη. Δεν φταις σε κατι. Αν εισαι παντα γλυκια και ευγενικη εστω κι αν μεσα σου εχεις ηδη ενοχληθει,αυτοι μπορει να παιρνουν το λαθος μηνυμα οτι σου αρεσει κι ετσι το συνεχιζουν. Δεν σημαινει οτι "φταις" απλα ετσι λειτουργει η κατασταση.

----------


## Remedy

Αν θες να τους ξενερωνεις χωρις να γινεις αποτομη,κανε το αλλο. Φροντιζε σε προσωπικες συζητησεις σας να αναφερεις ποσο ερωτευμενη εισαι και ποσο σε γεμιζει η σχεση σας.ΕΡΩΤΕΥΜΕΝΗ οχι σεβασμους κι αγαπες. Να πηδηξουν θελουν,οχι να σε παντρευτουν.θα δεις τι καλα θα ξενερωσει ο γαμπρος..

----------


## nick190813

Κοιτα αμα εισαι πολυ κοινωνικη ,πολλοι το εκλαμβανουνε αλλιως,αυτο ειναι νομος.....επισης αμα εισαι και ωραια δεν θελει πολυ για να σ πλησιανουνε τα λιγουρια..και να σ προσφερουν γη και ουρανο

----------


## anxious4ever

α ναι σε αυτο εχεις δικιο..μιλαω παντως για την σχεση μου..λεω για τα σχεδια μας ..τις διακοπες μας κλπ...στο κινητο μου εχω την φωτο του..τον αποκαλλω μωρακι ..ε τι αλλο να κανω..προχτες ειχαμε βγει ολοι μαζι με τον γαμπρο..κ ηταν κ ο συντροφος μου μαζι.
οκ..ηταν κυριλε..εχτες που εμεινα μονη στο λαιβ..εγινε χαλι να τον πατησω.
νταξ..τι να πεις..παντως το παιδι δεν μου την επεσε κ ανοιχτα..απλα παρατηρω πως με κοιταζει με την περιφερειακη μου οραση..ξερεις..παντα ξερεις οταν αρεσεις σε καποιον ή οχι.
εχεις δικιο τελικα στο οτι δεν φταιω εγω.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Κοιτα αμα εισαι πολυ κοινωνικη ,πολλοι το εκλαμβανουνε αλλιως,αυτο ειναι νομος.....επισης αμα εισαι και ωραια δεν θελει πολυ για να σ πλησιανουνε τα λιγουρια..και να σ προσφερουν γη και ουρανο


νικ εχεις δικιο οκ..εχω μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση κ ενα ωραιο σωμα..πιθανον αυτο τους αρεσει.
οκ..κ τι να γινω ρε παιδια σκυλα!?? δεν μου παει μωρε..ειναι ασχημο να μιλας αποτομα στους ανθρωπους.
δνε ταιριαζει με την φιλοσοφια μου.

----------


## Remedy

> νικ εχεις δικιο οκ..εχω μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση κ ενα ωραιο σωμα..πιθανον αυτο τους αρεσει.
> οκ..κ τι να γινω ρε παιδια σκυλα!?? δεν μου παει μωρε..ειναι ασχημο να μιλας αποτομα στους ανθρωπους.
> δνε ταιριαζει με την φιλοσοφια μου.


Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα ευγενειας και φιλοσοφιας.πιο σημαντικο ακομα ειναι οτι εισαι σε χωρο δουλειας.αν προκειται μαλιστα για ανθρωπους που πληρωνουν κι οχι για συναδελφους,την γοητεια σου την "χρησιμοποιεις"και λιγο για να ερχονται πιο προθυμα. Στον βαθμο που δεν προκαλεις κατι φυσικα. Παντως δεν αγριευεις.εισαι ξεκαθαρη αλλα πανρα ευγενικη. Εκτος αν ξεπερασει εκεινος καποια ορια και γινει προφανγς.εκει τον γειωνεις

----------


## Mara.Z

Για αυτό νομίζω επειδή είσαι δασκάλα χορου! θα κάνουν συνειρμούς στο μυαλό τους...
Κάνω και εγώ χορο! αλλά λόγω δουλειάς δεν έχω χρόνο να το δω πιο κοινωνικά με τα παρτυ κλπ
Ε η δασκαλα μου, που ειναι μανα με 3 παιδάκια, μάς έλεγε ότι την έχουν τρελάνει με τα μηνύματα και τις προτάσεις. Και μας έλεγε, βλεπουν οτι χορευουμε και γυρευε τι φανταζονται...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα ευγενειας και φιλοσοφιας.πιο σημαντικο ακομα ειναι οτι εισαι σε χωρο δουλειας.αν προκειται μαλιστα για ανθρωπους που πληρωνουν κι οχι για συναδελφους,την γοητεια σου την "χρησιμοποιεις"και λιγο για να ερχονται πιο προθυμα. Στον βαθμο που δεν προκαλεις κατι φυσικα. Παντως δεν αγριευεις.εισαι ξεκαθαρη αλλα πανρα ευγενικη. Εκτος αν ξεπερασει εκεινος καποια ορια και γινει προφανγς.εκει τον γειωνεις


σωστηηη, οπως παντα σωστη!

----------


## Macgyver

> μπορει να φταιει το οτι ειμαι ευγενικη κ κοινωνικη..
> αλλα..υπαρχει κατι που πρειε να πω.
> ειμαι δασκαλα..χορου κ μουσικης..οποτε..πρεπει οποιος ερχεται να ειμαι φιλικη.


Αγαπητη ανξιους , δεν καταλαβα αν αυτη η συμπεριφορα των ανδρων αποτελει προβλημα για σενα η απλη απορια ................. πιστευω οτι με την σταση που εχεις , δινεις αθελα σου θαρρος στους αντρες , μαλλον σιγουρος ειμαι οτι σε αυτο οφειλεται ......εχω γνωρισει πολυ ωραιες γυναικες , που δεν τολμαγε κανεις αντρας να τις πλησιασει , δυο συγκεκριμενα , ηταν το υφος/στυλ τους τετοιο , που δεν διναν θαρρος παρα σε οποιον αυτες ηθελαν .............. παντως αυτο δειχνει οτι εισαι προσηνης και ευπροσηγορη , εκτιμας τον εαυτο σου , που αυτα ειναι στα συν ...............

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> *ειμαι δασκαλα..χορου κ μουσικης*


Και στους δυο χωρους,ειδικα του χορου,γινονται αλλαξοκωλιες,γιατι πολλοι πανε για να βρουν γκομενο/α.
Επισης,πολλοι καλλιτεχνες ειναι πιο παρορμητικοι και γενικα οτιναναι απο το μεσο ορο.
Ξερω πολλους που εχουν χαλασει τη δουλεια τους για γκομενικα.

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ισχυει οτι ο χωρος ειναι λιγο ο.τι να ναι..αλλα εγω θελω να κραταω τις ισορροπιες.
γενικα θαρρος δεν δινω περα απο ενα χαμογελο κ μια συζητηση περι χορου κλπ..
τι εννοεις θαρρος..δεν ανοιξα κ την πορτα περαστε πηδιομαστε..χαχαχ
τωρα αν οι αντρες αυτο το παιρνουν ως ελαφρυτητα χαρακτηρα, ειναι δικο τους προβλημα κ οχι δικο μου..κ δεν ειναι κ προβληματισμος μου κ ειναι κ απορια μου γτ συμβαινει αυτο..

----------


## ironman

γιατι δινεις θαρρος οχι ηθελημενα αμα εισαι στις γλυκες στα χαμογελα δινεις πρασινο φως μην περιμενεις τιποτα λιγοτερο υπαρχον γναικες κουκλες που δεν σου αφηνουν περιθωρια για τετοια αφου ομως αυτο ειναι χαρακτηριστικο του χαρακτηρα σου μην ανυσγχεις και μην απορεις αφου εσυ εισαι κοντα στο συντροφο σου ολα καλα

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ ΟΛα οκ..αλλα λιγο με νευριαζει η λογικη του επειδη χαμογελαω...ελεος ρε παιδια..δλδ τι πρεπει να ειμαστε?blaze?? σκυλες?
δεν ειμαι ετσι εγω απο τα γενοφασκια μου..θεωρω οτι εσεις οι αντρες παρεξειγητε ευκολα την καλοσυνη κ την ευγενεια.
εχω κανει απειρες φορες αυτη τη συζητηση κ πραγματικα βλεπω οτι οι αντρες ειστε λιγο φστοιν..δλδ οταν μια γυναικα ειναι ευγενικη πρεπει να σημαινει οτι πηδιεται?
στην τελικη εμενα η φιλοσοφια μου ειναι παντα να ειμαστε χαμογελαστοι κ ευγενικοι ανθρωποι..κ να μη χαμογελασω ομως σε καποιον...παρατηρω οτι με καρφωνει.
κ γενικα παρατηρω μια μεγαλη κινηση κατα τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες..σαν να παθαινετε οιστρο εσεις οι αντρες..μη δειτε μπουτι λιγο εξω..κατι παθαινετε..
λεω ψεμματα?

----------


## anxious4ever

κ ο γαμπρος εστειλε μνμ στις 2 η ωρα το πρωι...ενω εγω κοιμομουν..παλι καλα το ειχα στο αθορυβο κ δεν εγινε της *******ς το καγκελο..οχι μνμ στο κιν αλλα στο messenger του fb..καλα δεν σκεφτεται καθολου οτι πχ ειμαι με τον αντρα μου?ή οτι πχ κοιμαμαι???
κ μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι ειναι πραγματικα ευγενικο παιδι κ τυπικος..
εκει καταλαβαινω οτι κατι παει να κανει..πχ διεκδικει κ αυτος κατι που ανηκει σε καποιον αλλον..
οπως ο προηγουμενος guest..κ εμενα μου θυμιζει οσα εγιναν τον χειμωνα ..κ με πιανει αγχος απο μονο του..χωρις να κανω τιποτα..
στο μνμ δεν απαντησα απλα εστειλα ενα χαχα ..σκετο..
κ εχτες μου εστειλε ΚΑΙ μειλ!! σε φαση τι κανεις κλπ..
οποτε..πρεπει να απομακρυνθω γιατι δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραματα! κ οχι τιποτα αλλο, συνεργαζομαστε.

----------


## ironman

οχι και βεβαια οχι αλλα μην εχεις την απαιτηση να το καταλαβαινουν ολοι αυτο οπως ειπες και εσυ δεν συμβαινει με ολους αλλα με μια μικρη μεριδα αν το δεις επι του συνολου των μαθητων σου εδω ρε συ απο αντροπαρεες βλεπεις μερικες φορες επειδη ειναι στο οπτικο τους πεδιο μια κοπελα μπορει να τους κοιταξει ενα εκκατομυριοστο του δευτερολεπτου και να πει μαλακεςςςςςςςςςςς με γοσταρει χαχαχαχα ελα ποσους τετοιους δεν ξερουμε κοιταει κοιταει φιλε ωωωωωωωωωωωω μου χαμογελασεεεεε υπαρχουν πολλοι τετοιοι καλυτερα να εισαι αμεσος επισης παλι δεν πρεπει να πεφτεις απο τα συννεφα που σου την πεφτουν επειδη εχεις σχεση και τα τερματα εχουν τερματοφυλακες αλλα γκολ μπαινουν!!!!οτι επιθυμειται διεκδικειται εμενα δεν θα ενοιαζει καν πχ αν μια ειχε αγορι αν μου αρεσε ισως προσπαθουσα να διεκδικησω δεν μου εχει τυχει.δεν θα εκανα κινηση αν το αγορι της ηταν φιλος η γνωστος μου αλλα εσυ δεν πρεπει να εκπλησσεσαι απο τετοια περιστατικα και για τον θεο μην αλλαξεις χαρακτηρα σιγ μην γινεις απο εκεινες τις ψυχρες σκυλες που λες καλημερα και σε κοιτανε σαν να σου λενε τραβ βρες το διαολο σου και συ

----------


## ironman

> ΝΑΙ ΟΛα οκ..αλλα λιγο με νευριαζει η λογικη του επειδη χαμογελαω...ελεος ρε παιδια..δλδ τι πρεπει να ειμαστε?blaze?? σκυλες?
> δεν ειμαι ετσι εγω απο τα γενοφασκια μου..θεωρω οτι εσεις οι αντρες παρεξειγητε ευκολα την καλοσυνη κ την ευγενεια.
> εχω κανει απειρες φορες αυτη τη συζητηση κ πραγματικα βλεπω οτι οι αντρες ειστε λιγο φστοιν..δλδ οταν μια γυναικα ειναι ευγενικη πρεπει να σημαινει οτι πηδιεται?
> στην τελικη εμενα η φιλοσοφια μου ειναι παντα να ειμαστε χαμογελαστοι κ ευγενικοι ανθρωποι..κ να μη χαμογελασω ομως σε καποιον...παρατηρω οτι με καρφωνει.
> κ γενικα παρατηρω μια μεγαλη κινηση κατα τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες..σαν να παθαινετε οιστρο εσεις οι αντρες..μη δειτε μπουτι λιγο εξω..κατι παθαινετε..
> λεω ψεμματα?


ανεβαινει η τεστο το καλοκαιρι και φροντιζετε και εσεις να μας την ανεβαζετε ε και εσυ που πας με τα μπουτια εξω δασκαλα χορου?χαχαχαχααχχα

----------


## anxious4ever

αχαχαχ καλο..αχχα

----------


## nick190813

εγω σ εχω μια ερωτηση ανξιους
αυτες τις γλιτσες -αντρες που πρωτα σ φερονται φιλικα και μετα στην πεφτουνε υπουλα δεν τους συχενεσαι?

οσο αφορα το θεμα, η αληθεια ειναι οτι λιγο ενδιαφερον αμα μας δειξεται ,εμας το μυαλος μας παει στο σεξακι δεν πιστευουμε σε φιλικα και τετοια :p

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε φιλε χορευτρια ειμαι..τι να φορεσω στο στουντιο?
μπουρκα??? χρευω κινουμαι ζεσταινομαι!!

----------


## ironman

> ρε φιλε χορευτρια ειμαι..τι να φορεσω στο στουντιο?
> μπουρκα??? χρευω κινουμαι ζεσταινομαι!!


αυτη η απαντηση σε ποιον παει?

----------


## nick190813

η σε μενα η σ σενα διαλεξε :p
an και νομιζω σ σενα γτ εγω δν ανεφερα το ντυσιμο

----------


## ironman

τωρα δασκαλιτσα πλακα μας κανεις??θα σε εχω εγω να χορευεις μαζι μου ταγκο να κολας πανω μου με τα μινια δεν ξερω τι φορας και εσυ και να μου χαμογελας και να εχουμε την οποιαδηποτε σωματικη επαφη και να μην μου γινει καγκελο?εγω απορω τι πεφτεις απο τα συννεφα ανθρωπος εισαι και εσυ να ζεστενεσαι αλλα ανθρωπος ειμαι και εγω να ερεθιζομαι

----------


## anxious4ever

χααχχα ελιωσα !! χαχαα καλοο κ αυτο.
δεν κανω τανγκο δεν εχω σωματικη επαφη..
ειναι πολυ ιδιαιτερο αυτο που κανω.
αλλα οπως κ να χει οκ..λογικο μου ακουγεται..η απαντηση παει σε ολους!! χαα ετσι για να μην αφησω κανενα παραπονεμενο.

----------


## nick190813

παντως ισχυει αυτο π εγραψε ο αιρονμαν το καλοκαιρι κατι παθαινουμε και σελινιαζουμε ,εκει π μας αρεσουν 10 κοπελες το καλοκαιρι πολλαπλασιαζονται..παιζουν πολλα ρολο...

----------


## anxious4ever

ε τι να πω...παρτε αντικουκου παιδια..

----------


## nick190813

ε οχι και αντικουκου...
εγω δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο π σε χαλαει επειδη σ φλερταρουν?
εγω οταν ειχα σχεση και με φλερταραν και αλλες κοπελες επερνα και αυτοπεποιθηση..βεβαια δεν εκανα κατι μαζι τους

----------


## ironman

> ε τι να πω...παρτε αντικουκου παιδια..


οχι καλη μου δεν θα καταπιεστουμε κιολας ισως ι ιδιατεροτητα αυτου που κανεις προκαλει τις αισθησεις να σε ρωτησω κατι ομως τωρα μηπως δεν αισθανεσαι καλα?εχεις πονοκεφαλο?ηπιες πολυ νερακι ο χωρος και η κινηση να ξερεις αφυδατωνουν:p:cool:

----------


## anxious4ever

χααχαχ! τωρα δεν χορευω! ειμαι σε αλλη δουλεια.
το απογευμα θα χορεψω κ ναι πινω πολυ νερο..αλλιως δεν γινεται..κ παιρνω κ μαγνησιο για τους μυες μου ..γιατι κουραζονται πολυ.

----------


## ironman

ζακετα να παρεις....ωχ αυτο λενε οι μαναδες επισης βασικο ειναι το καλιο για τις μυικες κραμπες

----------


## Remedy

> κ ο γαμπρος εστειλε μνμ στις 2 η ωρα το πρωι...ενω εγω κοιμομουν..παλι καλα το ειχα στο αθορυβο κ δεν εγινε της *******ς το καγκελο..οχι μνμ στο κιν αλλα στο messenger του fb..καλα δεν σκεφτεται καθολου οτι πχ ειμαι με τον αντρα μου?ή οτι πχ κοιμαμαι???
> κ μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι ειναι πραγματικα ευγενικο παιδι κ τυπικος..
> εκει καταλαβαινω οτι κατι παει να κανει..πχ διεκδικει κ αυτος κατι που ανηκει σε καποιον αλλον..
> οπως ο προηγουμενος guest..κ εμενα μου θυμιζει οσα εγιναν τον χειμωνα ..κ με πιανει αγχος απο μονο του..χωρις να κανω τιποτα..
> στο μνμ δεν απαντησα απλα εστειλα ενα χαχα ..σκετο..
> κ εχτες μου εστειλε ΚΑΙ μειλ!! σε φαση τι κανεις κλπ..
> οποτε..πρεπει να απομακρυνθω γιατι δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραματα! κ οχι τιποτα αλλο, συνεργαζομαστε.


Κοιτα...
Προσωπικο μηνυμα 2 το πρωι ειναι περα απ τα ορια,ακομα κι αν μιλαει για ποδοσφαιρο.

Αν πραγματικα θελεις να τον αποθαρυνεις και δεν καλλιεργεις κατι τετοιο,
1.ενημερωνεις για ολες τις κινησεις τον ανδρα σου
2.δεν απαντας χαχα, γιατι το χαχα σημαινει οτι το βρισκεις πολυ φυσιολογικο να σου στελνει πμ τα ξημερωματα
3.φροντιζεις χωρις να του γαυγισεις, να ξερει οτι ξερει ΟΛΕΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ τις αντιδρασεις του ο ανδρας σου. Πχ στο πμ τα ξημερωματα απαντας "χααααα τι επαθες αξημερωτα παιδακι μου; ο αγαπημενος μου λεει να πιεις κανενα τιλιο μπας και κοιμηθεις. Μας τρομαξες βρε τετοια ωρα! φοβηθηκαμε οτι κατι εχει συμβει!"

Ειχαμε παλια μια κακομουτσουνη που εστελνε με δηθεν αφορμες απο κανενα μηνυμα στον δικο μου αραια, ενω ειχε φαει πορτα πολυ καιρο πριν. Μολις ειπα δημοσιως οτι μου τα δειχνει και γελαμε με την απελπισια της, τα εκοψε ολα μαχαιρι. Ηλπιζε οπως κι ο δικος σου οτι τηρειται εχεμυθεια στις αποπειρες της... 

Γενικα στις περιεργες κινησεις του, βαζε στο παιχνιδι τον ανδρα σου. Ειναι το καλυτερο ξενερωμα. Ασε που δεν θα τολμησει να κανει την πραγματικη χοντραδα αν φοβαται οτι θα πας καρφι στον ανδρα σου.θα ντραπει.
Με το να απαντας επισης προσωπικα χαχα και χουχου του δινεις την ελπιδα της συνενοχης και ξανοιγεται.
Εκτος αν το θελεις.
Εκει παω πασο. Κανε οτι γουσταρεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ εχεις δικιο για το χααχ..δεν το σκεφτηκα..
θα κανω αυτο που μου λες..εχεις δικιο..
ξερεις λογω της προηογουμενης φασης με τον κλαρινογαμπρο τον χειμωνα..εχω στραβωσει με τετοιους τυπους..
οποτε πρεπει να λαβω μετρα!
ναι ρε συ! 2 το τα ξημερωματα ...το σκεφτεσαι?
κ στνοχωρεθηκα γιατι το παιδι το συμπαθω κ το θεωρω ισορροπημενο ατομο..
κ δεν θελω να τον δαιγραψω σαν φιλο ή σαν περιβαλλον.

----------


## anxious4ever

ξερεις μου εστειλε ενα κωμικο βιντεο κ ελεγε "γειαα"
κ γι αυτο εγραψα χααχ.να μην τον προσβαλλω..καλα με λεει η μανα μου αγαθιαρα..αι σιχτιρ.

----------


## Remedy

Ε ναι ρε συ. Το χαχα κατ αρχην σημαινει οτι το βρισκεις οκ να στελνει οποτε γουσταρει. Επειτα σημαινει οτι σου αρεσε κιολας αφου γελας. Γι αυτο και πηρε θαρρος κι εστειλε και το μειλ. Ριξε λιγο παγο χωρις να θυμωσεις γιατι αν φτασει σε πολυ προσωπικα θα ειναι πολυ αργα να του το γυρισεις. Θα πρεπει να ξεχεστειτε.
Κι επειτα θα πρεπει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ να ειναι ενημερος για ολα ο ανδρας σου. Αν πιασει τυχαια ενα τετοιο μνμ τα ξημερωματα τι περιμενεις να σκεφτει μετα απ οσα εχουν γινει; εσυ τι θα σκεφτοσουν αν του εστελνε μια μουρλη, κωλοτριψιματα στις 2 το πρωι; οτι δεν εχει δωσει δικαιωματα; κι εσυ γιατι δεν ξερεις για τα "αγενη" μηνυματα της; τοσο φυσικο του φαινεται και αμελησε να σε ενημερωσει;

----------


## Remedy

Ρε συ τωρα ειδα ποσο παλιο μελος εισαι.ειχες παντα αυτο το νικ η το αλλαξες;

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ρε ειμαι παλια καραβανα! μπαινω 6 χρονια κατα καιρους εδω μεσα..οποτε εχω ζορια αλλα κ οχι ..απλα για παρεα στη δουλεια..ξερεις βαριεμαι την πρωινη δουλεια μου κ με βοηθαει να χαλαρωνω λιγο αλλα κ να βοηθαω ανθρωπους που εχουν ζορια, οσο μπορω. 
ειμαι μελος απο 2010 κ ειχα αλλο νικ.το αλλαξα γιατι δνε ηταν οκ αυτο που ειχα βαλει πιο πριν..
ναι εχεις δικιο σχετικα με τον γαμπρο.
τωρα παλι μιλησαμε στο chat για κατι αλλο κ ημουν τυπικη κ εστειλα απλα οκ.
δεν προκειται να το αφησω να βγει εκτος οριων.
οποτε οκ...θα ειμαι πιο τυπικη κ θα το παρει το μνμ.
δεν θελω να πω κατι στον συντροφο γιατι ρε συ..ειανι προσφατα ολα τα αλλα κ αμεσως θα παει το μυαλο στο πονηρο..απλα την επομενη που θα στειλει ξημερωμα δεν θα απαντησω τιποτα κ θα καταλαβει οτι τον εχω γραμμενο.
ειναι απλα καλο ατομο κ τον εχω συμπαθησει σαν φιλαρακι..
απο τον χορο εχω αποκτησει πολυ καλους φιλους κ ανθρωπους που με τα χρονια δεσαμε ακομα πιο πολυ.
απλα ρε συ δνε καταλαβαινω γιατι μπαινουν στην διαδικασια να διεκδικησουν μια κοπελα η οποια εχει σχεση..δλδ ..εχουν ορεξη για ταλαιπωρια?
εγω προσωπικα οποτε μου αρεσε καποιος κ μαθαινα οτι εχει κοπελα..ρε συ δεν σχολιομουν καν.δλδ οσο κ να εδινε αυτος πρασινο φως, εγω ξενερωνα.
οποτε δνε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το κανουν αυτο στον εαυτο τους..δνε τον σεβονται?θελουν να ελπιζουν για κατι το οποιο δεν θα γινει δικο τους?
γιατι ας πουμε τοση επιμονη?μηπως τελικα ειναι αντρικος ανταγωνισμος?
οτι κ καλα να παρουμε την γκομενα απο τον αλλον για επιβεβαιωση?
ξερεις ασυνειδητα ρε παιδι μου..μηπως αυτοεπιβεβαιωνονται..
το φαινομενο ειναι πολυ συχνο ειδικα σε εμενα προσωπικα.
δεν μασανε ρε!
μονο ενας τα χριστουγεννα..μου την επεφτε του πα οτι εχω σχεση κ το παιδι εκανε πισω αμεσως.ηταν ο μονος που εκανε πισω..
δεν το συζητω για τον κλαρινογαμπρο εδω! μου αλλαξε τα φωτα! αι σιχτιρ πια!

----------


## anxious4ever

κ συ εισαι πολυ παλιο μελος!
ειχες κ συ αλλο νικ?δεν σε θυμαμαι απο πολυ παλια..
εγω πρωτομπηκα οταν πεθανε ο πατερας μου..

----------


## Remedy

Ναι, εγω αρχαιο μελος...
Παντα αυτο το νικ ειχα. Ποτε δεν το αλλαξα. Ισως τις εποχες που δραστηριοποιουσουν,να ελειπα εγω.

Την διεκδικηση που λες ,την κανουν ανδρες και γυναικες,για διαφορους λογους.
Οι ανδρες συνηθως για να πηδηξουν ενω οι γυναικες με την ελπιδα να χωρισουν την δικια τους και να γινουν κυριες...
Ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι ο ενας λογος.
Ο αλλος ειναι η αδιαφορια για την υπαρχουσα σχεση.
Ο παραλλος ειναι οτι για πολλους και πολλες δεσμευμενους,η δεσμευση δεν τους σταματαει απο ξενοπηδηματα, οποτε ο αλλος απλα δοκιμαζει την τυχη του τυπου "ε μπορει να το παει το γραμμα η μανταμ και να γλειψουμε κι εμεις κανενα κοκκαλακι"..
Και παει λεγοντας..
Οποτε το θεμα δεν ειναι ποτε το τι θελουν οι απεναντι. Ο καθενας οτι του σφηνωθει στο κεφαλι θελει.
Το θεμα ειναι πως θελεις εσυ την ζωη σου και την σχεση σου.
Οι απεναντι οσο και να χοροπηδανε δεν μπορουν να κανουν τπτ αν δεν το επιτρεπεις.
Αν περιμενεις να σταματησουν οι διεκδικησεις,θα περιμενεις για παντα..
Απελπισμενες/οι θα υπαρχουν...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ναι, εγω αρχαιο μελος...
> Παντα αυτο το νικ ειχα. Ποτε δεν το αλλαξα. Ισως τις εποχες που δραστηριοποιουσουν,να ελειπα εγω.
> 
> Την διεκδικηση που λες ,την κανουν ανδρες και γυναικες,για διαφορους λογους.
> Οι ανδρες συνηθως για να πηδηξουν ενω οι γυναικες με την ελπιδα να χωρισουν την δικια τους και να γινουν κυριες...
> Ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι ο ενας λογος.
> Ο αλλος ειναι η αδιαφορια για την υπαρχουσα σχεση.
> Ο παραλλος ειναι οτι για πολλους και πολλες δεσμευμενους,η δεσμευση δεν τους σταματαει απο ξενοπηδηματα, οποτε ο αλλος απλα δοκιμαζει την τυχη του τυπου "ε μπορει να το παει το γραμμα η μανταμ και να γλειψουμε κι εμεις κανενα κοκκαλακι"..
> Και παει λεγοντας..
> ...


ναι εισαι απολυτα σωστη...τελικα μερικες φορες διαπιστωνω οτι ζω στην δικια μου φραουλοχωρα...
στην κοσμαρα μου..κ ειμαι τοσο αγαθη..κ επειδη εγω σκεφτομαι ετσι , νομιζω οτι κ ο αλλος θα σκεφτει ετσι.

----------


## ioannis2

> γεια σας..θα ηθελα να μοιραστω εναν προβληματισμο μου σχετικα με τους ανθρωπους που γνωριζω στην ζωη μου..
> ειμαι ηδη σε σχεση πολλων ετων..κ αγαπω πολυ τον ανρθωπο με τον οποιο ειμαι μαζι.
> αυτο που με εχει προβληματισει ιδιαιτερα..ειναι οτι επειδη ειμαι καλλιτεχνης κ καθε βδομαδα γνωριζω πολυ κοσμο κ γενικα συναναστρεφομαι με πολυ κοσμο, αντρες κ γυναικες , εχω παρατηρησει οτι κατα καιρους καποιος απο το περιβαλλον θα με φλερταρει(εννοω παντα αντρας)..αλλα με εναν περιεργο τροπο.
> καθε 3 μηνες περιπου θα παρουσιαστει καποιος αντρας με τον οποιο θα συνεργαζτω ο οποιος θα ξεκινησει να ενδιαφερεται για μενα, αλλα με τροπο πατρικο.
> δηλαδη θα ξεκινησουμε την συνεργασια..θα με κοιταει ατελειωτα..εγω αποφευγω να σταυρωσω το βλεμμα μου κ μετα θα αρχισει για πολυ καιρο να με φροντιζει κ να μου υποδεικνυει τι πρεπει να φαω, τι πρεπει να κανω για να ειμαι καλα.
> πχ..αρρωσταινω..κ σκιζονται...να μου φερουν νερο,ζεστο τσαι, νιωθω κουρασμενη κ δειχνουν ενδιαφερον για το ποσο κοιμαμαι, μου στελνυον μνμτα του στυλ "ξεκουρασου.ευχομαι να ξεκουραστηκες κλπ"πιες νερο, δεν ηπιες πολυ νερο, κανε αυτο κανε το αλλο.." κ γενικα δεν με αφηνουν απο τα ματια τους.
> σκιζονται να με εξυπηρετησουν..σαν να εχω σκυλακια γυρω μου ενα πραμα..το αξιοσημειωτο ειναι οτι αυτοι οι αντρες παντα γνωριζουν οτι ειμαι σε σχεση σοβαρη..
> σαν να νιωθω οτι προσπαθουν να ανταγωνιστουν τον ανθρωπο μου..
> εγω ειμαι απλα φιλικη κ δνε κρυβω οτι μερικες φορες γοητευομαι απο αυτη τη σταση..ομως δεν δινω δικαιωμα για κατι παραπανω..ουτε στελνω μνμτα κλπ..
> ...


Χωρις να εχω διαβασω τη συζητηση που ανοιξες με το θεμα σου, απλά μονο απ αυτο το εισαγωγικό ας πουμε μηνυμα σου: εχεις πολλές προτάσεις κοπέλα μου. Αβίαστα συμπεραίνω πως εισαι πολύ ωραία κοπέλα (την ωραία κοπέλα δεν την φτιαχνουν τα ωραια ρουχα) και ωραιος χαρακτηρας και σοβαρο άτομο (γι αυτο εισαι τοσα χρονια με τοσες προτασεις γυρω σου σταθερη στην ιδια σχεση και δεν δινεσαι σε κανεναν). Αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα σου ειναι που βλεπουν όλοι αυτοι και σε φροντιζουν στην τριχα, με αλλα λόγια σε παρακαλάνε, επιδιωκουν το ενδιαφερον σου επειδη στη σκεψη τους σε βλεπουν ερωτικά, όχι απλα για σεξ αλλα για κατι πιο σοβαρο που κραταει περισσότερο, τουλάχιστον (αφου ξερουν πως εισαι δοσμενη αλλού) να νιωθουν ωραία έστω στη σκια της γοητειας σου. 
Δεν βρισκω να σε απασχολεί κατι απ αυτα που απασχολουν αυτο το διαδικτυακο χωρο, εδω μπηκες απλα για να μοιραστεις τον προβληματισμό σου.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν θελω να πω οτι ειμαι ωραια..πιστευω οτι η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικο πραμα..
δεν ειμαι ασχημη σιγουρα..αλλα εχω μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση , οχι ενδυματικα, γενικα εννοω.
η ομορφια ειναι κατι προσωρινο ομως τελικα..κατι που φθειρεται με τον χρονο.
πολλοι εχουν πει οτι εχω θετικη αυρα κ ευχαριστη παρουσια..
περιεργο για ενα καταθλιπτικο ατομο(οχι τυπικα καταθλιπτικη..αλλα εχω επεισοδια που κ που)..
ξερεις κατι?οταν κατι γινεται συνεχομενα κ συχνα..τοτε αποτελει κ αυτο προβλημα κ ας ειναι κ καλο.
μερικες φορες δεν μπορω να κανω φιλους αντρες γιατι με βλεπουν αλλιως.
κ οσοι αντρες φιλους εκανα..στην αρχη μπηκαν στην ζωη μου για κατι ερωτικο κ επειδη δεν ενεδωσα εγιναν φιλαρακια.
ειναι ασχημο οταν εναν ανθρωπο τον προσεγγιζουν μονο ερωτικα ..κ δεν σκεφτονται καπως αλλιως για μενα...πχ απλα φιλικα.
κ αυτο το ζω απο το γυμνασιο περιπου..εκει που ξεκινησα να αναπτυσσομαι.
κανενας μα κανενας αντρας στη ζ ζωη μου δεν με προσεγγισε φιλικα κ αυτο ειναι παραπονο.
ο καλυτερος μου φιλος πλεον που κανουμε παρεα 2 χρονια τωρα κ πλεον παιζουμε σφαλιαρες, μου ειχε πει οτι "ναι κ γω αλλιως σε ηθελα..οχι για φιλη, οταν σε γνωρισα ηθελα να σε φιλησω κλπ κλπ...ομως μετα ειδα οτι εισαι αλλου κ το αφησα.." τελικα γιναμε 2 πολυ καλοι φιλοι κ πλεον ναι παιζουμε σφαλιαρες οπως προειπα κ γελαμε πολυ.

----------


## anxious4ever

θυμηθηκα μια μερα που ειχα ραντεβου με φιλυος για καφε..κ μεχρι να παω για καφε στον δρομο υπηρχαν πειραγματα..στο στουντιο εκεινη την περιοδο ολοι ειχαν οργιασει..με προσεγγιζαν κ μυο την επεφταν..κ θυμαμαι οτι στον δρομο αρχισα να νευριαζω κ μολις εφτασα στο καφε στους φιλους μου εβαλα τα κλαματα.με ρωτησαν τι γινεται, τι εχεις? κ τους λεω..δεν αντεχω αλλο! εχω κουραστει..
με βλεπουν οπου παω σαν ενα κομματι κρεας! κουραστηκα! θελω την ησυχια μου, βαρεθηκα να μιλαω κ να με κοιτανε, θελω μια φορα στη ζωη μου ρε φιλε να περασω εντελως αορατη κ απαρατηρητη.
δεν τολμω να φορεσω ρουχα που αγαπω γιατι φοβαμαι τα πειραγματα.δεν τολμω να σταθω στον δρομο να περασω απεντανι. βρισκω σημειωματα στο μπαρμπριζ του αυτοκινητου μου.
κ ο αντρας μου ζηλευει πολυ..συνεχεια κοβει φατσες οταν ειμαστε εξω..πολλες φορες φοβαμαι μην αρπαχτει με καποιον.

----------


## nick190813

> δεν θελω να πω οτι ειμαι ωραια..πιστευω οτι η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικο πραμα..
> δεν ειμαι ασχημη σιγουρα..αλλα εχω μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση , οχι ενδυματικα, γενικα εννοω.
> η ομορφια ειναι κατι προσωρινο ομως τελικα..κατι που φθειρεται με τον χρονο.
> πολλοι εχουν πει οτι εχω θετικη αυρα κ ευχαριστη παρουσια..
> περιεργο για ενα καταθλιπτικο ατομο(οχι τυπικα καταθλιπτικη..αλλα εχω επεισοδια που κ που)..
> ξερεις κατι?οταν κατι γινεται συνεχομενα κ συχνα..τοτε αποτελει κ αυτο προβλημα κ ας ειναι κ καλο.
> μερικες φορες δεν μπορω να κανω φιλους αντρες γιατι με βλεπουν αλλιως.
> κ οσοι αντρες φιλους εκανα..στην αρχη μπηκαν στην ζωη μου για κατι ερωτικο κ επειδη δεν ενεδωσα εγιναν φιλαρακια.
> ειναι ασχημο οταν εναν ανθρωπο τον προσεγγιζουν μονο ερωτικα ..κ δεν σκεφτονται καπως αλλιως για μενα...πχ απλα φιλικα.
> ...


εφοσον λες οτι δεν θες να πεις οτι εισαι ωραια ...και μαλλον ας πουμε δεν θα εισαι ωραια...
Πραγματικα δεν βρισκω τον λογο π σ προσεγγιζουν οι αντρες......εγω προσωπικα σ μια ωραια θα εκανα κινηση..
μηπως εισαι πολυ φιλικη?

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι νικ δεν καταλαβες καλα..
πιθανον..
ωραια ειμαι..απλα εγω δεν νιωθω καλα να το λεω για τον εαυτο μου.
θελω να ειμαι ταπεινη.
αντικειμενικα ωραια ειμαι..αν κ σου λεω πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα υποκειμενικα ειναι.
εχω ενα αξαιρετικο σωμα κ φατσα κ μακρια μαλλια..ανοιχτα ματια κ τετοια.
αλλα..δεν θελω να με βλεπουν συνεχεια ετσι..μερικες φορες θελω την ησυχια μου..
κ οχι να παω σε μια καφετερια κ να κοιτανε τι λεω..να κοιτανε εμενα γενικα..
εχει τυχει να πω σε ανθρωπο "τι κοιτας?" σε καφετερια..
μερικες φορες συζηταω κ νιωθω οτι κοιτανε απο απεναντι..ενα ζευγαρι ματια παντα πανω μου.
ξερεις αυτο ξεπερανει πλεον την φαση της φιλαρεσκειας κ κατανταει ενοχλητικο.

----------


## nick190813

> οχι νικ δεν καταλαβες καλα..
> πιθανον..
> ωραια ειμαι..απλα εγω δεν νιωθω καλα να το λεω για τον εαυτο μου.
> θελω να ειμαι ταπεινη.
> αντικειμενικα ωραια ειμαι..αν κ σου λεω πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα υποκειμενικα ειναι.
> εχω ενα αξαιρετικο σωμα κ φατσα κ μακρια μαλλια..ανοιχτα ματια κ τετοια.
> αλλα..δεν θελω να με βλεπουν συνεχεια ετσι..μερικες φορες θελω την ησυχια μου..
> κ οχι να παω σε μια καφετερια κ να κοιτανε τι λεω..να κοιτανε εμενα γενικα..
> εχει τυχει να πω σε ανθρωπο "τι κοιτας?" σε καφετερια..
> ...


δεν ξερω εγω γοητευομαι οταν με κυνηγανε γυναικες παντως...αν και οταν εχω σχεση μ ειναι αδιαφορες...ωστοσο με ανεβαζει.....
δεν ξερω απλα μπορει να εισαι ωραια τοτε...πρεπει να νιώθεις καλα μ αυτο...
δεν βλεπω κατι κακο..εφοσον εσυ δεν θες..
να σ πω κατι αμα δεν ειχες προσοχη ομως θα σ χαλαγε...δεν θα ηθελες να νιώσεις οτι σ φλερταρουν?να δεις οτι μετρας?
τεσπα ο καθενας θελει αλλα πραγματα απλα σ λεω μια γνωμη...
και παλι δεν βρισκω κατι κακο σ αυτο...εκτος βεβαια αμα δημιουργησει ολο αυτο ζηλεια στην σχεση σ ...τοτε ναι να εβλεπα και κατι αρνητικο

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

_Αγαπητο ημερολογιο,

Περναω ενα δραμα.Με θελουν και με πολιορκουν ολοι οι αντρες.
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια.

Και δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι?Επειδη εχω αναλογιες 90-60-90?
Επειδη ειμαι 1,75 και 55 κιλα?
Επειδη εχω πλουσιες ξανθιες μπουκλες και γαλαζια ματια?
Επειδη ειμαι παντα ντυμενη στην τριχα?

Μια συνηθισμενη κοπελα ειμαι που προσπαθω να ζησω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη και οι αντρες δεν με αφηνουν.
Ααααχχ δεν ξερω τι θα κανω._

----------


## anxious4ever

χχααχ θεος!! γελασα πολυ!!!
χαχααχαχ!!!! δλδ οσες γυναικες ειναι ομορφες πρεπει να τους πρηζουν τ αρχιδια??
χααχαχχα!

----------


## nick190813

> _Αγαπητο ημερολογιο,
> 
> Περναω ενα δραμα.Με θελουν και με πολιορκουν ολοι οι αντρες.
> Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια.
> 
> Και δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι?Επειδη εχω αναλογιες 90-60-90?
> Επειδη ειμαι 1,75 και 55 κιλα?
> Επειδη εχω πλουσιες ξανθιες μπουκλες και γαλαζια ματια?
> Επειδη ειμαι παντα ντυμενη στην τριχα?
> ...


χαχαααχ πολυ καλο χαααχχαα
ετσι σ θελω δυνατο

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Οχι αλλα προσπαθησε και συ να τους κοβεις τον αερα.Πχ μην απαντας στο φβ απο ενα σημειο και μετα.Ασε να φανει οτι το δες και δεν απαντησες.Ή μην τους αφηνεις να σε εξυπηρετουν.

----------


## anxious4ever

> δεν ξερω εγω γοητευομαι οταν με κυνηγανε γυναικες παντως...αν και οταν εχω σχεση μ ειναι αδιαφορες...ωστοσο με ανεβαζει.....
> δεν ξερω απλα μπορει να εισαι ωραια τοτε...πρεπει να νιώθεις καλα μ αυτο...
> δεν βλεπω κατι κακο..εφοσον εσυ δεν θες..
> να σ πω κατι αμα δεν ειχες προσοχη ομως θα σ χαλαγε...δεν θα ηθελες να νιώσεις οτι σ φλερταρουν?να δεις οτι μετρας?
> τεσπα ο καθενας θελει αλλα πραγματα απλα σ λεω μια γνωμη...
> και παλι δεν βρισκω κατι κακο σ αυτο...εκτος βεβαια αμα δημιουργησει ολο αυτο ζηλεια στην σχεση σ ...τοτε ναι να εβλεπα και κατι αρνητικο


ναι ειναι προβλημα νικ.γιατι οταν γινεται καθημερινα..νιωθεις πηγμενος κ θυμωμενος..
οταν ο αντρας σου νιωθει οτι εσυ αν πας για καφε η ποτε ολο κ καποιος θα σου την πεσει..ναι..γιατι νιωθει κ αυτος ανασφαλεια..
οταν νιωθεις οτι δεν περνας καπου με την αξια σου κ τελικα μονο επειδη εισαι ωραιος, ναι τοτε πληγωνεσαι.
οταν θες να κανεις φιλους κ αυτοι το μνο που θελουν ειναι να σε πηδηξουν ή να σε φιλησουν ή να σου την πεσουν..παλια μαλακια ειναι.
οταν εχεις χασει φιλη επειδη σε ζηλευει..ναι μαλακια ειναι.
οταν πας σε λαιβ κ κανεις προβα στη σκηνη κ δεν σε αφηνει απο τα ματια του ο ηχοληπτης, ο εικονοληπτης, ο μαγαζατορας τριβει τα χερια του κ θελει να σε ροκανισει κ εσυ εισαι πτωμα, με την τσιμπλα στο ματι κ θελεις λιγο να μη σε κοιτανε κ να αραξεις μονη σου να κανεις τη δουλεια σου..ναι..
ειναι μεγαλη μαλακια κ πολυ ενοχηλτικο..γενικα δεν θεωρω σωστο να καρφωνεις τους ανθρωπους με τα ματια σου..νιωθεις παραβιασμενος συνεχως.
κ χαιρομαι που υπαρχει αυτο εδω το φορουμ κ μπορω να ανοιγομαι ευκολα σε οσα εχω σκεφτει κ ολα αυτα που δνε τολμω να τα πω σε δικους μου ανθρωπους..γιατι φοβαμαι να τα πω..
κ θα σου φανει περιεργο..
ειμαστε ρατσιστες..σε ολα..κ στους ομορφους κ στους ασχημους.

----------


## anxious4ever

> χαχαααχ πολυ καλο χαααχχαα
> ετσι σ θελω δυνατο


θεος λεμε ρε!! απαιχτος!

----------


## nick190813

> ναι ειναι προβλημα νικ.γιατι οταν γινεται καθημερινα..νιωθεις πηγμενος κ θυμωμενος..
> οταν ο αντρας σου νιωθει οτι εσυ αν πας για καφε η ποτε ολο κ καποιος θα σου την πεσει..ναι..γιατι νιωθει κ αυτος ανασφαλεια..
> οταν νιωθεις οτι δεν περνας καπου με την αξια σου κ τελικα μονο επειδη εισαι ωραιος, ναι τοτε πληγωνεσαι.
> οταν θες να κανεις φιλους κ αυτοι το μνο που θελουν ειναι να σε πηδηξουν ή να σε φιλησουν ή να σου την πεσουν..παλια μαλακια ειναι.
> οταν εχεις χασει φιλη επειδη σε ζηλευει..ναι μαλακια ειναι.
> οταν πας σε λαιβ κ κανεις προβα στη σκηνη κ δεν σε αφηνει απο τα ματια του ο ηχοληπτης, ο εικονοληπτης, ο μαγαζατορας τριβει τα χερια του κ θελει να σε ροκανισει κ εσυ εισαι πτωμα, με την τσιμπλα στο ματι κ θελεις λιγο να μη σε κοιτανε κ να αραξεις μονη σου να κανεις τη δουλεια σου..ναι..
> ειναι μεγαλη μαλακια κ πολυ ενοχηλτικο..γενικα δεν θεωρω σωστο να καρφωνεις τους ανθρωπους με τα ματια σου..νιωθεις παραβιασμενος συνεχως.
> κ χαιρομαι που υπαρχει αυτο εδω το φορουμ κ μπορω να ανοιγομαι ευκολα σε οσα εχω σκεφτει κ ολα αυτα που δνε τολμω να τα πω σε δικους μου ανθρωπους..γιατι φοβαμαι να τα πω..
> κ θα σου φανει περιεργο..
> ειμαστε ρατσιστες..σε ολα..κ στους ομορφους κ στους ασχημους.


ε καλα συγνωμη καθε μερα στην πεφτει και ενας φιαφορετικος?
κοιτα γενικα εμεις οι αντρες λιγο αυτοππεποιθηση να εχουμε ,τοτε συνεχεια την πεφτουμε σ γυναικες..
επισης ετσι οπως περιγραφεις τον εαυτο σου ,αμα εισαι ωραιο milf ειναι λογικο να τραβας αντρες και απο μικροτερες ηλικιες...
και εμενα το αγαπημενο γκρουπ γυναικων ανα εποχες ηταν oi milf...
τωρα τ μονο π βρισκω κακο ειναι στην φιλια π λες..επειδη σ βλεπουν ερωτικα....
τεσπα εσυ κοιτα να χαρεις την ζωη σ και μην σ προβληματιζουν αυτα..
Ωστοσο θα ηθελα να σ ρωτησω πως εχασες την φιλη σ πουλες?επειδη σ ζηλευε?πραγματικα εαν θες πες μ ,γτ το εχω απορια...ειχα και εγω μια πρωην π την καραζηλευαν ολες οι φιλες τις......

----------


## anxious4ever

τι μιλφ ρε?χαα!
επειδη εσυ εισαι πιτσιρικι τα ανω των 30 ειναι μιλφ???πφφφ ελεος!
κ οι ανω των 35 εχουν νεανικη εμφανιση..ακου μιλφ..απαπα.
τεσπα..
η φιλη μου εφυγε απο κοντα μου επειδη οποτε βγαιναμε μου την επεφταν συνεχεια σε εμενα κ στραβωνε.
ενιωθε οτι τραβαω την προσοχη κ το ειχε εκφρασει πολλες φορες.
ηταν πολυ ασχημη ομως κ θεωρω οτι λογικο να μην της την πεφτουν.
κ επειδη καναμε παντα διακοπες μαζι κ μου την επεφταν μια φορα μου ειχε πει το εξης "νιωθω συνεχεια οτι ζω στην σκια σου..κουραστηκα"
κ της λεω " τι λες ρε μαλακα?μου κανεις πλακα?εχεις ψυχολογικα προβληματα?"
κ γελασε..τεσπα..κ γενικα γυναικες φιλες δυσκολο ..δενε εχω φιλες δεν ξερω γιατι..
δεν με θελουν κ πολυ..
οποτε αρκουμαι στον κολλητο μου κ σε μια ωριμη γυναικα που εχω γνωρισει κ τα παμε καλα.

----------


## ioannis2

> δεν θελω να πω οτι ειμαι ωραια..πιστευω οτι η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικο πραμα..
> δεν ειμαι ασχημη σιγουρα..αλλα εχω μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση , οχι ενδυματικα, γενικα εννοω.
> η ομορφια ειναι κατι προσωρινο ομως τελικα..κατι που φθειρεται με τον χρονο.
> πολλοι εχουν πει οτι εχω θετικη αυρα κ ευχαριστη παρουσια..
> περιεργο για ενα καταθλιπτικο ατομο(οχι τυπικα καταθλιπτικη..αλλα εχω επεισοδια που κ που)..
> ξερεις κατι?οταν κατι γινεται συνεχομενα κ συχνα..τοτε αποτελει κ αυτο προβλημα κ ας ειναι κ καλο.
> μερικες φορες δεν μπορω να κανω φιλους αντρες γιατι με βλεπουν αλλιως.
> κ οσοι αντρες φιλους εκανα..στην αρχη μπηκαν στην ζωη μου για κατι ερωτικο κ επειδη δεν ενεδωσα εγιναν φιλαρακια.
> ειναι ασχημο οταν εναν ανθρωπο τον προσεγγιζουν μονο ερωτικα ..κ δεν σκεφτονται καπως αλλιως για μενα...πχ απλα φιλικα.
> ...


..Με επιβεβαιώνεις. Αυτόν τον ένα, στον οποιο αναφέρεσαι στο πρώτο σου μήνυμα, το αγορι σου, σχεση σου κλπ, πως τον γνώρισες? Τι ήταν αυτο που τον ξεχώρισε αναμεσα στους πολλούς?

----------


## nick190813

> τι μιλφ ρε?χαα!
> επειδη εσυ εισαι πιτσιρικι τα ανω των 30 ειναι μιλφ???πφφφ ελεος!
> κ οι ανω των 35 εχουν νεανικη εμφανιση..ακου μιλφ..απαπα.
> τεσπα..
> η φιλη μου εφυγε απο κοντα μου επειδη οποτε βγαιναμε μου την επεφταν συνεχεια σε εμενα κ στραβωνε.
> ενιωθε οτι τραβαω την προσοχη κ το ειχε εκφρασει πολλες φορες.
> ηταν πολυ ασχημη ομως κ θεωρω οτι λογικο να μην της την πεφτουν.
> κ επειδη καναμε παντα διακοπες μαζι κ μου την επεφταν μια φορα μου ειχε πει το εξης "νιωθω συνεχεια οτι ζω στην σκια σου..κουραστηκα"
> κ της λεω " τι λες ρε μαλακα?μου κανεις πλακα?εχεις ψυχολογικα προβληματα?"
> ...


xaaxxa δεν ειναι κακο το milf... απλα για εμενα μιλφ ειναι οποιαδηποτε γυναικα ανω των 30 που ειναι πολυ ομορφη και προσεγμενη....μην παραιξηγησε :p
γενικα εσεις οι γυναικες μεταξυ σας παντα υπαρχει ανατγωνισμος...εμεις δεν ειμαστε ετσι...στις φιλιες ενοω..
και δλδ κοψατε επειδη στην επεφταν?ε αμα ηταν και ασχημη..τεσπα ειστε περιεργες..

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ηταν πολυ ασχημη.κοντη χοντρη με γυαλουμπες ..κ γενικα μηδεν θηλυκοτητα.
αλλα ηταν η αγαπημενη μου φιλη..ειμασταν μαζι απο μικρα..ομως ετσι οπως μου φερθηκε δνε θελω πια να την ξερω!
κ δεν της εκανα κατι κακο εγω ..εγω ποτε δνε ημουν υπεροπτικη.

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε νικ μαρεσει ετσι οπως τα συμπυκνωνεις μεσα στο κεφαλι σου κ τα πετας ετσι αφοβα κ οποιον παρει ο χαρος..χαχα! εχει γελιο αυτο..
ακου κει μιλφ.

----------


## nick190813

> ναι ηταν πολυ ασχημη.κοντη χοντρη με γυαλουμπες ..κ γενικα μηδεν θηλυκοτητα.
> αλλα ηταν η αγαπημενη μου φιλη..ειμασταν μαζι απο μικρα..ομως ετσι οπως μου φερθηκε δνε θελω πια να την ξερω!
> κ δεν της εκανα κατι κακο εγω ..εγω ποτε δνε ημουν υπεροπτικη.


το τερας των νανων περιγραφεις εσυ χαχαχααχχα
περα απο την παλακ θα ηταν ανθρωπος μ πολλες ανασφαλειες...

----------


## anxious4ever

ε ναι..αφου τον αντρα που νγωρισα κ ειμαι μαζι..εκεινη τον γλυκοκοιταζε στην αρχη κ αφου ειδε οτι αυτος θελει εμενα..σιγα σιγα την εκανε με ελαφρα πηδηματακια..
τι να πεις..κωλοκοσμος..

----------


## nick190813

α δλδ ειχε παει να σ φαει και τον αντρα ε?χαχααχ
ενταξει ετσι οπως την περιγραφεις......δεν θα βλεποταν

----------


## Mara.Z

Anxiousforever, λες ότι είσαι πολύ κοινωνικό άτομο!
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μας δώσεις μερικά μαθήματα κοινωνικότητας σε εμάς τους κοινωνιοφοβικούς/αγοραφοβικούς?

Από ότι κατάλαβα, ταλαιπωρείσαι από φάσεις κατάθλιψης, κατά τα άλλα έχεις βρει τις ισορροπίες σου. Νομίζω αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι έχεις μια καλή σχέση με το σώμα σου! Το αγαπάς, το φροντίζεις, έχεις μια ωραία εικόνα.

----------


## nick190813

> Anxiousforever, λες ότι είσαι πολύ κοινωνικό άτομο!
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μας δώσεις μερικά μαθήματα κοινωνικότητας σε εμάς τους κοινωνιοφοβικούς/αγοραφοβικούς?
> 
> Από ότι κατάλαβα, ταλαιπωρείσαι από φάσεις κατάθλιψης, κατά τα άλλα έχεις βρει τις ισορροπίες σου. Νομίζω αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι έχεις μια καλή σχέση με το σώμα σου! Το αγαπάς, το φροντίζεις, έχεις μια ωραία εικόνα.


μαρα εχεις και εσυ κοινωνικη φοβια?

σορυ για το οφ τοπικ ανξιους

----------


## anxious4ever

καλε τι σορρυ! πατρε καλα?για ολα θα μιλησουμε! εδω ειμαι εγω!
ναι ειμαι υπερκοινωνικο ατομο..σε σημειο του οτι αν δεν δω κοσμο μεσαστη εβδομαδα νιωθω μοναξια κ στενοχωρια.
δεν εχω θεμα με τον κοσμο..αλλα αυτο επειδη μεγαλωσα σε σπιτι με τεραστια οικογενεια..που παντα ειχε κοσμο κ η μανα μου παντα απο μωρο με γυρναγε σε εκδηλωσεις κ παρτυ κλπ..
με εμαθε να συναναστρεφομαι με κοσμο απο μικρη κ να επιβιωνω σε δυσκολες καταστασεις..πχ τσακωμους , βια κλπ..δλδ μου εδειξε κ την κακια πλευρα του κοσμου απο πολυ νωρις.
αυτο που θα προτεινα κ ξερω οτι κανει κ καλο στην κοινωνικη φοβια ..ειναι η ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια..
να τριφτεις κ να δεις κοσμο κ κοσμακη ..να νιωσεις ασφαλης σε ενα πλαισιο κ να μπορεσεις να δεις την μικρη αυτη κοινωνια σαν την μεγαλη κοινωνια που ζουμε.
να εκτεθεις δλδ σε ολο αυτο..αλλα με ηπιο τροπο κ σταδιακα..

----------


## Mara.Z

> μαρα εχεις και εσυ κοινωνικη φοβια?
> 
> σορυ για το οφ τοπικ ανξιους


Μέχρι και όταν ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω στα 24, όχι απλά κοινωνιοφοβική, αγοραφοβική ήμουν με πανικό μπροστά σε πολύ κόσμο. Με την τακτική που λέω και σε άλλο ποστ "όρμα κι ό,τι γίνει" κατάφερα με πολύ κόπο, προσπάθεια, ψάξιμο, και λάθη να στρώσω. 
Αλλά και πάλι τα θέματα μου τα έχω... 36 είμαι τώρα. Μπορώ να πω ότι πια ένα ρόλο κοινωνικό ξέρω να παίζω αλλά και πάλι δεν μου αρκει....
Τελος πάντων, ειναι μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## nick190813

> καλε τι σορρυ! πατρε καλα?για ολα θα μιλησουμε! εδω ειμαι εγω!
> ναι ειμαι υπερκοινωνικο ατομο..σε σημειο του οτι αν δεν δω κοσμο μεσαστη εβδομαδα νιωθω μοναξια κ στενοχωρια.
> δεν εχω θεμα με τον κοσμο..αλλα αυτο επειδη μεγαλωσα σε σπιτι με τεραστια οικογενεια..που παντα ειχε κοσμο κ η μανα μου παντα απο μωρο με γυρναγε σε εκδηλωσεις κ παρτυ κλπ..
> με εμαθε να συναναστρεφομαι με κοσμο απο μικρη κ να επιβιωνω σε δυσκολες καταστασεις..πχ τσακωμους , βια κλπ..δλδ μου εδειξε κ την κακια πλευρα του κοσμου απο πολυ νωρις.
> αυτο που θα προτεινα κ ξερω οτι κανει κ καλο στην κοινωνικη φοβια ..ειναι η ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια..
> να τριφτεις κ να δεις κοσμο κ κοσμακη ..να νιωσεις ασφαλης σε ενα πλαισιο κ να μπορεσεις να δεις την μικρη αυτη κοινωνια σαν την μεγαλη κοινωνια που ζουμε.
> να εκτεθεις δλδ σε ολο αυτο..αλλα με ηπιο τροπο κ σταδιακα..


ναι το ξερω θελει εκθεση η κοινωνικη φοβια αλλιως δεν ξεπερνιεται

----------


## nick190813

> Μέχρι και όταν ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω στα 24, όχι απλά κοινωνιοφοβική, αγοραφοβική ήμουν με πανικό μπροστά σε πολύ κόσμο. Με την τακτική που λέω και σε άλλο ποστ "όρμα κι ό,τι γίνει" κατάφερα με πολύ κόπο, προσπάθεια, ψάξιμο, και λάθη να στρώσω. 
> Αλλά και πάλι τα θέματα μου τα έχω... 36 είμαι τώρα. Μπορώ να πω ότι πια ένα ρόλο κοινωνικό ξέρω να παίζω αλλά και πάλι δεν μου αρκει....
> Τελος πάντων, ειναι μεγάλο θέμα.


και πως καταφερες να το ξεπερασεις σε εναν βαθμο οπως γραφεις?τι εκανες?εκθεση?
γτ και μενα με ταλειπωρει τα τελευταια 3 χρονια...
εαν μπορεις να μ δωσεις καποια συμβουλη...
βεβαια εμενα οχι σ μεγαλο βαθμο ...αλλα θελω να μ φυγει τελειως

----------


## Mara.Z

> αυτο που θα προτεινα κ ξερω οτι κανει κ καλο στην κοινωνικη φοβια ..ειναι η ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια..
> να τριφτεις κ να δεις κοσμο κ κοσμακη ..να νιωσεις ασφαλης σε ενα πλαισιο κ να μπορεσεις να δεις την μικρη αυτη κοινωνια σαν την μεγαλη κοινωνια που ζουμε.
> να εκτεθεις δλδ σε ολο αυτο..αλλα με ηπιο τροπο κ σταδιακα..


χμ... το έχω κάνει. Διάλεξα μια σχολή και μια δουλειά εξαιρετικά κοινωνική. Αν και τα έκανα μανταρα στο πανεπιστημιο απο αποψη κοινωνικοτητας. Οχι οτι τα πηγα καλυτερα στη δουλεια, πολυυυυυυ αγχος, τρελα!
Γενικα είμαι δραστηρια, μου αρεσει η κινηση, αναλαμβανω πρωτοβουλιες, μιλάω επιφανειακα φαινομαι ανοιχτη αλλά στο σχετιζεσθαι δεν το εχω. 
Μη σου πω οτι παλια δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν αρέσω σε κάποιον. Και ήθελα να το σχολιάσω αυτό, ότι το να καταλαβαίνεις ότι αρέσεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό άσχετα αν εσύ δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για κάτι τέτοιο ή δεν το ζητάς. 
Εμένα προσωπικά μου πηρε χρονια να καταλάβω οτι κάποιος με πλησιάζει επειδή ενδιαφέρεται να με γνωρίσει. Μη σου πω επίσης ότι οταν μπήκα στο τρυπάκι και καταλάβαινα, μου εβγαινε επιθετικότητα. Νομιζα οτι δεν με σέβονται, ότι με βλέπουν σαν ενα κομματι κρεας. 
Εγώ μεγαλωσα ουσιαστικά απομονωμένη, μη σου πω και περιθωριοποιημένη. Αστα βραστα φάση...

----------


## Mara.Z

> και πως καταφερες να το ξεπερασεις σε εναν βαθμο οπως γραφεις?τι εκανες?εκθεση?
> γτ και μενα με ταλειπωρει τα τελευταια 3 χρονια...
> εαν μπορεις να μ δωσεις καποια συμβουλη...
> βεβαια εμενα οχι σ μεγαλο βαθμο ...αλλα θελω να μ φυγει τελειως


Και εγώ θέλω να μου φύγει τελείως...αλλα΄ρε γαμωτο δεν φευγει!
Με το "όρμα κι ό,τι γινει" το παλαιψα αρχικά. 
Και να φανταστείς ότι υπάρχουν άτομα σουπερ κοινωνικοποιημενα διχτυωμενα τα οποία το εχουν παρει τελειως φυσιολογικά όλο αυτο, δεν έχουν προσπαθησει. Εγώ νιωθω οτι εχω ανεβει Εβερεστ για να φτασω εδώ. 
και το αγχος θελει δουλειά, με το αγχος τα κάνουμε μανταρα. 
Ξερεις τι λαθη έχω κανει? να με περνάνε για ακοινωνητη, για βλαχαδερο που δεν ξερει να σταθεί και να φερθει, για προβληματικη, για ανισορροπη, οτι καποια αρρωστεια εχω για να κανω ετσι-οταν με επιανε πανικος...
Να μου βγαινει επιθετικοτητα, να ειμαι αποτομη επειδη ηθελα να δωσω καλη εντυπωση αλλα μου καταπατουσαν τα ορια, να γινομαι αποδιοπομπαιος τραγος μιας οποιας κλικας που με στοχοποιούσαν επειδή δεν εμπαινα στο τρυπάκι τους οποτε αναγκαστικά εμπαινα στο περιθωριο της ομάδας...

Τωρα ειμαι πιο επιλεκτική. Αμα μου φερθουν ασχημα, θα τους μιλήσω άσχημα. Γενικά δεν ειμαι πια βολική, καλοσυνάτη και ανοιχτοκάρδη. Και οποιος γουσταρει να με κανει παρεα... για τους άλλους δεν θα μπορεσω, δεν εχω χρόνο.

----------


## nick190813

> Και εγώ θέλω να μου φύγει τελείως...αλλα΄ρε γαμωτο δεν φευγει!
> Με το "όρμα κι ό,τι γινει" το παλαιψα αρχικά. 
> Και να φανταστείς ότι υπάρχουν άτομα σουπερ κοινωνικοποιημενα διχτυωμενα τα οποία το εχουν παρει τελειως φυσιολογικά όλο αυτο, δεν έχουν προσπαθησει. Εγώ νιωθω οτι εχω ανεβει Εβερεστ για να φτασω εδώ. 
> και το αγχος θελει δουλειά, με το αγχος τα κάνουμε μανταρα. 
> Ξερεις τι λαθη έχω κανει? να με περνάνε για ακοινωνητη, για βλαχαδερο που δεν ξερει να σταθεί και να φερθει, για προβληματικη, για ανισορροπη, οτι καποια αρρωστεια εχω για να κανω ετσι-οταν με επιανε πανικος...
> Να μου βγαινει επιθετικοτητα, να ειμαι αποτομη επειδη ηθελα να δωσω καλη εντυπωση αλλα μου καταπατουσαν τα ορια, να γινομαι αποδιοπομπαιος τραγος μιας οποιας κλικας που με στοχοποιούσαν επειδή δεν εμπαινα στο τρυπάκι τους οποτε αναγκαστικά εμπαινα στο περιθωριο της ομάδας...
> 
> Τωρα ειμαι πιο επιλεκτική. Αμα μου φερθουν ασχημα, θα τους μιλήσω άσχημα. Γενικά δεν ειμαι πια βολική, καλοσυνάτη και ανοιχτοκάρδη. Και οποιος γουσταρει να με κανει παρεα... για τους άλλους δεν θα μπορεσω, δεν εχω χρόνο.


Σε ειδικο εχεις παει ποτε να σ βοηθησει?
ναι το αγχος ειναι το σημαντικοτερο προβλημα και για εμενα...
αλλα προσπαθω μεσω της εκθεσεις να το ξεπερασω..
εγω δεν ειμουν ποτε ευτυχως μονος μ,παντα ειχα φιλους ,παρεες ,γυναικες κ.λ.π....απλα τα τελευταια 3 χρονια το επαθα αυτο και με ενοχλει παρα πολυ ..να ειμαι ανετος...και να μπορω να κοινωνικοποιηθω παλι....επεισης εγω παω σ ειδικο αλλα δεν νομιζω να μ βοηθαει και πολυ

----------


## Mara.Z

Αυτο που κάνω τώρα είναι να παρακολουθώ άτομα που ειναι πολυυυυυ κοινωνικοποιημένα, διχτυωμένα, τί ακριβώς κάνουν. 
Και να προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ να αντιγραψω τη συμπεριφορά τους. 
Σε τι παρεες, κύκλους διχτυωνονται, πώς κρατάνε επαφή, τί είναι αυτό που τους κάνει αποδεκτούς από τέτοιες ομάδες, τί δίνουν και τί παίρνουν?
και το κοινό χαρακτηριστικό σε αυτη τη συμπεριφορά ξέρεις ποιο είναι? άνεση, χιούμορ, και μούρη!
Ανεση και στους τρόπους και στα λεφτα. 
Χιούμορ για να ξεπερνάνε τις κακοτοπιές. Και ενα μλκ ή μια κρλα να βρουν μπροστά τους, θα τον κάνουν στην άκρη με χαριτωμενιά, όχι με νεύρα, θυμό και επιθετικότητα.
Και μουρη για να εντυπωσιάζουν και να προσελκύουν. Η μούρη είναι ό,τι είναι το μέλι για τη μύγα χαχα !!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Σε ειδικο εχεις παει ποτε να σ βοηθησει?


Είχα παει παλια, μου ειπε οτι σαφως χρειαζομαι ψυχοθεραπεια. Αλλά δεν το συνέχισα λόγω χρημάτων. Δεν είχε έρθει ακόμα η κρίση και οι τιμές ήταν στα ύψη. 
Μετά επειδή μου βγήκε ενα σοβαρο πρόβλημα υγειας, μαζί με την κρίση, έκανα για ενα 6μηνο ψυχοθεραπεια αλλά ΔΕΝ με βοηθησε. Τσαμπα λεφτα, τσαμπα χρονος. 
Ξεγελαει το οτι ειμαι πολυ ενεργητικη, δυναμική. Και γενικα το παλευω, δεν ειμαι παθητική. Και λάθη να κανω, όσα χαστούκια να φαω, συνεχίζω, δεν χαμπαριάζω! Πως το λέει η διαφήμιση με τις μπαταρίες? εκεί που οι αλλοι σταματούν, εγω συνεχίζω. Μονο η εξάντληση με ρίχνει κάτω.

----------


## ironman

> θυμηθηκα μια μερα που ειχα ραντεβου με φιλυος για καφε..κ μεχρι να παω για καφε στον δρομο υπηρχαν πειραγματα..στο στουντιο εκεινη την περιοδο ολοι ειχαν οργιασει..με προσεγγιζαν κ μυο την επεφταν..κ θυμαμαι οτι στον δρομο αρχισα να νευριαζω κ μολις εφτασα στο καφε στους φιλους μου εβαλα τα κλαματα.με ρωτησαν τι γινεται, τι εχεις? κ τους λεω..δεν αντεχω αλλο! εχω κουραστει..
> με βλεπουν οπου παω σαν ενα κομματι κρεας! κουραστηκα! θελω την ησυχια μου, βαρεθηκα να μιλαω κ να με κοιτανε, θελω μια φορα στη ζωη μου ρε φιλε να περασω εντελως αορατη κ απαρατηρητη.
> δεν τολμω να φορεσω ρουχα που αγαπω γιατι φοβαμαι τα πειραγματα.δεν τολμω να σταθω στον δρομο να περασω απεντανι. βρισκω σημειωματα στο μπαρμπριζ του αυτοκινητου μου.
> κ ο αντρας μου ζηλευει πολυ..συνεχεια κοβει φατσες οταν ειμαστε εξω..πολλες φορες φοβαμαι μην αρπαχτει με καποιον.


τωρα να σου πω οτι σε λυπαμαι και τι τραβας και εσυ θα σου ψεματα νομιζω οτι τα μεγαλοποιεις καπως ενταξει αλλες θα σκοτωναν να εχουν λιγο προσοχη

----------


## nick190813

> Είχα παει παλια, μου ειπε οτι σαφως χρειαζομαι ψυχοθεραπεια. Αλλά δεν το συνέχισα λόγω χρημάτων. Δεν είχε έρθει ακόμα η κρίση και οι τιμές ήταν στα ύψη. 
> Μετά επειδή μου βγήκε ενα σοβαρο πρόβλημα υγειας, μαζί με την κρίση, έκανα για ενα 6μηνο ψυχοθεραπεια αλλά ΔΕΝ με βοηθησε. Τσαμπα λεφτα, τσαμπα χρονος. 
> Ξεγελαει το οτι ειμαι πολυ ενεργητικη, δυναμική. Και γενικα το παλευω, δεν ειμαι παθητική. Και λάθη να κανω, όσα χαστούκια να φαω, συνεχίζω, δεν χαμπαριάζω! Πως το λέει η διαφήμιση με τις μπαταρίες? εκεί που οι αλλοι σταματούν, εγω συνεχίζω. Μονο η εξάντληση με ρίχνει κάτω.


δεν ξερω λενε οτι βοηθαει η ψυχοθεραπεια σ τετοιες καταστασεις παντως...
εγω κανω τωρα να με βοηθησει θα δειξει στο μελλον...
αλλα επλιζω τωρα π ειναι και καλοκαιρι ,θα προσπαθησω να εκθεσω τον εαυτο μ μπροστα στις φοβιες ,μπα και γινει τπτ..αυτο σ προτεινω και εγω να κανεις

----------


## Mara.Z

> δεν ξερω λενε οτι βοηθαει η ψυχοθεραπεια σ τετοιες καταστασεις παντως...
> εγω κανω τωρα να με βοηθησει θα δειξει στο μελλον...
> αλλα επλιζω τωρα π ειναι και καλοκαιρι ,θα προσπαθησω να εκθεσω τον εαυτο μ μπροστα στις φοβιες ,μπα και γινει τπτ..αυτο σ προτεινω και εγω να κανεις


Το κάνω εδώ και χρόνια αλλά δεν φτάνει, αυτό λέω. 
Γιατί δεν είναι απλά το να εκθέσω τον εαυτό μου σε μια ομάδα (αυτο το έχω καταφερει! είναι αρχικό στάδιο), πρέπει να γνωρίσω κάθε άτομο της ομάδας ξεχωριστά, να τους κερδίσω, να κρατήσω επαφή, να με θεωρήσουν ενδιαφέροντα άνθρωπο, να κάνουμε παρεα, να με καλουν σε καφεδες-γευματα-εκδηλωσεις-γλέντια. Και αν βρεθει κανενας μλκ ή καμια κρλα, αυτο που λεω και πιο πάνω, να τους βαζω στη θεση τους ομορφα και ωραια. 
Γιατί μου έχει τυχει να μπω σε καλες παρεες, να εχω πετυχει μια αναγνωριση κλπ, και να βρισκεται ενας που δεν εχει τι άλλο να κανει, και να λεει βλακειες για μενα. Ε αυτο δεν μπορω ακόμα να το χειριστώ με επιτυχία. Μέχρι τωρα μπινελικωνα και έφευγα.

----------


## nick190813

> Το κάνω εδώ και χρόνια αλλά δεν φτάνει, αυτό λέω. 
> Γιατί δεν είναι απλά το να εκθέσω τον εαυτό μου σε μια ομάδα (αυτο το έχω καταφερει! είναι αρχικό στάδιο), πρέπει να γνωρίσω κάθε άτομο της ομάδας ξεχωριστά, να τους κερδίσω, να κρατήσω επαφή, να με θεωρήσουν ενδιαφέροντα άνθρωπο, να κάνουμε παρεα, να με καλουν σε καφεδες-γευματα-εκδηλωσεις-γλέντια. Και αν βρεθει κανενας μλκ ή καμια κρλα, αυτο που λεω και πιο πάνω, να τους βαζω στη θεση τους ομορφα και ωραια. 
> Γιατί μου έχει τυχει να μπω σε καλες παρεες, να εχω πετυχει μια αναγνωριση κλπ, και να βρισκεται ενας που δεν εχει τι άλλο να κανει, και να λεει βλακειες για μενα. Ε αυτο δεν μπορω ακόμα να το χειριστώ με επιτυχία. Μέχρι τωρα μπινελικωνα και έφευγα.


τωρα εχεις παρεες?εχεις γενικα κοινωνοικοποιηθει καθολου?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Το κάνω εδώ και χρόνια αλλά δεν φτάνει, αυτό λέω. 
> Γιατί δεν είναι απλά το να εκθέσω τον εαυτό μου σε μια ομάδα (αυτο το έχω καταφερει! είναι αρχικό στάδιο), πρέπει να γνωρίσω κάθε άτομο της ομάδας ξεχωριστά, να τους κερδίσω, να κρατήσω επαφή, να με θεωρήσουν ενδιαφέροντα άνθρωπο, να κάνουμε παρεα, να με καλουν σε καφεδες-γευματα-εκδηλωσεις-γλέντια. Και αν βρεθει κανενας μλκ ή καμια κρλα, αυτο που λεω και πιο πάνω, να τους βαζω στη θεση τους ομορφα και ωραια. 
> 
> Γιατί μου έχει τυχει να μπω σε καλες παρεες, να εχω πετυχει μια αναγνωριση κλπ, και να βρισκεται ενας που δεν εχει τι άλλο να κανει, και να λεει βλακειες για μενα. Ε αυτο δεν μπορω ακόμα να το χειριστώ με επιτυχία. Μέχρι τωρα μπινελικωνα και έφευγα.


δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι θελεις αναγνωριση?δλδ για να εισαι μελος μιας παρεας χρειαζεσαι αναγνωριση ή να εισαι σπουδαια?
μπορεις να εισαι απλα ο εαυτος σου..αυτο γουσταρουν οι φιλοι κ οι παρεες οχι ατομα σπουδαιοτητας..

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης οταν ειμαστε μελος μιας παρεας εννοειται πως θα ακουσεις κ αρνητικα σχολια για σενα..
τι νομιζεις?οτι πρεπει να σε εκθιαζουν?
κ την μαλακια που θα κανεις θα σου πουν..κ κατι που δεν κανεις σωστα θα σου πουν..αρα δεν μπορεις να διαχειριστεις αυτο το θεμα..
το παν ειναι να μπορεις να κους τα παντα..δεν αρεσουμε σε ολους κ δεν ειμαστε σε ολους συμπαθεις..

----------


## Mara.Z

> τωρα εχεις παρεες?εχεις γενικα κοινωνοικοποιηθει καθολου?


Ναι εχω παρεες, αυτο λεω! και πολύ δραστήρια είμαι και εχω κοινωνικοποιηθει με το κιλό θεωρώ - απλα αυτο ειναι αρχικό στάδιο, που λέω και πιο πάνω. 
Στην αρχη κανεις αγωνα να πεις μια καλημέρα, μετά να πιασεις μια ψιλοκουβεντα, μετά αλλα κι αλλα... εχει σταδια ολο αυτο, δεν ειναι μονοτερμα, μιλησα ανοιχτηκα τέλος!

----------


## Mara.Z

> επισης οταν ειμαστε μελος μιας παρεας εννοειται πως θα ακουσεις κ αρνητικα σχολια για σενα..
> τι νομιζεις?οτι πρεπει να σε εκθιαζουν?
> κ την μαλακια που θα κανεις θα σου πουν..κ κατι που δεν κανεις σωστα θα σου πουν..αρα δεν μπορεις να διαχειριστεις αυτο το θεμα..
> το παν ειναι να μπορεις να κους τα παντα..δεν αρεσουμε σε ολους κ δεν ειμαστε σε ολους συμπαθεις..


Οταν λεω αναγνωριση φυσικα και ΔΕΝ εννοω να με προσκυνάνε ή ότι θέλω να είμαι Η σπουδαία! ΟΧΙ !
Εννοω να με θεωρουν ενδιαφέρουσα ή ότι ταιριάζω στην παρέα τους, άρα να γουστάρουν να με κάνουν παρέα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> επισης οταν ειμαστε μελος μιας παρεας εννοειται πως θα ακουσεις κ αρνητικα σχολια για σενα..
> τι νομιζεις?οτι πρεπει να σε εκθιαζουν?
> κ την μαλακια που θα κανεις θα σου πουν..κ κατι που δεν κανεις σωστα θα σου πουν..αρα δεν μπορεις να διαχειριστεις αυτο το θεμα..
> το παν ειναι να μπορεις να κους τα παντα..δεν αρεσουμε σε ολους κ δεν ειμαστε σε ολους συμπαθεις..


Το βρήκες. Ναι με ενοχλεί παρα πολυ να μιλάνε αρνητικά για μενα. 
Ναι δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ, τρελαίνομαι αμα καταλαβω οτι παίζει βρωμια σε βαρος μου. 
Και αμα καταλαβω οτι παιζει βρωμια και αυτοι που θεωρώ φίλους, σπάνε πλάκα, ΟΚ είναι ξοφλημένοι για μένα.

----------


## Mara.Z

Anxious4ever, να σε ρωτησω, εσυ που εισαι ωραια γυναικα με κοινωνικη δουλεια και εκ των πραγματων εισαι υποχρεωμενη να δειχνεις κοινωνικη για να κρατησεις τη δουλεια σου, πχ μια γυναίκα που σε υπονομεύει πως θα την διαχειριστείς? και στη θέση της να τη βάλεις και τη δουλειά σου να μη χάσεις??

----------


## anxious4ever

αν νιωσω κατι τετοιο...η μου πουν οτι με υπονομευει..σιγουρα θα την πιασω σε μια μερα κ θα την κραξω πολυ ασχημα..θα την κανω σκουπιδι κ υστερα θα συνεχισω την δουλεια μου..κ τις παρεες μου..
δεν επιτρεπω τετοια πραματα.. κ δυστυχως αν τα παρω κραναρα κινδυνευει ο κοσμος..ειλικρινα δεν ελεγχω τα νευρα μου κ τις αντιδρασεις μου ..μπορει να γινω ακομα κ βιαια..να δειρω δλδ.
δεν μασαω καθολου..κ παντα προσπαθω να μην μου ανεβει το αιμα στο κεφαλι γιατι φοβαμαι το τι θα κανω..εχω θεμα με τον θυμο..δεν μπορω να τον διαχειριστω κ εχω προβλημα διαχειρισης θυμου.
αν ανοιξω το στομα μου σε καποιον που με ενοχλησε δεν ξερω να το σταματησω ..ειναι χειμαρος..
οποτε μετα μαζευεται ο αλλος η φευγφει εκεινος οταν με βλεπει.
προσφατα τον φεβρουαριο εγινε κατι παρομοιο με μια κοπελα η οποια επιασε τον αδερφο μου κ του ειπε καποια πραγματα για μενα προσωπικα..εκει που μενω ειμαστε ολοι σαν χωριο..γειτονια..συχναζουμε ολοι στο ιδιο μερος κ ολοι με ξερουν.περναει αυτη αποξω λοιπον απο το καφενειο που καθομουν..την βλεπω πεταγομαι απο την καρεκλα παω την αρπαζω απο το μπρατσο κ ανοιγω το στομα μου..κ της λεω "ακουσε να δεις μαλακισμενη..σε ξερω χρονια..δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα να με πιανεις στο στομα σου κ μαλιστα σοτν αδερφο μου κ να του λες για μενα.οκ? ο.τι εχεις να το πεις σε μενα την ιδια..αντε μη σε τσακισω"
εκεινη βουρκωσε κ μου λεει "απο ενδιαφερον το εκανα"
κ εκει εγινα ακομα πιο εξω φρενων κ της λεω " δνε θελω να ενδιαφερεσαι..με ποιο δικαιωμα?" κ φωναζα κ της ειπα στο τελος..δνε θα μου ξαναπεις ουτε γεια..οταν με βλεπεις θα αλλαζεις δρομο κ τελος.
κ εφυγα κ χεστηκα..ενιωσα πως τατκοποιησα το ζητημα..γενικα δεν σηκωνω μυγα στο σπαθι μου..ελεος ! τι ειμαστε μωρα παιδια τωρα?

----------


## Mara.Z

Μια χαρα! με καταλαβαινεις! γιατί υπάρχουν ατομα πολυ διακριτικά τα οποια χειριζονται τέτοιες καταστασεις με το γαντι. 
Και εγω εχω προβλημα διαχειρισης θυμου οπως το ειπες. Αμα θυμωσω, ειναι τελειωμενοι ολοι τους. Μπορω να τους τσακισω στα λογια τοσο ασχημα που θα χεστουν πανω τους. 
Αλλα με τοσο θυμό, και στη δουλεια είχα πρόβλημα κυρίως απο γυναίκες και στη δουλεια και σε παρεες. Σκεψου, να ειμαι αγοραφοβική/κοινωνιοφοβική, να κάνω αγωνα να δειχνω κοινωνικη και να εχω και τον καθε μλκα να πεταει κουβεντες για μενα. Ποσο θα αντεξεις? μηνες? 1 χρονο? 2? 3? εγώ στα 3 χρονια κλαταρω! παραιτηθηκα από 2 εξαιρετικές δουλειές σε εταιρίες για τέτοιες μαλακιες επειδή δεν μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ. Εφτανα σε αδιεξοδο ενιωθα. 
Και σε παρεες πχ προσφατο παραδειγμα, αυτη που θεωρουσα φιλη να μου γνωριζει φιλο της για κονε. Εγω να της λεω βρε δεν ταιριάζουμε με αυτον, οχι ταιριάζετε, αυτη. Και να επιμενει. Να βγουμε, να κάνουμε, να ρανουμε. Ευγενικη, διακριτική εγώ. Ωσπου σε μια εκδηλωση γνωριζω εναν τυπο, γνωστό της φιλης, που μου άρεσε πολύ. Δεν της το ειπα. Και προσπαθησα μετά να τον προσεγγίσω μόνη μου. Ε βρεθηκε μια ******* που της το ειπε !!!!! ...
ε αυτό ήταν, την πηρα ενα τηλεφωνο και της εριξα ενα βρισιμο ξεγυρισμενο που τωρα με βλεπει μπροστά της και καταπινει σκατά!

----------


## anxious4ever

ωραια ρε συ στην τελικη καλα κανεις κ τους βαζεις στην θεση τους..ειναι κακοπροεραιτοι..αλλα ρε συ..γιατι να κλειστεις?κ να μην ξανακανεις παρεες?γιατι το αφηνεις ετσι?
εφοσον εχεις δικιο τι σε νοιαζει?κατσαδιασε κ συνεχισε..
κ στην τελικη ακου..εγω ειμαι πολυ κοινωνικη οπως εχιες δει..εχω παρεες αλλα δεν εχω φιλους..
με κουραζουν οι φιλοι.ολο ζητανε να κανεις κατι κ γω πιεζομαι..θελω να ειμαι ελευθερη.
οταν τελειωνω τις προβες μου παω με τα παιδια για καμια μπυρα κ μετα σπιτι μου.
δεν με ενδιαφερει να εχω κολλητους..εχω μερικα ατομα 2-3 με τα οποια μιλαω προσωπικα.
αλλα δεν θελω να εχω φιλους με την εννοια παντου μαζι..πνιγομαι..
οταν ενας δφιλος μου ζητησει κατι βγαζω σπυρακια..
δεν θελω να κανω χαρες ουτε δωρα ουτε τιποτα.
ειμαι μονοχνοτη γενικα..δεν θελω να κουβαλιουνται σπιτι μου..θελω την ησυχια μου κ θελω οποτε εγω επιλεξω να βγω απο το σπιτι..ειλικρινα δεν εχω φιλους τωρα..
μπορεις να με πεις μονοχνοτη κ μοναχικη..
μαρεσει οταν ειμαι εξω να γελαω να μιλαω..κλπ..να ειμαι μεσα σε ολα..αλλα μολις θελησω να φυγω..δεν με κραταει κανεις κ τιποτα..σπιτακι μου κ αραγματικη.
τωρα να εχεις φιλους να σου λενε..παμε απο δω παμε απο κει..να ρθω σπιτι σου κ να με πρηζουν ..πωπω εκει τρελλαινομαι..
γι αυτο κ γενικα με βολεψε που εχασα καποιους "φιλους"..
επιπλεον μιλας με ενα ατομο που δεν πιστεψε ποτε στην φιλια..
για μενα φιλια δεν υπαρχει..συμφερον υπαρχει..δυστυχως δεν εχω αγαπησει ποτε καποιον φιλο πολυ..
ουτε καν με ενδιεφερε αν ενιωθε ασχημα κλπ..
δνε με αγγιξε ποτε το θεμα της φιλιας..
παντα βοηθουσα κ βοηθαω τους ανθρωπους αλλα σαν πιο αλτρουιστικη προσεγγιση..
οχι ομως δεν εχω πονεσει ποτε για φιλη-φιλο..
αυτο ναι μπορει να ειναι κ κακο..αλλα εφοσον δεν με πειραζει χεστηκα..

----------


## anxious4ever

κ να τονισω οτι οι φιλοι σε κανουν παρεα μονο οσο τους συμφερεις..πχ ανα εσυ εισαι σκατα για καποιο καιρο κοιτανε την κωλαρα τους κ βγαινουν μονο με οσους τους προκαλλουν γελιο.
ειδικα οι γυναικες..
αν βρεις γκομενο σε κανουν περα..εμενα ετσι μου κανανε παντα..δνε με θελανε γιατι ειχα γκομενους κατα διαστηματα..κ ενω εγω τις επαιρνα τηλ, αυτες απομακρυνοντουσαν κ μυο ελεγαν..τωρα εσυ εχει γκομενο ..τι να βουμε ολοι μαζι?σαν να ηθελαν να ψωλαρμενιζσουν κ επειδη δεν θα ειμαστε γυναικοπαρεα δεν γινοταν..ε ολα αυτα με αηδιασαν..κ καλα εκανα κ τις εχασα κ αι στο διαολο να πανε

----------


## Mara.Z

Πολυ προσγειωμένα όσα λες. Πρακτικά και προσγειωμενα. 

Αυτες τις παρεες που λες για μπυρα και εξοδους πού τις βρίσκεις? από τη δουλειά σου??

----------


## anxious4ever

παρεες κ ανθρωποι που κανουμε μουσικη μαζι κ βρισκομαστε 3 φορες καθε εβδομαδα..
κ μετα ο καθενας σπιτακι του.
κανουμε παρεα ομως πολλη..παμε κ για μπανιο κλπ..ειμαστε σαν κοινοτητα ενα πραμα..
σαν φωλια ..
χρειαζεται να ξεκινησεις μια δραστηριοτητα να κανεις παρεες..κ τελος..
αστους φιλους..οι φιλιες ειναι για τα πιτσιρικια πλεον..
εχω μια φιλη που την αγαπω πολυ κ εχουμε μεγαλωσει μαζι απο παιδια..ειναι η μονη που αγαπησα κ αγαπω πολυ..αλλαδνε ειναι ακριβως φιλη..την θεωρω σαν μικρη αδερφη μου μιας κ οι οικογενειες μας κανανε παρεα κ βρεθηκαμε κ μεις μικρακια κ μεγαλωσαμε κανονικα μαζι..η μια σπιτι της αλλης..
με αυτη την κοπελα που πλεον δεν ειναι φιλη, αλλα αδερφι μου ..κανουμε ακομα παρεα..ομως αυτη ειναι εκτος αθηνων οποτε δνε με πρηζει..χααχαχαχαχ!!!! την αγαπω παρα πολυ..αλλα πραγματικα αν ηταν εδω πιστευω οτι θα με επρηζε..

----------


## Mara.Z

Κανω χορο. Κανω αθλημα. Κανω γυμναστηριο. Ολα αυτα γυναικοκρατούνται. Κανονιζω καμια εκδρομη που και που, αμα εχω αντοχες γιατι με το προγραμμα που εχω θελω μια Κυριακη για αραγμα. Εχω μπει και σε ενα συλλογο δρομεων αλλα αυτοι ειναι αθληταραδες, δεν εχω αντοχές να τρεχω ημιμαραθωνιους καθε Κυριακη... Οι αντρες μπαίνουν σε δυσκολα αθλήματα τα οποία δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω. 
Τις φιλιες χεστες...
Παρεες για να βγαινω για μπυρα και ποτο πολυυυυ δυσκολα, μη σου πω οτι κάποιες φορες εγω επέμενα. Γενικα παρατηρώ ότι υπαρχει μεγαλη βαρεμαρα. Ακομα και στα αθληματα βαριουνται του κερατα. 
Ειναι και η ηλικια περιεργη, οι περισσότεροι εχουν βολευτεί ή με γάμο και παιδιά ή με γκόμενα αρα 2=καιρός για 2 μόνο, άρα ποιες παρέες και βλακείες?

Εχω σκεφτεί από Σεπτέμβρη να ξεκίνησω κιθάρα, μπας και χωθώ σε κανένα ερασιτεχνικό γκρουπάκι. 
Αυτο που περιγραφεις, σαν κοινοτητα, ε αυτο δεν το έχω ζήσει...

----------


## anxious4ever

καταλαβα..οχι εμεις ειμαστε μουρλοι κ περναμε σουπερ.! 
τα καλοκαιρια ειδικα πεφτει ξεσαλωμα μεγαλο! δνε μπορω να περιγραψω με λογια ποσο απιθανα περναμε..αν θες ελα σε εμας να κανεις μουσικη! θα παθεις πλακα!στειλε μου πμ αν θες.

----------


## anxious4ever

να σημειωσω οτι στην μπαντα μας ερχονται ατομα μετα απο θανατους, καταθλιψεις κλπ γιατι δρα ψυχοθεραπευτικα....οι περισσοτεροι ξερουν τι παει να πει καταθλιψη κλπ ..

----------


## Mara.Z

Ναι η μουσικη ειναι ψυχοθεραπευτικη!
Δεν μενω Αθηνα δυστυχως. 
Αλλα θα σου στειλω μπας και ξερεις κανενα γκρουπακι στην πολη μου

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι στειλε μου που μενεις κ σου λεω αν υπαρχει κατι παρομοιο..πχ θεσσαλονικη εχουμε τα αδερφια μας εκει που κανουμε τα ιδια ακριβως.

----------


## ironman

> κ να τονισω οτι οι φιλοι σε κανουν παρεα μονο οσο τους συμφερεις..πχ ανα εσυ εισαι σκατα για καποιο καιρο κοιτανε την κωλαρα τους κ βγαινουν μονο με οσους τους προκαλλουν γελιο.
> ειδικα οι γυναικες..
> αν βρεις γκομενο σε κανουν περα..εμενα ετσι μου κανανε παντα..δνε με θελανε γιατι ειχα γκομενους κατα διαστηματα..κ ενω εγω τις επαιρνα τηλ, αυτες απομακρυνοντουσαν κ μυο ελεγαν..τωρα εσυ εχει γκομενο ..τι να βουμε ολοι μαζι?σαν να ηθελαν να ψωλαρμενιζσουν κ επειδη δεν θα ειμαστε γυναικοπαρεα δεν γινοταν..ε ολα αυτα με αηδιασαν..κ καλα εκανα κ τις εχασα κ αι στο διαολο να πανε


ε δεν ειναι φιλοι αυτοι που περιγραφεις ειναι παρεες

----------


## anxious4ever

Ε ΝΑΙ αυτο θελω παρεες κ οχι φιλους..

----------


## Mara.Z

Oι φίλοι θέλουν μια γωνια να απαγκιάσουν τους φοβους τους, να μιλησουν, να εκτονωθούν. Αμα μπλεχτείς με φίλο καταληγεις 3-4 ωρες κάθε μερα να ασχολείσαι με τα προβληματα του. Και τα καλεσματα σε σπιτια, τραπεζωματα κλπ, υποχρεωσεις ειναι. Τον υποχρεωνεις τον άλλο καποια στιγμη να ανταποδωσει, μου πήρε χρονια να το καταλαβω αυτο. 
Οι παρέες είναι για εξόδους, φαγητό και ποτό. Επιφανεια, μουρη και περναμε καλά. 
Ετσι ειναι. Φαινεται γειωτικό αλλά αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα. 

Εμενα με εκαναν στην άκρη ολες οι φιλες που βρηκαν γκομενο ή παντρευτηκαν, όχι μονο γιατί είχαν ενα ταιρι να ασχοληθούν αλλα εμπλεξαν επίσης και με άλλα θεματα που δεν ηθελαν να τα μοιραστουν μαζί μου. Πχ είχε θεματα υγειας ο συζυγος ή ο γκομενος ήταν ανεργος-αφραγκος οποτε πως να βγουν??
Αλλα μου εχει τυχει να βγω, μονη εγω, με ζευγαρι φιλων και με τη συμπεριφορα τους να με κάνουν να νιωσω ασχημα. Οποτε ναι δεν βγαινω με ζευγαρια μόνο, εκτός αν τους ξερω καλά τί άνθρωποι ειναι...

----------


## nick190813

για μενα φιλοι και παρεες το ιδιο ειναι ...για να κανεις καποιον παρεα πρεπει να ειναι και φιλος σ...
τωρα εσεις το βλεπεται αλλιως

----------


## PAPA

Είσαι καλλιτέχνης σωστά? Εσείς οι μποέμ τύποι το έχετε αυτό το στυλάκι το περιποιητικό, το γλυκούλικο κλπ κλπ Γιατί απορείς? Εγώ νομίζω ότι σας χαρακτηρίζει! Και το βρίσκω πολύ συμπαθητικό. Σου αρέσει γιατί είσαι κι εσύ του χώρου! :)

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις δικιο κ γω ετσι νιωθω..οι φιλοι με πρηζουν..κ δεν γουσταρω..με τιποτα..τελικα ειμαι πολυ μονοχνοτη..!!χαχαα!
δε με χαλαει καθολου ομως! ασε μωρε εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.
εκανα μια φιλη τον σεπτεμβρη κ με επρηζε να παω σπιτι της , να φαμε μαζι, να μαγειρεψουμε, μετα μου στελνε να παμε εδω να παμε απο κει..εγω ολο οχι ελεγα..στο τελος εγυγε εξωτερικο κ ησυχασα..
ενω μαρεσε σαν ανθρωπος κ τα περναγαμε καλα..
αυτο το πρηξιμο της φιλιας πραγματικα δεν το αντεχω..
επιπλεον το οτι ειμαστε φιλοι δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να μιλαμε καθε μερα...
οποτε οταν εγω αραζα σπιτι κ δεν εστελνα με επαιρνε αυτη τηλ κ μυο ελεγε μα που εισαι?
δλδ ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να καταλαβουν οτι εχουμε κ ενα σπιτι ρε φιλε κ θελουμε την ησυχια μας?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Είσαι καλλιτέχνης σωστά? Εσείς οι μποέμ τύποι το έχετε αυτό το στυλάκι το περιποιητικό, το γλυκούλικο κλπ κλπ Γιατί απορείς? Εγώ νομίζω ότι σας χαρακτηρίζει! Και το βρίσκω πολύ συμπαθητικό. Σου αρέσει γιατί είσαι κι εσύ του χώρου! :)


ναι ειμαι καλλιτεχνης απο μικρη μεσα στα ωδεια κλπ..κ γενικα ναι ειμαι κ μποεμ..
κ ειμαι κ ο.τι να ναι μερικες φορες..κ μαρεσει η αλητεια κ το χυμα.
αλλα οκ..δνε ξερω τι παθαινουν ρε..οκ ολα καλα αρκει να μπαινουν ορια.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> κ να τονισω οτι οι φιλοι σε κανουν παρεα μονο οσο τους συμφερεις..πχ ανα εσυ εισαι σκατα για καποιο καιρο κοιτανε την κωλαρα τους κ βγαινουν μονο με οσους τους προκαλλουν γελιο.
> ειδικα οι γυναικες..
> αν βρεις γκομενο σε κανουν περα..εμενα ετσι μου κανανε παντα..δνε με θελανε γιατι ειχα γκομενους κατα διαστηματα..κ ενω εγω τις επαιρνα τηλ, αυτες απομακρυνοντουσαν κ μυο ελεγαν..τωρα εσυ εχει γκομενο ..τι να βουμε ολοι μαζι?σαν να ηθελαν να ψωλαρμενιζσουν κ επειδη δεν θα ειμαστε γυναικοπαρεα δεν γινοταν..ε ολα αυτα με αηδιασαν..κ καλα εκανα κ τις εχασα κ αι στο διαολο να πανε


Εντάξει γενικά όμως και αυτές οι φίλες θα ήθελαν να δουν εσένα, να πουν τα προβλήματά τους , τα γκομενικά τους να τους πεις και εσύ, πως θα τα λέγατε, μπροστά στον γκόμενό σου? Το λέω γιατί το βλέπω γύρω μου γενικά αυτό, ή θα μπορούσαν πέρα από αυτό που λες εσύ ,να ήταν πολύ κτητικές ή και να σε ζήλευαν...

----------


## anxious4ever

ενταξει να πανε σε ψυχολογο να πουν τα προβληματα τους..οπως εκανα κ γω τοσα χρονια κ εδωσα εκατομυρια τα οποια δνε τα βρηκα στο δρομο..εκανα το σκατο μου παξιμαδι...
δεν αντεχω τα προβληματα των φιλων..ο.τι θελω το συζηταω με τα αδερφια μου..κ με την οικογενεια μου..μπορων α ασχοληθω με τα προβληματα τους..αλλα μεχρι καποια ορια..
αυτο το παμε για καφε να τα πουμε...δεν το καταλαβα ποτε..
που πας με μια φιλη σε ενα καφε κ καθεσαι κ μιλας κανα 3ωρο..εκει εγω αρχιζω κ ζαλιζομαι, πειναω ..κουραζομαι πιεζομαι θελω να φυγω..με πιανει αγχος κ θολουρα..πιεζομαι υπερβολικα..κ το συζητησα με τον τοτε ψυχολογο μου κ τον ρωτησα γιατι ζαλιζομαι οταν παω για καφε με μια φιλη που μου μιλαει για τα δικα της?κ μου ειπε οτι πολυ απλα πιεζομαι πολυ εκεινη στη στιγμη κ αντιδρα ο οργανισμος μου..οποτε μου λεει να μην το κανεις! να κανεις παντα αυτο που θελεις..

----------


## PAPA

> ενταξει να πανε σε ψυχολογο να πουν τα προβληματα τους..οπως εκανα κ γω τοσα χρονια κ εδωσα εκατομυρια τα οποια δνε τα βρηκα στο δρομο..εκανα το σκατο μου παξιμαδι...
> δεν αντεχω τα προβληματα των φιλων..ο.τι θελω το συζηταω με τα αδερφια μου..κ με την οικογενεια μου..μπορων α ασχοληθω με τα προβληματα τους..αλλα μεχρι καποια ορια..
> αυτο το παμε για καφε να τα πουμε...δεν το καταλαβα ποτε..
> που πας με μια φιλη σε ενα καφε κ καθεσαι κ μιλας κανα 3ωρο..εκει εγω αρχιζω κ ζαλιζομαι, πειναω ..κουραζομαι πιεζομαι θελω να φυγω..με πιανει αγχος κ θολουρα..πιεζομαι υπερβολικα..κ το συζητησα με τον τοτε ψυχολογο μου κ τον ρωτησα γιατι ζαλιζομαι οταν παω για καφε με μια φιλη που μου μιλαει για τα δικα της?κ μου ειπε οτι πολυ απλα πιεζομαι πολυ εκεινη στη στιγμη κ αντιδρα ο οργανισμος μου..οποτε μου λεει να μην το κανεις! να κανεις παντα αυτο που θελεις..


Όντως αν δεν σου αρέσει, καλό είναι να μην πιέζεσαι! Τραγουδίστρια λοιπόν!! Μια χαρά!! Εγώ ακούω πολύ έντεχνο ελληνικό κι έχω δει από κοντά αρκετούς καλλιτέχνες!!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

Οι φιλιες απο ενα σημειο και μετα καταντανε εγωκεντρικές! απο μια ηλικία και μετά! στα 20 και στα 25 το θεωρεις αυτονοητο γιατί είναι κάτι νεο, δεν το καταλαβαινεις αλλα μετα τα 30 με δουλεια και υποχρεωσεις αρχιζεις να το παίρνεις πρεφα γιατί πρέπει να βαλεις προτεραιοτητες αλλιως δεν τα βγαζεις περα. 
Σε θυμουνται στα προβληματα ή αν μεινουν απενταροι για να κερασεις, αλλιως σε έχουν γραμμενο. 
Δεν υπαρχουν μονο καταχρησεις σε ουσίες ή αλκοολ, υπαρχουν και καταχρησεις στο χρονο, στη βολικη διαθεση του αλλου, στο φιλοτιμο, στα συναισθηματα του.

----------


## nick190813

πολυ λαθος νομιζω οτι ειστε....

στο τελος θα βγαλεται και τελειως αχρηστες τις φιλιες..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ενταξει να πανε σε ψυχολογο να πουν τα προβληματα τους..οπως εκανα κ γω τοσα χρονια κ εδωσα εκατομυρια τα οποια δνε τα βρηκα στο δρομο..εκανα το σκατο μου παξιμαδι...
> δεν αντεχω τα προβληματα των φιλων..ο.τι θελω το συζηταω με τα αδερφια μου..κ με την οικογενεια μου..μπορων α ασχοληθω με τα προβληματα τους..αλλα μεχρι καποια ορια..
> αυτο το παμε για καφε να τα πουμε...δεν το καταλαβα ποτε..
> που πας με μια φιλη σε ενα καφε κ καθεσαι κ μιλας κανα 3ωρο..εκει εγω αρχιζω κ ζαλιζομαι, πειναω ..κουραζομαι πιεζομαι θελω να φυγω..με πιανει αγχος κ θολουρα..πιεζομαι υπερβολικα..κ το συζητησα με τον τοτε ψυχολογο μου κ τον ρωτησα γιατι ζαλιζομαι οταν παω για καφε με μια φιλη που μου μιλαει για τα δικα της?κ μου ειπε οτι πολυ απλα πιεζομαι πολυ εκεινη στη στιγμη κ αντιδρα ο οργανισμος μου..οποτε μου λεει να μην το κανεις! να κανεις παντα αυτο που θελεις..


Δεν ξέρω , όλες σου οι φίλες σε κούραζαν?
Εμένα άλλοι με κουράζουν στο πεντάλεπτο και άλλους μπορώ να τους ακούω αιωνίως, μήπως είναι αναλόγως τον άνθρωπο, δεν ταιριάζατε σαν άνθρωποι κλπ ή ήταν κουραστικές? Τέσπα δεν βαριέσαι , τι σε πρήζω τώρα? :p

----------


## anxious4ever

> Οι φιλιες απο ενα σημειο και μετα καταντανε εγωκεντρικές! απο μια ηλικία και μετά! στα 20 και στα 25 το θεωρεις αυτονοητο γιατί είναι κάτι νεο, δεν το καταλαβαινεις αλλα μετα τα 30 με δουλεια και υποχρεωσεις αρχιζεις να το παίρνεις πρεφα γιατί πρέπει να βαλεις προτεραιοτητες αλλιως δεν τα βγαζεις περα. 
> Σε θυμουνται στα προβληματα ή αν μεινουν απενταροι για να κερασεις, αλλιως σε έχουν γραμμενο. 
> Δεν υπαρχουν μονο καταχρησεις σε ουσίες ή αλκοολ, υπαρχουν και καταχρησεις στο χρονο, στη βολικη διαθεση του αλλου, στο φιλοτιμο, στα συναισθηματα του.


συμφωνω απολυτα!!!! σε ολα!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Δεν ξέρω , όλες σου οι φίλες σε κούραζαν?
> Εμένα άλλοι με κουράζουν στο πεντάλεπτο και άλλους μπορώ να τους ακούω αιωνίως, μήπως είναι αναλόγως τον άνθρωπο, δεν ταιριάζατε σαν άνθρωποι κλπ ή ήταν κουραστικές? Τέσπα δεν βαριέσαι , τι σε πρήζω τώρα? :p


δε με πρηζεις..η αληθεια ειναι οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν με ενοχλουν..οντως μου ειναι πιο ευχαριστοι..αλλα προσεξε..στα πλαισια του που κ που..
αν το κανα αυτο καθε εβδομαδα ακομα κ με αυτους που ταιριαζω κ μπορω να τους ακουω..θα πεθαινα!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> πολυ λαθος νομιζω οτι ειστε....
> 
> στο τελος θα βγαλεται και τελειως αχρηστες τις φιλιες..


νικολακη σου χω πει..εισαι νινι ακομα..μεγαλωνοντας θα καταλαβεις πραγματικα τι εστι φιλια...
προς το παρον απολαυσε τους φιλους σου....

----------


## nick190813

> νικολακη σου χω πει..εισαι νινι ακομα..μεγαλωνοντας θα καταλαβεις πραγματικα τι εστι φιλια...
> προς το παρον απολαυσε τους φιλους σου....


εισαι νινι ακομα, δεν ξερεις πως χαιδευουν και πως φιλουν στο στομα :p

κοιτα και εγω οταν ειμαι σ σχεση αλλαζουν οι προτεραιοτητες μ...αλλα οχι και ετσι...
φαντζομαι οτι εχει να κανει με την ηλικια

----------


## anxious4ever

ετσι! ριξε κ ενα τραγουδακι!!! 
διασκεδασε το κ ο.τι γινει νικ..
οταν μεγαλωνεις αλλαζεις εντελως..θελεις την ησυχια σου συνηθως..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> δε με πρηζεις..η αληθεια ειναι οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν με ενοχλουν..οντως μου ειναι πιο ευχαριστοι..αλλα προσεξε..στα πλαισια του που κ που..
> αν το κανα αυτο καθε εβδομαδα ακομα κ με αυτους που ταιριαζω κ μπορω να τους ακουω..θα πεθαινα!!


Ε όσο αντέχεις τότε!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Πανω σε αυτα που λεει η Μαρα:

Πιστευω οτι δυστυχως,η κοινωνικοτητα χτιζεται στα παιδικα χρονια.Καποιοι κανουν ενα μπαμ στα εφηβικα χρονια.
Αν δεν εχεις καταφερει να κινεισαι ανετα σε κοινωνικες περιστασεις τοτε,δε θα το καταφερεις ποτε.Παντα θα σου ειναι δυσκολο.

Eπισης,αν δεν το χεις με την κοινωνικοτητα,ειναι πιο ευκολο να χτισεις φιλια,που βασιζεται σε περισσοτερο ουσιαστικα πραγματα,παρα στις παρεες που οπως η ιδια παρατηρησες βασιζονται στο πουλ μουρ.

Ισχυει επισης οτι απο μια ηλικια και μετα η πρωτη προτεραιοτητα για τους περισσοτερους ειναι το ταιρι τους και μετα οι υπολοιποι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> θυμηθηκα μια μερα που ειχα ραντεβου με φιλυος για καφε..κ μεχρι να παω για καφε στον δρομο υπηρχαν πειραγματα..στο στουντιο εκεινη την περιοδο ολοι ειχαν οργιασει..με προσεγγιζαν κ μυο την επεφταν..κ θυμαμαι οτι στον δρομο αρχισα να νευριαζω κ μολις εφτασα στο καφε στους φιλους μου εβαλα τα κλαματα.με ρωτησαν τι γινεται, τι εχεις? κ τους λεω..δεν αντεχω αλλο! εχω κουραστει..
> με βλεπουν οπου παω σαν ενα κομματι κρεας! κουραστηκα! θελω την ησυχια μου, βαρεθηκα να μιλαω κ να με κοιτανε, θελω μια φορα στη ζωη μου ρε φιλε να περασω εντελως αορατη κ απαρατηρητη.
> δεν τολμω να φορεσω ρουχα που αγαπω γιατι φοβαμαι τα πειραγματα.δεν τολμω να σταθω στον δρομο να περασω απεντανι. βρισκω σημειωματα στο μπαρμπριζ του αυτοκινητου μου.
> κ ο αντρας μου ζηλευει πολυ..συνεχεια κοβει φατσες οταν ειμαστε εξω..πολλες φορες φοβαμαι μην αρπαχτει με καποιον.


To θέμα είναι να βρεις έναν τρόπο να κρατάς τις απαιτούμενες αποστάσεις.
Για το ''θελω μια φορα στη ζωη μου ρε φιλε να περασω εντελως αορατη κ απαρατηρητη'',διαφωνώ.
Το να ελκύεις είναι πολύ θετικό.

----------


## ioannis2

Να κυκλοφορείς με τον άντρα σου, όσο γίνεται περισσότερο. Ετσι θα το χωνέψουν, ετσι θα σε κοιτάνε λιγότερο.

----------


## Remedy

> Να κυκλοφορείς με τον άντρα σου, όσο γίνεται περισσότερο. Ετσι θα το χωνέψουν, ετσι θα σε κοιτάνε λιγότερο.


κι εγω αυτης της γνωμης ειμαι. κι οποτε ξεχνιουνται, πετα ατακες που τον περιλαμβανουν, να συνερχονται.

----------


## nick190813

εγω προσωπικα παντως δεν το θεωρω προβλημα το ολο θεμα

----------


## Remedy

> εγω προσωπικα παντως δεν το θεωρω προβλημα το ολο θεμα


γι αυτο δεν το εγραψες εσυ και το εγραψε η κοπελα :rolleyes:

----------


## nick190813

> γι αυτο δεν το εγραψες εσυ και το εγραψε η κοπελα :rolleyes:


πωπω γελασαμε τωρα ...να γαργαλησω την μασχαλη μου μπας και?:p

----------


## anxious4ever

χααχαχ ρε χαζα μη μαλωνετε...ειρηνη!

----------


## Remedy

> πωπω γελασαμε τωρα ...να γαργαλησω την μασχαλη μου μπας και?:p


στο λεω αστεια για να μην στο πω σοβαρα βρε νικ, μηπως και το καταλαβεις.:p
αυτο που λες μπορει ο καθενας να το πει για το 90% των θεματων εδω μεσα. εγω, ανετα παντως.
το οτι δεν μπορεις να μπεις στην θεση του αλλου, δεν σημαινει οτι εκεινον δεν τον απασχολει. τι ειναι αυτο που ειπες δλδ? ΕΣΥ δεν το θεωρεις προβλημα.
Ε ΚΑΙ?
Το οτι το θεωρει η κοπελα αρκει. 
κι εγω δεν θεωρω προβλημα την αγοραφοβια και τους πανικους γιατι δεν μου εχει συμβει , να απαντησω "ολα ειναι στο μυαλο σου, χαλαρωσε"? δεν παει ετσι....

----------


## nick190813

> στο λεω αστεια για να μην στο πω σοβαρα βρε νικ, μηπως και το καταλαβεις.:p
> αυτο που λες μπορει ο καθενας να το πει για το 90% των θεματων εδω μεσα. εγω, ανετα παντως.
> το οτι δεν μπορεις να μπεις στην θεση του αλλου, δεν σημαινει οτι εκεινον δεν τον απασχολει. τι ειναι αυτο που ειπες δλδ? ΕΣΥ δεν το θεωρεις προβλημα.
> Ε ΚΑΙ?
> Το οτι το θεωρει η κοπελα αρκει. 
> κι εγω δεν θεωρω προβλημα την αγοραφοβια και τους πανικους γιατι δεν μου εχει συμβει , να απαντησω "ολα ειναι στο μυαλο σου, χαλαρωσε"? δεν παει ετσι....


ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι καταλβαινω δυσκολα..

δεν τις ειπα κατι..απλα εξεφρασα προσωπικη αποψη ,στο οτι δεν το θεωρω προβλημα...
γι αυτο δεν ειναι το σαιτ να λεει ο καθενας τις αποψεις του?
δεν καταλαβα εσυ π σκαλωνεις?

----------


## Remedy

> ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι καταλβαινω δυσκολα..
> 
> δεν τις ειπα κατι..απλα εξεφρασα προσωπικη αποψη ,στο οτι δεν το θεωρω προβλημα...
> γι αυτο δεν ειναι το σαιτ να λεει ο καθενας τις αποψεις του?
> δεν καταλαβα εσυ π σκαλωνεις?


πουθενα δεν σκαλωνω.
κι εγω την αποψη μου στην αποψη σου ειπα.
οτι δεν εχει σημασια που δεν το θεωρεις προβλημα:rolleyes:
απαγορευεται?

----------


## nick190813

> πουθενα δεν σκαλωνω.
> κι εγω την αποψη μου στην αποψη σου ειπα.
> οτι δεν εχει σημασια που δεν το θεωρεις προβλημα:rolleyes:
> απαγορευεται?


ειπα εγω οτι εχει σημασια?
εσυ δεν ειπες προσωπικη αποψη ..εξεφρασες κατα ενος μελους προσωπικη αποψη για κατι εχει διαφορα..νομιζω?
εγω δεν ειπα πανω σε καποιου την απαντηση κατι?
δημοκρατια εχουμε ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει...και λεει οτι θελει.....
απλα απο περιεργεια ρωτησα π σκαλωσες.....ελα μην σκαλωνεις ρε θα σ κερασω ζαχαρωτα

----------


## nikos2

εχω να πω οτι την φροντιδα που σου δεινουν οι αντρες εσυ η ιδια την προκαλεις για λογους που ισως να μην παραδεχεσαι ουτε η ιδια.
το ιδιο συμβαινει και σε αυτο το νημα.
σου αρεσει αυτο και σιγουρα το απολαμβανεις
δεν τα γραφω αυτα με καποια κακια

----------


## Remedy

> ειπα εγω οτι εχει σημασια?
> εσυ δεν ειπες προσωπικη αποψη ..εξεφρασες κατα ενος μελους προσωπικη αποψη για κατι εχει διαφορα..νομιζω?
> εγω δεν ειπα πανω σε καποιου την απαντηση κατι?
> δημοκρατια εχουμε ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει...και λεει οτι θελει.....
> απλα απο περιεργεια ρωτησα π σκαλωσες.....ελα μην σκαλωνεις ρε θα σ κερασω ζαχαρωτα


λαθος.
κατα κανενος μελους. κατα της αντιδρασης σου να απαξιωσεις το θεμα της κοπελας, εξεφρασα αποψη.
σαν μελος εισαι μια χαρα μελος.

δεν μπορω να παιξω την κολοκυθια τωρα "μα εγω δεν ενοουσα",
ειπες οτι δεν το θεωρεις θεμα (απαξιωση ειναι αυτο, μην μας κανεις τον γλυκουλη), ειπα οτι δεν εχει καμια σημασια που δεν το θεωρεις θεμα, θα πρεπε να σταματησει εκει.
αν θες να το συνεχισεις, πες οτι θελεις.
εγω προτεινω να μην σκαλωσεις ομως.
δεξου οτι καποιος διαφωνει με την αποψη σου (οτι το θεμα ενος αλλου δεν εχει σημασια).

ζαχαρωτα σου δινω κι εγω οσα θελεις αλλα don t patronize me, ειναι σοβαρο να απαξιωνεις τα προβληματα του αλλου, αλλα δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να το συνεχισουμε.

----------


## nick190813

> λαθος.
> κατα κανενος μελους. κατα της αντιδρασης σου να απαξιωσεις το θεμα της κοπελας, εξεφρασα αποψη.
> σαν μελος εισαι μια χαρα μελος.
> 
> δεν μπορω να παιξω την κολοκυθια τωρα "μα εγω δεν ενοουσα",
> ειπες οτι δεν το θεωρεις θεμα (απαξιωση ειναι αυτο, μην μας κανεις τον γλυκουλη), ειπα οτι δεν εχει καμια σημασια που δεν το θεωρεις θεμα, θα πρεπε να σταματησει εκει.
> αν θες να το συνεχισεις, πες οτι θελεις.
> εγω προτεινω να μην σκαλωσεις ομως.
> δεξου οτι καποιος διαφωνει με την αποψη σου (οτι το θεμα ενος αλλου δεν εχει σημασια).
> ...


δεν απαξιωσα κανενα προβλημα αλλου ,εισαι λαθος και το ξερεις......
η κοπελα ζητησε "συμβουλες"και "αποψεις" σωστα???ε λοιπον και εγω της εξεφρασα την δικια μου αποψη ...οτι κατ'εμε αυτο δεν το θεωρω προβλημα...
Οποτε δεν βλεπω πουθενα να απαξιωσα κατι η να εκανα λαθος...
το λαθος remedy το εκανες εσυ που απαξιωσες το δικο μου σχολιο....

και δεν το συνεχιζω απλα λεω....

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε παιδια αραξτε...ουτε το κανω το θεμα εδω για να τραβηξω προσοχη..οπως καποιος ειπε..
το εγραψα εδω γιατι δεν μπορω να το συζητησω τοσο ανοιχτα με κοσμο που ξερω...
ελεος..
ο αλλος γραφει οτι μου αρεσει λεει αυτο που γινεται εδω(nikos2)..ε ρε δεν παμε καλα..
εχω νευρα..νευρα με οσους δουν κοπελα αδυνατη κ ομορφη την πεφτουν..λυγουρια για μενα μου θυμιζει ολο αυτο..κ επιπλεον υπερβολικο ρατσισμο..
οταν μια κοπελα δεν μπορει να ησυχασει..ναι για μενα προβλημα ειναι..
οχι ρε φιλε δεν εχω προβλημα..εγραψα το θεμα εδω για να μου δωσετε σημασια..χαχαχα! καλοοο..

----------


## anxious4ever

οπως καποιος που ειναι υπαρβολικα ασχημος(θεωρει τον εαυτο του ετσι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι υποκειμενικα αυτα)? κ λεει οτι τον ενοχλει οτι νωθει αορατος κ δνε τον κοιτανε κλπ..
το ιδιο ξερετε συμβαινει κ στο αλλο ακρο...ειναι ενοχλητικο να βρεθεις σε ενα παρτυ με φιλους να μιλας η να χορευεις κ να σε κοιτανε συνεχομενα..ειναι αθλιο κ ελεεινο..νιωθεις φυλακισμενος στο βλεμμα αλλων.
νιωθεις μη ελευθερος..κ οσο κ αν σας φαινεται περιεργο δεν προκαλω καθολου..ουτε ντυνομαι προκλητικα..
ντυνομαι νορμαλ..τωρα αν φορεσω σορτς επειδη μαρεσουν τα σορτς ή επειδη εχει ζεστη πολλη δεν φταιω εγω ρε παιδια..εσεις φταιτε που ειστε αδιακριτοι κ κοιτατε τον κοσμο.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> οπως καποιος που ειναι υπαρβολικα ασχημος(θεωρει τον εαυτο του ετσι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι υποκειμενικα αυτα)? κ λεει οτι τον ενοχλει οτι νωθει αορατος κ δνε τον κοιτανε κλπ..
> το ιδιο ξερετε συμβαινει κ στο αλλο ακρο...ειναι ενοχλητικο να βρεθεις σε ενα παρτυ με φιλους να μιλας η να χορευεις κ να σε κοιτανε συνεχομενα..ειναι αθλιο κ ελεεινο..νιωθεις φυλακισμενος στο βλεμμα αλλων.
> νιωθεις μη ελευθερος..κ οσο κ αν σας φαινεται περιεργο δεν προκαλω καθολου..ουτε ντυνομαι προκλητικα..
> ντυνομαι νορμαλ..τωρα αν φορεσω σορτς επειδη μαρεσουν τα σορτς ή επειδη εχει ζεστη πολλη δεν φταιω εγω ρε παιδια..εσεις φταιτε που ειστε αδιακριτοι κ κοιτατε τον κοσμο.


Καλησπέρα ανξιους...η μονη λογική απάντηση/λυση που θα μπορούσες να έχεις για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις είναι να δεις τι ακριβώς το προκαλει στη συμπεριφορα/στο ντύσιμο σου και να το ρυθμίσεις εσύ ανάλογα. Δεν λέω πως είναι ο,τι καλύτερο, το καλύτερο είναι να ζεις και να εκφράζεται ελεύθερα, αλλά αν σε βασανίζει τοσο πολύ δεν υπάρχει καποια άλλη απάντηση, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις τι θες, να τροποποιήσεις εσύ από μεριας σου κάποια πραγματα και να μη νιώθεις φυλακισμςνη στο βλέμμα των άλλων οπως λες ή να κάνεις ότι γουσταρεις και να φερεσαι όπως γουσταρεις με την επίγνωση όμως ότι αυτό θα συνεχισει να συμβαίνει και να προσπαθείς να το διαχειριζεσαι ανά περίσταση, έναν πεφτουλα την φορά.
Όπως ενα άτομο που περνάει απαρατήρητο το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να τροποποιήσει το ντύσιμο του και τη συμπεριφορά του για να πετύχει τον επιθυμητό του στόχο έτσι κι εσύ, αν θες να περνάς απαρατήρητη πρέπει να τροποποιήσεις κάποια πράγματα αν θέλεις. 
Όπως το απαρατήρητο/ασχημο άτομο δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει αυτούς που δεν το παρατηρούν (γούστα είναι αυτά στο κάτω κάτω) ούτε να τους ζητήσει λογαριασμό ή να τους κάνει να αλλάξουν ξαφνικά γούστα ή να το θέλουν με το ζορι, έτσι και εσύ δεν μπορείς να αναγκάσεις κανέναν να μη σε παρατηρεί και να μην ελκεται σε αυτά που έλκεται, είναι ελεύθερος να αισθάνεται όπως του βγαίνει. Εσυ μπορείς να ελέγξεις μόνο τη δικιά σου πλευρα της εξίσωσης και είτε να βάζεις τα όρια που πρέπει με τη συμπεριφορά σου είτε να αλλαξεις το ντύσιμο σου είτε να υπενθυμίζεις ότι είσαι δεσμευμένη κλπ...
Αν δεν θέλεις να αλλαξεις κάτι και αυτό είναι δεκτο και το πιο σωστό ίσως, αλλά πρέπει σε αυτή τη περίπτωση να συμφιλιωθείς με το ότι θα έχεις πάντα αυτή τη προσοχή. 
Νομίζω αυτές είναι οι μόνες λογικές λύσεις...
Εκτός αν ηδη ξέρεις ότι δεν θέλεις να αλλαξεις τίποτα και τα γράφεις για να εκφράσεις το παράπονο σου, σεβαστό και αυτό :)

----------


## Remedy

> δεν απαξιωσα κανενα προβλημα αλλου ,εισαι λαθος και το ξερεις......
> η κοπελα ζητησε "συμβουλες"και "αποψεις" σωστα???ε λοιπον και εγω της εξεφρασα την δικια μου αποψη ...οτι κατ'εμε αυτο δεν το θεωρω προβλημα...
> Οποτε δεν βλεπω πουθενα να απαξιωσα κατι η να εκανα λαθος...
> το λαθος remedy το εκανες εσυ που απαξιωσες το δικο μου σχολιο....
> 
> και δεν το συνεχιζω απλα λεω....


Εσυ καλα εκανες αφου ετσι νομιζες οτι πρεπει να κανεις.
Κι εγω εχω την αποψη οτι η "αποψη" σου ειναι απαξιωτικη και οχι προς την κατευθυνση της λυσης για το προβλημα η το "προβλημα" αν το προτιμας ετσι, της κοπελας και θελω να την πω.γιατι κολλησες;

Οσο και να χτυπιεσαι δεν μπορεις να μου το απαγορευσεις να πω την αποψη μου για το σχολιο σου .

----------


## Remedy

Και να πω και κατι ακομα για οσους θεωρουν το θεμα ανυπαρκτο η ασημαντο η "ασε μας κουκλιτσα μου που ενοχλεισαι".

Ειτε το συνειδητοποιει η ανξιους ειτε οχι,το θεμα αυτο την προβληματιζει γιατι απο κατι αναλογο οδηγηθηκε σε σοβαρο προβλημα η σχεση της κι ακομα παλευει να ισορροπησει.

Εκεινος ο κακομοιρης που ουτε βλεποταν ουτε σημαντικος ηταν ουτε της αρεσε, σαν αθωος φιλικος θαυμαστης την πλησιασε να της κανει το κακομουτσουνο απανεμο λιμανακι:rolleyes: και τον συμβουλατορα στα προβληματα της και στο τελος προσπαθησε να χωθει στην σχεση της.
Την κλωτσια την εφαγε μεν, αργησε δε...

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ αργησε τοτε να αποκωδικοποιησει τις φιδισιες συμπεριφορες και ενδομυχα ανησυχει μηπως και υπαρχει περιπτωση να επαναληφθει το σκηνικο.

----------


## ironman

> εχεις δικιο κ γω ετσι νιωθω..οι φιλοι με πρηζουν..κ δεν γουσταρω..με τιποτα..τελικα ειμαι πολυ μονοχνοτη..!!χαχαα!
> δε με χαλαει καθολου ομως! ασε μωρε εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.
> εκανα μια φιλη τον σεπτεμβρη κ με επρηζε να παω σπιτι της , να φαμε μαζι, να μαγειρεψουμε, μετα μου στελνε να παμε εδω να παμε απο κει..εγω ολο οχι ελεγα..στο τελος εγυγε εξωτερικο κ ησυχασα..
> ενω μαρεσε σαν ανθρωπος κ τα περναγαμε καλα..
> αυτο το πρηξιμο της φιλιας πραγματικα δεν το αντεχω..
> επιπλεον το οτι ειμαστε φιλοι δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να μιλαμε καθε μερα...
> οποτε οταν εγω αραζα σπιτι κ δεν εστελνα με επαιρνε αυτη τηλ κ μυο ελεγε μα που εισαι?
> δλδ ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να καταλαβουν οτι εχουμε κ ενα σπιτι ρε φιλε κ θελουμε την ησυχια μας?


παλι κανεις λαθος το οτι καποιος σου εχει γινει κολτσιδα δεν παει να πει απαραιτητα οτι ειναι φιλος σου αυτο που μου λες ειναι ανασφαλεια οπως αποδυκνυεται οτι δεν ητν φιλες και αυτες που σε εκλασαν οταν παντρευτηκαν η φιλια αποδυκνυεται σε βαθος χρονου τωρα αν θες να βγαινεις να περνας καλα και μονο τοτε θα εχεις και χωσιματα και πεσιματα απλα τα πραματα εγω δηλαδη γιαι ειμαι ακομα φιλος με ατομα που παντρευτηκαν?μπορει να ελλατωθηκαν οι εξοδοι αλλα ειμαστε πολυ δεμενοι σε αυτη την ζωη ερχεται αυτο που ζητας εσυ δεν ζητας φιλους ζητας επιφανειακες σχεσεις

----------


## nick190813

> Εσυ καλα εκανες αφου ετσι νομιζες οτι πρεπει να κανεις.
> Κι εγω εχω την αποψη οτι η "αποψη" σου ειναι απαξιωτικη και οχι προς την κατευθυνση της λυσης για το προβλημα η το "προβλημα" αν το προτιμας ετσι, της κοπελας και θελω να την πω.γιατι κολλησες;
> 
> Οσο και να χτυπιεσαι δεν μπορεις να μου το απαγορευσεις να πω την αποψη μου για το σχολιο σου .


ενταξει δεν με ενδιαφερει ετσι και αλλιως remedy το τι ειπες η οχι.....
τεσπα απλα σου ειπα για να παραδεχτεις το λαθος σ.....αλλα στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα ......το ξερεις αυτο?
οτι νομιζεις θα σ χαλασω εγω χατιρι?χααχαχαχ

----------


## ironman

> Να κυκλοφορείς με τον άντρα σου, όσο γίνεται περισσότερο. Ετσι θα το χωνέψουν, ετσι θα σε κοιτάνε λιγότερο.


αυτο που λες ειναι ανεφικτο λες και ο ανθρωπος δεν εχει αυτος να κανει δικα του πραγματα η δεν δουλευει δεν γινονται αυτα φιλε δηλαδη να πηγαινει στο χωρο και να σερνει τον αλλον μαζι λες και ειναι το κουτι κουτι της θελει να κλεισεις πορτες κλεινεις

----------


## cdeleted29517

> οπως καποιος που ειναι υπαρβολικα ασχημος(θεωρει τον εαυτο του ετσι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι υποκειμενικα αυτα)? κ λεει οτι τον ενοχλει οτι νωθει αορατος κ δνε τον κοιτανε κλπ..
> το ιδιο ξερετε συμβαινει κ στο αλλο ακρο...ειναι ενοχλητικο να βρεθεις σε ενα παρτυ με φιλους να μιλας η να χορευεις κ να σε κοιτανε συνεχομενα..ειναι αθλιο κ ελεεινο..νιωθεις φυλακισμενος στο βλεμμα αλλων.
> νιωθεις μη ελευθερος..κ οσο κ αν σας φαινεται περιεργο δεν προκαλω καθολου..ουτε ντυνομαι προκλητικα..
> ντυνομαι νορμαλ..τωρα αν φορεσω σορτς επειδη μαρεσουν τα σορτς ή επειδη εχει ζεστη πολλη δεν φταιω εγω ρε παιδια..εσεις φταιτε που ειστε αδιακριτοι κ κοιτατε τον κοσμο.


Eγώ λέω να συνεχίσεις όπως είσαι...τι θα κάνεις δηλαδή θα γίνεις άσχημη ή ξινομούρα μήπως και δεν στην πέφτουν? Αν τώρα μεμονωμένα σε κάνα πάρτυ κάποιος γίνει ενοχλητικός του κόβεις τον αέρα ευγενικά...Ο σύντροφός σου ζηλεύει γενικά?

----------


## anxious4ever

φυσικα κ ζηλευει..οταν αργω κ γενικα οταν κυκλοφορω με σκιζει στα τηλ...
δνε νιωθει ασφαλης κ φαινεται αυτο..

----------


## cdeleted29517

Και σου ρίχνει ευθύνες? πχ γιατί φόρεσες αυτό , γιατί χαμογέλασες σε αυτόν?

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε ρεμεντυ εισαι ψυχολογος?απο τοτε ναι..παρατηρω οτι με εκενυριζει οταν καποιος κοιταει τοσο πιθανον γιατι νιωθω απειλη πια.
ναι ολο αυτο..φυσικα εναι κ δικο μου φταιξιμο..εννοω με τον guest τοτε..
δλδ αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το εξης "τι θα γινει στην ζωη μου?καθε μηνα περιπου θα αντιμετωπιζω γυρω μου πειραγματα κ πειρασμους?που θελουν να χαλασουν αυτο που εχω φτιαξει?"
σαν να μη με αφηνουν στην ησυχια μου..
κοιτα θα το χειριστω ετσι ωστε να μην εχω θεμα..απλα ηθελαν α το μοιραστω ολο εδω..λυση γι αυτα δνε υπαρχει..
θα σου δωσω παραδειγμα..οταν οδηγω το αυτοκινητο μου ..πολελς φορες μολις κοιταω απο το παραθυρο εξω ετσι χαζευοντας θα υπαρχιε καποιος διπλα ο οποιος θα κανει ισως καποιο σχολιο, ή απλα θα χαμογελασει ή θα κοιταξει..
πλεον εχω φτασει στο σημει καθε πρωι που ερχομαι δουλεια να κοιταω ευθεια...
δεν χαζευω λοιπον απο το παραθυρο μου..
οκ ειναι μια λυση..αλλα ειναι καταπιεστικο δεν ειναι?
μου ρχεται να βγω κ να φωναξω.."αι στο διαολο αφηστε με ησυχη"
αυτο ακριβως..
πριν κανα μηνα κατεβαινω πρωι να παρω αυτοκινητο να παωω δουλεια(εχω δουλειες η μια σε γραφειο κ η αλλη αυτο που κανω με τις μουσικες κ το χορο)..
απεναντι εχουμε ενα βουλκανιζατερ..ηταν ενα παιδι εκει με το αυτοκινητο του..κ μολις ειχε τελειωσει το λαστιχο του..τον μπανιζω με κοιταει, δνε κανω κατι εγω ετσι? δνε χαμογελαω κλπ..συνεχιζω κ παω στο αυτοκινητο μου,,μπαινω μεσα..μπαινει κ αυτος στο δικο του αυτοκινητο κ με ακολουθει..καταλαβαινω στα φαναρια οτι απο πισω μου κανει νοηματα..ανεκφραστη εγω..φτανω στην δουλεια παρκαρω κ μετα απο καποιες ωρες κατεβαινω να παρω το αυτοκινητο κ ειχε αφησει σημειωμα με το τηλ του γραφοντας "εισαι πολυ σεξυ" κ το τηλ του..
μα την παναγια φορουσα φουστα κλος λιγο πανω απο το γονατο κ μια ζακετα.
αλλο...πριν απο 2 εβδομαδες..παω σε ενα παρτυ στο κεντρο της κλικ ρεκορτνς..με φιλους αντρες απο την μπαντα..φευγοντας περπαταω την ερμου με μια φιλη (εφυγε κ αυτη μαζι μου οι αλλοι εκατσαν) κ οπως περπαταω κ μιλαμε καθονται 2 νεοι σε ενα παγκακι..σηκωνεται ο τυπος κ μπαινει μπροστα μου κ μου λεει "μα που ησουν εσυ?πως σε λενε κλπ//¨" με εφτασε εως την πειραιως με τα ποδια κ να του λεω "φυγε εχω αντρα..ειμαι παντρεμενη" κ να μου λεει το ονομα σου..θελω το ονομα σου..νταξ ειχε κ χιουμορ ο τυπος μας εκανε κ τις δυο κ γελασαμε..αλλα για φαντασου αυτο να συμβαινει συχνα..πως θα ενιωθες??οχι πες μου τωρα..να μη τολμας να κανεις ενα περιπατο ρε αδερφε ν ασου πρηζουν τον πουτσο..
οκ καταλαβαινω ρε φιλε οτι οκ ειναι γοητευτικο ολο αυτο..αλλα πραγματικα ειναι κ πολυ ενοχλητικο οταν παραγινεται..
αλλο προβλημα..εχω ενα μερος που συχναζω κοντα στο σπιτι..παρκαρω απ εξω κ κει που περπαταω προς τα εκει..οι αντρες των τραπεζιων κοιτανε απο την ωρα που βγαινω στο αμαξι μεχρι που καθομαι στο τραπεζι...κ βλεπεις ολους ρε φιλε..πως θα ενιωθες?δεν θα ενιωθες οτι σε παρακολουθουν?
οχι πες μου τωρα..νιωθω πχ οτι δεν τολμαω να σκονταψω θα γελασουν αυτοι που κοιτανε τοσο πολυ.
οποτε πιστεψτε με..δεν λεω ψεμματα ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ενοχλητικο κ λυση δνε υπαρχει.
πιθανον επειδη εχω πολυ μακρια μαλλια κ ξανθα να προκαλει εντυπωση..
δεν ειμαι χοντρη εχω ενα ομορφο σωμα κ πιθανον οταν βλεπουν το ξανθο κατι παθαινουν..οκ..
τι να πω..δεν γαμιουνται λεω εγω..βαρεθηκα../

----------


## nick190813

ρε ανξιους μπας και τα φανατζεσαι και λιγακι?εσυ μας λες ,λες και εισαι η adrianna lima...ειπαμε...μηπως εχεις το μικροβιο τωρα πλεον και νομιζεις πως σ κοιταν ολοι ερωτικα?....
δεν λεω σ πιστευω πως θα εισαι ωραια κοπελα αλλα τα παραλες......εγω προσωπικα αμα δεν ειναι η αλλη μουναρα δεν γυρναω να κοιταξω.,......μπορει να κοιταξω αμα δω καμια ασχημη να την σχολιασωψ η καμια τσοντα.............
σκεψου λιγο ετσι οπως μας τα λες καθε γωνια και ενας γαμπρος..δεν λεω οτι λες ψεματα αλλα μηπως και εσυ απο τον φοβο σ ,οργιαζει η φαντασια σ?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Και σου ρίχνει ευθύνες? πχ γιατί φόρεσες αυτό , γιατί χαμογέλασες σε αυτόν?


οχι ποτε δεν μου ριχνει ευθυνες για το ντυσιμο μου γιατι ντυνομαι απλα θηλυκα κ οχι προκλητικα.
στις αρχες ηταν πιο δυσπιστος ..κ παλεψα πολυ για να με εμπιστευθει..ενιωθε απειλη απο ολους κ ολα..
ενω εγω του ελεγα να μην νιωθει κ οτι ειμαι για εκεινον κ μονο..
στην αρχη μυο εβγαλε το λαδι..ειχαμε παει θυμαμαι εξωτερικο κ μου ζηταγαν να με χορεψουν σε κατι παρτυ κ εγω ελεγα οτι συνοδευομαι..
εκει ναι μου την ειχε πει οτι κ καλα χαμογελαω..κ τα πηρα κραναρα κ τον ειπα μουρλο!
ειχα παει σε παρτυ κ υχαριστιομουν τον χορο..τι πρεπει να κανω ?να χορευω στραβωμενη??

----------


## anxious4ever

> ρε ανξιους μπας και τα φανατζεσαι και λιγακι?εσυ μας λες ,λες και εισαι η adrianna lima...ειπαμε...μηπως εχεις το μικροβιο τωρα πλεον και νομιζεις πως σ κοιταν ολοι ερωτικα?....
> δεν λεω σ πιστευω πως θα εισαι ωραια κοπελα αλλα τα παραλες......εγω προσωπικα αμα δεν ειναι η αλλη μουναρα δεν γυρναω να κοιταξω.,......μπορει να κοιταξω αμα δω καμια ασχημη να την σχολιασωψ η καμια τσοντα.............
> σκεψου λιγο ετσι οπως μας τα λες καθε γωνια και ενας γαμπρος..δεν λεω οτι λες ψεματα αλλα μηπως και εσυ απο τον φοβο σ ,οργιαζει η φαντασια σ?


λες??να οργιαζω?κ τα τηλ στα μπαρμπριζ να ειναι φανταστικα τηλεφωνα??αχαχαχ!
παω χαθηκα!!! πρεπει να παω να με κλεισουν μεσα..
τι λες ρε νικ?με δουλευεις κσυ?
ολοκληρη γαιδαρα ειμαι λες να μην νιωθω ποτε καποιοι κοιτουν περιεργα ή οχι?
ελεος!! χαλαρωσε..κ συ...θα με βγαλει τρελλη..χααχαχ!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ρε ανξιους μπας και τα φανατζεσαι και λιγακι?εσυ μας λες ,λες και εισαι η adrianna lima...ειπαμε...μηπως εχεις το μικροβιο τωρα πλεον και νομιζεις πως σ κοιταν ολοι ερωτικα?....
> δεν λεω σ πιστευω πως θα εισαι ωραια κοπελα αλλα τα παραλες......εγω προσωπικα αμα δεν ειναι η αλλη μουναρα δεν γυρναω να κοιταξω.,......μπορει να κοιταξω αμα δω καμια ασχημη να την σχολιασωψ η καμια τσοντα.............
> σκεψου λιγο ετσι οπως μας τα λες καθε γωνια και ενας γαμπρος..δεν λεω οτι λες ψεματα αλλα μηπως και εσυ απο τον φοβο σ ,οργιαζει η φαντασια σ?


Μα δεν ξέρεις πόσο όμορφη είναι ...και οι άντρες κοιτάνε γενικά τις όμορφες δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάποια πεντάμορφη.....

----------


## anxious4ever

που ξερεις εσυ αν με εβλεπες να μη με κοιταζες..τι να σου πω ρε νικ..εσυ πχ μπορει να σου αρεσουν οι γυναικες που φορανε κολλητα κ εχουν τεραστιο μπουστο..οχι τετοιοα δε με λες..κολλητα εγω δεν φοραω.
απλα ειμαι ψηλη μωρε κ αδυνατη κ το ξανθο πιστευω τους κανει εντυπωση επειδη ειναι διαφορετικο..ειμαι φυσικη ξανθια με ανοιχτα ματια κ εχω μακρια μαλλια..πιθανον γι αυτο τους κανει εντυπωση γιατι δεν ειανι κατι συνηθισμενο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα.πολλοι με λενε σουηδη..
εχω ρωσσικες ριζες κ μαλλον αυτο προκαλει τα βλεμματα.οκ..πιθανον κ εγω ν το κοιταζα..αλλα εγω εμενα με εχω συνηθισει οποτε δεν μου κανει πια εντυπωση.

----------


## nick190813

> λες??να οργιαζω?κ τα τηλ στα μπαρμπριζ να ειναι φανταστικα τηλεφωνα??αχαχαχ!
> παω χαθηκα!!! πρεπει να παω να με κλεισουν μεσα..
> τι λες ρε νικ?με δουλευεις κσυ?
> ολοκληρη γαιδαρα ειμαι λες να μην νιωθω ποτε καποιοι κοιτουν περιεργα ή οχι?
> ελεος!! χαλαρωσε..κ συ...θα με βγαλει τρελλη..χααχαχ!


δεν σ βγαζω τρελη απλα αυτο π λεω..ειναι μηπως το εχεις παρει το θεμα αλλιως...ενοω σ κοιταζαν μερικοι και μετα σ ηρθε φλασια και νομιζεις οτι σ κοιτανε ολοι ερωτικα?

δλδ αμα δεν εισαι πανεμορφη και δεν ντυνεσαι και προστυχα σ συνδυασμο αυτα τα δυο παντα ...δεν νομιζω να σκοιτανε ερωτικα αυτη π λες......
και ενοουσα μηπως τα μπερδευεις?δεν σ κοιτανε ερωτικα απλα τ νομιζεις?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> οχι ποτε δεν μου ριχνει ευθυνες για το ντυσιμο μου γιατι ντυνομαι απλα θηλυκα κ οχι προκλητικα.
> στις αρχες ηταν πιο δυσπιστος ..κ παλεψα πολυ για να με εμπιστευθει..ενιωθε απειλη απο ολους κ ολα..
> ενω εγω του ελεγα να μην νιωθει κ οτι ειμαι για εκεινον κ μονο..
> στην αρχη μυο εβγαλε το λαδι..ειχαμε παει θυμαμαι εξωτερικο κ μου ζηταγαν να με χορεψουν σε κατι παρτυ κ εγω ελεγα οτι συνοδευομαι..
> εκει ναι μου την ειχε πει οτι κ καλα χαμογελαω..κ τα πηρα κραναρα κ τον ειπα μουρλο!
> ειχα παει σε παρτυ κ υχαριστιομουν τον χορο..τι πρεπει να κανω ?να χορευω στραβωμενη??


Ευχαριστιόσουν το χορό?? Τι λες καλέ? Δεν θα χορεύεις εσύ, απαγορεύεται...χαχα

----------


## anxious4ever

μωρε χεστηκα αν κοιτανε ερωτικα ή οχι..ας κοιτανε κ αδερφικα..
εμενα γιατι με κοιτανε ειναι το θεμα κ με ενοχλει τοσο πολυ..ειτε αδερφικο να ειναι..

τεσπα παδια μη σας ζαλιζω αλλο με το θεμα..λυση δνε υπαρχει..εκτος κ αν παρω καμαι 20αρια κιλα κ βαψω μαλλια μαυρα..αν θελετε συνεχιζουμε την χαλαρη κουβεντουλα μας ετσι σαν παρεακι με αλλα πραγματα..πειτε μου αληθεια εσεις πως νιωθετε πχ με τα κοιταγματα κλπ?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ευχαριστιόσουν το χορό?? Τι λες καλέ? Δεν θα χορεύεις εσύ, απαγορεύεται...χαχα


χα ελα ντε που θελει κ η μουρη μου χορο...απαπα

----------


## nick190813

εγω γουσταρω πολλοι να με κοιτανε γυναικες ,σπαω πλακα....
μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα οταν βλεπω μια πολυ ομορφη γυναικα να με κοιταω...γτ εκει ξερω πως μετραω περισσοτερο απο τους αλλους...

Τωρα οταν ειμαι σ σχεση παλι μ αρεσει χαχαχαχαα...αλλα δεν δινω σημασια τοτε...

Γενικα με ανεβαζει οσο πιο ομορφη ειναι και η κοπελα....γι αυτο σ ειπα πριν δεν βρισκω πουθενα κατι κακο...

----------


## anxious4ever

μπραβο νικ! κ εισαι κ μικρο! γλεντα το ρε! αλλα μη κανεις μαλακιες οταν εισαι σε σχεση, ετσι??!

----------


## nick190813

> μπραβο νικ! κ εισαι κ μικρο! γλεντα το ρε! αλλα μη κανεις μαλακιες οταν εισαι σε σχεση, ετσι??!


κοιτα οταν ημουνα ποιο μικρος γυρω στα 18 ειχα κανει τωρα οχι .....π.χ στην τελευταια μ σχεση π ηταν και χρονια....ειχα αποριψει 6 κοπελες...και ομορφες κιολας.....φαντασου τι αυτοσυγκραντησει με επιασε καθως μεγαλωνω......που αμα ημουνα μικροτερος παιζει να εμπενα στον πειρασμο

----------


## Remedy

> ενταξει δεν με ενδιαφερει ετσι και αλλιως remedy το τι ειπες η οχι.....
> τεσπα απλα σου ειπα για να παραδεχτεις το λαθος σ.....αλλα στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα ......το ξερεις αυτο?
> οτι νομιζεις θα σ χαλασω εγω χατιρι?χααχαχαχ


αν δεν σ ενδιεφερε δεν θα εκανες 6 μηνυματα να μας πεις ποσο δεν σε ενδιαφερει.:rolleyes:
δεν εκανα κανενα λαθος, οσο και να μην σου αρεσει.

οσο και να χτυπιεσαι, θα λεω την αποψη μου οποτε γουσταρω.:cool:
θα πρεπει να το παρεις αποφαση...

----------


## nick190813

> αν δεν σ ενδιεφερε δεν θα εκανες 6 μηνυματα να μας πεις ποσο δεν σε ενδιαφερει.:rolleyes:
> δεν εκανα κανενα λαθος, οσο και να μην σου αρεσει.
> 
> οσο και να χτυπιεσαι, θα λεω την αποψη μου οποτε γουσταρω.:cool:
> θα πρεπει να το παρεις αποφαση...



το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

να την λες την αποψη σ ...σου το απαγορευει κανενας?πες μ να τον μαλωσω...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μωρε χεστηκα αν κοιτανε ερωτικα ή οχι..ας κοιτανε κ αδερφικα..
> εμενα γιατι με κοιτανε ειναι το θεμα κ με ενοχλει τοσο πολυ..ειτε αδερφικο να ειναι..
> 
> τεσπα παδια μη σας ζαλιζω αλλο με το θεμα..λυση δνε υπαρχει..εκτος κ αν παρω καμαι 20αρια κιλα κ βαψω μαλλια μαυρα..αν θελετε συνεχιζουμε την χαλαρη κουβεντουλα μας ετσι σαν παρεακι με αλλα πραγματα..πειτε μου αληθεια εσεις πως νιωθετε πχ με τα κοιταγματα κλπ?


Πως νιώθω με τα κοιτάγματα....
Χμμ...
Άβολα και αρνητικά.

----------


## Remedy

> ρε ρεμεντυ εισαι ψυχολογος?απο τοτε ναι..παρατηρω οτι με εκενυριζει οταν καποιος κοιταει τοσο πιθανον γιατι νιωθω απειλη πια.
> ναι ολο αυτο..φυσικα εναι κ δικο μου φταιξιμο..εννοω με τον guest τοτε..
> δλδ αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το εξης "τι θα γινει στην ζωη μου?καθε μηνα περιπου θα αντιμετωπιζω γυρω μου πειραγματα κ πειρασμους?που θελουν να χαλασουν αυτο που εχω φτιαξει?"
> σαν να μη με αφηνουν στην ησυχια μου..
> κοιτα θα το χειριστω ετσι ωστε να μην εχω θεμα..απλα ηθελαν α το μοιραστω ολο εδω..λυση γι αυτα δνε υπαρχει..
> θα σου δωσω παραδειγμα...../


οχι, δεν ειμαι. απλα καταλαβα τι σου συμβαινει.
αυτα που περιγραφεις συμβαινουν σε ολες τις ωραιες γυναικες, απλα εσυ εχεις τρομοκρατηθει γιατι εχεις κακο προηγουμενο και εναν ανδρα που εχει χασει την εμπιστοσυνη του και φοβασαι μην χαλασεις την ζωη σου απο μια μαλακια... κανεις λοιπον συνεχως φοκους σε ολα αυτα και τα υπερμεγενθυνεις μεσα σου και σε ενοχλουν

τον φοβο αυτο τον εχεις γιατι δεν εισαι ακομα βεβαιη οτι μπορεις να ελεγξεις τετοιες συμπεριφορες , επειδη σου εφυγε ο ελεγχος την προηγουμενη φορα παρολο που εισαι τωρα ψυλλιασμενη.
δεν ειναι τπτ μονιμο, οταν δεις οτι μπορεις αν το θελεις να βαζεις παγο σε οποιον δεν θες να ξεφυγει (θυμησου το μεταμεσονυχτιο μηνυμα), τοτε θα χαλαρωσεις κιολας και δεν θα αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## Remedy

> _(νικ κοιταει στον καθρεφτη και μονολογει)_
> ε ενα λαθακι το εκανες...αλλα σ συγχωρω :cool:
> να την λες την αποψη σ ...σου το απαγορευει κανενας?πες μ να τον μαλωσω...


 το αρχικο το εσβησα γιατι θα στο σβησουν, μην τρεχουν κι εδω..
φυσικα και θα την λεω:rolleyes: (7ο η 8ο μηνυμα σου αν και δεν σε ενδιαφερει?) χουχουχου

----------


## nick190813

> το αρχικο το εσβησα γιατι ειναι για παρατηρηση. 
> φυσικα και θα την λεω:rolleyes: (7ο η 8ο μηνυμα σου αν και δεν σε ενδιαφερει?) χουχουχου


απανταω γτ δεν θελω να σ αφηνω στην απογνωση ...ξερω οτι πληγωνεσαι...και εγω σαν καλος σαμαρειτης δεν θελω να σ πληγωσω 
να την λες την αποψη σ και αμα καποιος σ πει τιποτα ελα πες το μ, να του τα πω εγω....απο εδω και περα θα εισαι υπο την προστασια μ:cool:

----------


## Remedy

> Μα δεν ξέρεις πόσο όμορφη είναι ...και *οι άντρες κοιτάνε γενικά τις όμορφες δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάποια πεντάμορφη.*....


ακριβως αυτο.
ασε τον νικ. απλα δεν ξερει πως να της τραβηξει την προσοχη κι ειπε να παει κοντρα μηπως την εντυπωσιασει..

----------


## Remedy

> απανταω γτ δεν θελω να σ αφηνω στην απογνωση ...ξερω οτι πληγωνεσαι...και εγω σαν καλος σαμαρειτης δεν θελω να σ πληγωσω 
> να την λες την αποψη σ και αμα καποιος σ πει τιποτα ελα πες το μ, να του τα πω εγω....απο εδω και περα θα εισαι υπο την προστασια μ:cool:


χαχαχαχααχ χουχουχου χιχιχι
οσο και να σε πληγωνει, αχρειαστος εισαι. και οχι μονο σε μενα απ οτι βλεπω...

----------


## ironman

εμενα δεν με νοιαζει και δεν ασχολουμαι αν με κοιτανε εξαλλου οτι σε κοιταξε καποια δεν σημαινει οτι σε γουσταρει. παντως πολυ θα θελα να δω φωτο της ανξιους να δω αν ειναι οντως ετσι οπως τα λες για το γαμωτο η εχεις κανενα συνδρομο μινχαουζεν.. ανξιους φωτο στο πμ μου η ολα ειναι της φαντασιας σου χαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εμενα δεν με νοιαζει και δεν ασχολουμαι αν με κοιτανε εξαλλου οτι σε κοιταξε καποια δεν σημαινει οτι σε γουσταρει. παντως πολυ θα θελα να δω φωτο της ανξιους να δω αν ειναι οντως ετσι οπως τα λες για το γαμωτο η εχεις κανενα συνδρομο μινχαουζεν.. ανξιους φωτο στο πμ μου η ολα ειναι της φαντασιας σου χαχαχα


Συμφωνώ με ότι δεν σημαίνει πως ντε και καλά σε γουστάρει κάποια,αν σε κοιτάξει.
Αλλά με το πρώτο διαφωνώ.....

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## ironman

δεν ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι υποθετω μικρος οταν ημουν πολυ νεοτερος και εγω ειχα το χουι να θελω να αρεσω ολοι θελουν να αρεσουν μιλησαμε ομως για κοιταγμα.με κοιταγε που λες μια κοπελια μου αρεσε και χαμογελαγε εγω γεματος χαρα λεω με γουσταρει και μαθαινω εντελως τυχαια μετα απο δυο μερες οτι αυτη σχολιαζε οτι ημουν αχτενιστος σαν μπατανοβουρτσα και οτι ντυνομουν χαλια γιαυτο σου λεω ποτε δεν ξερεις καποιος γιατι σε κοιταζει

----------


## ironman

η ιωαννα πηλιχου στο Ε αυτη ειναι μωρο!!!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> με πληγωνει πολυ εχεις δικιο ,δεν θα κοιμηθω το βραδυ....χαχαχααα
> ...


το ξερω.
το δειχνεις με καθε τροπο.
υπο την προστασια σου να αναλαβεις ανθρωπους που σε κανουν παρεα..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> δεν ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι υποθετω μικρος οταν ημουν πολυ νεοτερος και εγω ειχα το χουι να θελω να αρεσω ολοι θελουν να αρεσουν μιλησαμε ομως για κοιταγμα.με κοιταγε που λες μια κοπελια μου αρεσε και χαμογελαγε εγω γεματος χαρα λεω με γουσταρει και μαθαινω εντελως τυχαια μετα απο δυο μερες οτι αυτη σχολιαζε οτι ημουν αχτενιστος σαν μπατανοβουρτσα και οτι ντυνομουν χαλια γιαυτο σου λεω ποτε δεν ξερεις καποιος γιατι σε κοιταζει


Γενικά οι γυναίκες πιστεύω έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντίληψη σε τέτοια θέματα, ποιος κοιτάζει και γιατί....

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## Remedy

> Γενικά οι γυναίκες πιστεύω έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντίληψη σε τέτοια θέματα, ποιος κοιτάζει και γιατί....


αφενος αυτο.
αφετερου οι ανδρες ειναι πολυ πιο εκδηλωτικοι και στο κοιταγμα και στο πειραγμα.
εχεις ακουσει ποτε να σφυριζουν σε ανδρα και να λενε βρωμολογα η εστω και κοπλιμεντα???
μονο στον ρουβα γινεται αυτο κι αυτο λογω διασημοτητας, οχι λογω ομορφιας.

----------


## nick190813

> αφενος αυτο.
> αφετερου οι ανδρες3 ειναι πολυ πιο εκδηλωτικοι και στο κοιταγμα και στο πειραγμα.
> εχεις ακουσει ποτε να σφυριζουν σε ανδρα και να λενε βρωμολογα η εστω και κοπλιμεντα???
> μονο στον ρουβα γινεται αυτο κι αυτο λογω διασημοτητας, οχι λογω ομορφιας.


μπα ρεμεντυ σ εχουν σφυριξει και εσενα?αυτο γτ δεν το πιστευω?χαχααχαχαχαχοαχαχ αχοχοαχοαχοαχαοχαοαχοαχο χοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοα

----------


## Remedy

> .το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση


τι κολλημα ειναι αυτο με την προστασια σου? καινουργιο?δεν σου δινει σημασια καμια και την ειδες προστατης?
εχω μποντι γκαρντ επαγγελματια, μην ανησυχεις.
χαχαχα χουχουχου χοχοχο χιχιχι

----------


## ironman

ποιο φιλαρεσκες ειναι γιαυτο και μερικες φορες φανταζονται πραγματα το βλεπω απο φιλες γυναικες που εχω βγινουμε σε ενα μαγαζι πχ που ειναι 75 αντρες και 3 γυναικεςςςς ωωωωωωωω με κοιταξε αυτο και εκεινος κοιταει για σταθειτε ρε κοριτσια ενα λεπτο αν ολο το μαγαζι ειναι 5 γυναικες που θα κοιταει ο αλλος εμενα?και εγω αν εμπαινα σε μαγαζι με 100 γυναικες και πεντε αντρες θα μου σκιζαν τα ρουχα η αξια σου φαινεται οταν υπαρχουν επιλογες οχι οταν δεν υπαρχουν εκει βλεπεις τι ψαρια πιανεις η συζητηση ειναι γενικη τωρα και δεν απευθεινεται στη φιλη ανξιους απλα να ελαφρυνουμε λιγο το κλιμα

----------


## nick190813

> τι κολλημα ειναι αυτο με την προστασια σου? καινουργιο?δεν σου δινει σημασια καμια και την ειδες προστατης?
> εχω μποντι γκαρντ επαγγελματια, μην ανησυχεις.
> χαχαχα χουχουχου χοχοχο χιχιχι


καλα εσυ ,ετσι οπως θα σαι ουτε μυγα δεν εχεις για προστασια χαχααχχαααχχχ
τι μποντι γκαρντ?χαχααχααχα

----------


## cdeleted29517

> αφενος αυτο.
> αφετερου οι ανδρες ειναι πολυ πιο εκδηλωτικοι και στο κοιταγμα και στο πειραγμα.
> εχεις ακουσει ποτε να σφυριζουν σε ανδρα και να λενε βρωμολογα η εστω και κοπλιμεντα???
> μονο στον ρουβα γινεται αυτο κι αυτο λογω διασημοτητας, οχι λογω ομορφιας.


Ε άλλο να σφυρίξει !!!! Για το κοίταγμα το απλό έλεγα, το ότι μπορεί να είναι πιο εκδηλωτικοί δεν ξέρω, γενικά ναι , ειδικά όχι...

----------


## Remedy

> Ε άλλο να σφυρίξει !!!! Για το κοίταγμα το απλό έλεγα, το ότι μπορεί να είναι πιο εκδηλωτικοί δεν ξέρω, γενικά ναι , ειδικά όχι...


ακομα και για κοιταγμα.
οι γυναικες κοιτανε πολυ πιο διακριτικα.
και οχι λογω φυσης, αλλα λογω ρολου...

----------


## nick190813

πολυ γρηγορος ο μοντερατορ ποτε προλαβε και μ εριξε παρατηρηση!!!

----------


## Remedy

> (κοιτιεται στον καθρεφτη)
> τι μποντι γκαρντ?χαχααχααχα


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## ironman

> αφενος αυτο.
> αφετερου οι ανδρες ειναι πολυ πιο εκδηλωτικοι και στο κοιταγμα και στο πειραγμα.
> εχεις ακουσει ποτε να σφυριζουν σε ανδρα και να λενε βρωμολογα η εστω και κοπλιμεντα???
> μονο στον ρουβα γινεται αυτο κι αυτο λογω διασημοτητας, οχι λογω ομορφιας.


ναι γιατι ο αντρας ειναι ο κυνηγος και εχει την τεστοστερονη αρα και μεγαλυτερη επιθετικοτητα ενα αυτο και ενα γιατι το σεξ για τον αντρα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολη υποθεση οσο για την γυναικα αν η γυναικα θελει να πηδηχτει θα πηδηχτει και το χειροτερο μπαζο να ειναι ο αντρας και ο ωραιος ειναι αν παει να πηδηξει απροκαληπτα και χωρις τροπο θα φαει πορτα ο καλυτερος να ειναι οι γυναικες οχι οτι θελουν το σεξ λιγοτερο αλλα λογοι ηθικης την εχουν συγκρατημενη τις περισσοτερες φορες οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν βεβαια και τρανταχτες εξαιρεσεις

----------


## nick190813

> ναι γιατι ο αντρας ειναι ο κυνηγος και εχει την τεστοστερονη αρα και μεγαλυτερη επιθετικοτητα ενα αυτο και ενα γιατι το σεξ για τον αντρα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολη υποθεση οσο για την γυναικα αν η γυναικα θελει να πηδηχτει θα πηδηχτει και το χειροτερο μπαζο να ειναι ο αντρας και ο ωραιος ειναι αν παει να πηδηξει απροκαληπτα και χωρις τροπο θα φαει πορτα ο καλυτερος να ειναι


symfvnv sto οτι οι γυναικες ακομα και μπαζα να ειναι υπαρχουν τοσοι σαβουρογαμηδες που τις π*****ε

----------


## cdeleted29517

Λοιπόν αυτό που είπα είναι ότι μια γυναίκα ίσως καταλάβει ένα διακριτικό ντροπαλό άντρα που την κοιτάζει πιο εύκολα από ότι θα καταλάβει ένας άντρας μια ντροπαλή...και λόγω φιλαρέσκειας....

----------


## Remedy

> ποιο φιλαρεσκες ειναι γιαυτο και μερικες φορες φανταζονται πραγματα το βλεπω απο φιλες γυναικες που εχω βγινουμε σε ενα μαγαζι πχ που ειναι 75 αντρες και 3 γυναικεςςςς ωωωωωωωω με κοιταξε αυτο και εκεινος κοιταει για σταθειτε ρε κοριτσια ενα λεπτο αν ολο το μαγαζι ειναι 5 γυναικες που θα κοιταει ο αλλος εμενα?και εγω αν εμπαινα σε μαγαζι με 100 γυναικες και πεντε αντρες θα μου σκιζαν τα ρουχα η αξια σου φαινεται οταν υπαρχουν επιλογες οχι οταν δεν υπαρχουν εκει βλεπεις τι ψαρια πιανεις η συζητηση ειναι γενικη τωρα και δεν απευθεινεται στη φιλη ανξιους απλα να ελαφρυνουμε λιγο το κλιμα


για τις επιλογες, συμφωνω, οπως και για την αξια αυτου που σε κυνηγαει.
το να σε κοιτανε 10 λιγουρια που δεν εχουν επιλογες δεν μετραει περισσοτερο απ το να σε θελει ενας ωραιος και αξιολογος ανδρας που ουτε θα κυνηγησει φανερα, και μπορει να εχει οποια θελησει.
απλα , ο τροπος που κυνηγανε οι ανδρες, εχει να κανει με τον κοινωνικο τους ρολο.
οχι με το ποσο ωραια ειναι η γυναικα.
το οτι ενοχλειται τοσο η ανξιους οφειλεται σε πολλα, οπως και παραδεχτηκε.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ακομα και για κοιταγμα.
> οι γυναικες κοιτανε πολυ πιο διακριτικα.
> και οχι λογω φυσης, αλλα λογω ρολου...


Συμφωνω........

----------


## ironman

καλα ντροπαλη γυναικα αν σε θελει θα κοιταζει τα πλακακια δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα

----------


## Remedy

> καλα ντροπαλη γυναικα αν σε θελει θα κοιταζει τα πλακακια δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα


ακριβως. και χωρις να ειναι ντροπαλη, πολλες φορες

----------


## cdeleted29517

> καλα ντροπαλη γυναικα αν σε θελει θα κοιταζει τα πλακακια δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα


Γιατί μωρέ η ντροπαλότητα διαφέρει από άντρα σε γυναίκα? Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί.......

----------


## ironman

> Γιατί μωρέ η ντροπαλότητα διαφέρει από άντρα σε γυναίκα? Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί.......


ενταξει δεν ξερω εγω ειμαι ντροπαλος σε γενικες γραμμες αν μου αρεσει καποια αλλα κοιταζω χαχαχαχαχ τωρα σιγουρα ντροπαλος με ντροπαλο μπορει να εχει χαωδη διαφορα

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## Natalia_sups

Φτάνει επιτέλους με το ξεκατινιασμα...μεγαλοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## PAPA

> δεν ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι υποθετω μικρος οταν ημουν πολυ νεοτερος και εγω ειχα το χουι να θελω να αρεσω ολοι θελουν να αρεσουν μιλησαμε ομως για κοιταγμα.με κοιταγε που λες μια κοπελια μου αρεσε και χαμογελαγε εγω γεματος χαρα λεω με γουσταρει και μαθαινω εντελως τυχαια μετα απο δυο μερες οτι αυτη σχολιαζε οτι ημουν αχτενιστος σαν μπατανοβουρτσα και οτι ντυνομουν χαλια γιαυτο σου λεω ποτε δεν ξερεις καποιος γιατι σε κοιταζει


Ironman χαχαχα!! Η μπατανόβουρτσα όλα τα λεφτα!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> ενταξει δεν ξερω εγω ειμαι ντροπαλος σε γενικες γραμμες *αν μου αρεσει καποια αλλα κοιταζω* χαχαχαχαχ τωρα σιγουρα ντροπαλος με ντροπαλο μπορει να εχει χαωδη διαφορα


αν κοιτας, θα το καταλαβει. δεν χρειαζεται να χτυπιεσαι;)

----------


## PAPA

> ποιο φιλαρεσκες ειναι γιαυτο και μερικες φορες φανταζονται πραγματα το βλεπω απο φιλες γυναικες που εχω βγινουμε σε ενα μαγαζι πχ που ειναι 75 αντρες και 3 γυναικεςςςς ωωωωωωωω με κοιταξε αυτο και εκεινος κοιταει για σταθειτε ρε κοριτσια ενα λεπτο αν ολο το μαγαζι ειναι 5 γυναικες που θα κοιταει ο αλλος εμενα?και εγω αν εμπαινα σε μαγαζι με 100 γυναικες και πεντε αντρες θα μου σκιζαν τα ρουχα η αξια σου φαινεται οταν υπαρχουν επιλογες οχι οταν δεν υπαρχουν εκει βλεπεις τι ψαρια πιανεις η συζητηση ειναι γενικη τωρα και δεν απευθεινεται στη φιλη ανξιους απλα να ελαφρυνουμε λιγο το κλιμα


Έχεις πιάσει το γυναικείο μυαλό!!! Αλλά κι εσύ οι άντρες είστε φιλάρεσκοι. Είχα κάποτε ένα συνάδελφο που έκρυβε χρόνια! Για φαντάσου!!! χαχαχα!!

----------


## Remedy

> Έχεις πιάσει το γυναικείο μυαλό!!! Αλλά κι εσύ οι άντρες είστε φιλάρεσκοι. Είχα κάποτε ένα συνάδελφο που έκρυβε χρόνια! Για φαντάσου!!! χαχαχα!!


καλα, αυτο τρωγεται.
το δραμα ειναι οταν βαφουν μαλλι .....

----------


## PAPA

Remedy και nick ειρήνη υμίν!!!

----------


## PAPA

> καλα, αυτο τρωγεται.
> το δραμα ειναι οταν βαφουν μαλλι .....


Αστο το μαλλί ειναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία!! Το βάφει συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο και το κακοβάφει. Θέλει καστανό αλλά του βγαίνει καστανοκόκκινο!!

----------


## Remedy

> *Remedy* και nick ειρήνη υμίν!!!


μπαρδον?
αργησες 3 σελιδες να μπεις παπα. μονος του χτυπιεται. ειδες πουθενα να απανταω?
εκτος αν σου αρεσει το πανηγυρι και μπηκες να το αναψεις.
σου παραδιδω την θεση της νηπιαγωγου να συνεχισεις την συζητηση αυτη με το νικακι, εγω δεν ενδιαφερομαι ...

----------


## Remedy

> Αστο το μαλλί ειναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία!! Το βάφει συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο και το κακοβάφει. Θέλει καστανό αλλά του βγαίνει καστανοκόκκινο!!


ολα τα καστανα, βγαινουν κομοδινί και τα μαυρα φαινονται πολυ αστεια με την σπασμενη επιδερμιδα και τους γκριζους κροταφους..
ασε, το μαλλι ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια στους σιτεμενους ανδρες. η εκδικηση των γυναικων που μας την λενε για την περιποιηση...

----------


## PAPA

> μπαρδον?
> αργησες 3 σελιδες να μπεις παπα. μονος του χτυπιεται. ειδες πουθενα να απανταω?
> εκτος αν σου αρεσει το πανηγυρι και μπηκες να το αναψεις.
> σου παραδιδω την θεση της νηπιαγωγου να συνεχισεις την συζητηση αυτη με το νικακι, εγω δεν ενδιαφερομαι ...


Δεν μ΄αρεσουν τα πανηγυρια , αν και εχουμε πολλά στη περιοχή μου (πολλές τοπικές εορτές) Η παρέμβαση μου ήταν καθαρά φιλική! Δεν έχω σκοπό να πάρω καμιά θέση και δεν έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση με μέλη εδώ
Δήμητρα

----------


## ironman

> αν κοιτας, θα το καταλαβει. δεν χρειαζεται να χτυπιεσαι;)


οχι φιλη δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως εχω δει ατομα απλα να ειναι στο οπτικο μας πεδιο ε πρεπει και εγω να κοιταξω τι να κανω να γυρισω απο την αλλη??χαχαχα και να νομιζουν διαφορα μερικες φορες τα βλεμματα παρεξηγουνται πολλες φορες ειναι και τι θες να δεις στο βλεμμα του αλλου




> Έχεις πιάσει το γυναικείο μυαλό!!! Αλλά κι εσύ οι άντρες είστε φιλάρεσκοι. Είχα κάποτε ένα συνάδελφο που έκρυβε χρόνια! Για φαντάσου!!! χαχαχα!!


σιγουρα ειμαστε αλλα εχεις δει αντρα γεναρη μηνα με θερμοκρασια υπο το μηδεν να βγαινει με ξωπλατο φορεμα και αβυσσαλεο ντεκολτε ενω τουρτουριζει απο το κρυο???χαχαχαχαχα καλα αυτο με τα χρονια οποιον ακουω να τον ρωτανε ποσο χρονων εισαι και να λεει ποσο με κανεις?λες και ειναι καμια γκομενιτσα με πιανουν διαολια ειμαι 40 πχ δεν ειναι ντροπη

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν μ΄αρεσουν τα πανηγυρια , αν και εχουμε πολλά στη περιοχή μου (πολλές τοπικές εορτές) Η παρέμβαση μου ήταν καθαρά φιλική! Δεν έχω σκοπό να πάρω καμιά θέση και δεν έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση με μέλη εδώ
> Δήμητρα


σε πιστευω γιατι για τετοιο τυπο σε εχω κοψει κι εγω.
αλλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση κανεις λαθος να αναμοχλευεις εναν καυγα που γινεται απο εναν.
ειδες 5-10 μηνυματα πανω σου οτι γινεται συζητηση επι του θεματος απο τοσα μελη, με ΕΝΑ μελος να βριζει χωρις να το εχουν βρισει και να εχει φαει και παρατηρηση και μπαινεις να πεταξεις μια ακυρη κουβεντα για μια συζητηση 4 σελιδες πριν.
καλες προθεσεις,μεν αλλα λαθος σταση.
ισχυει και για ναταλια
καμια παρεξηγηση.

φιλικα
ρεμ.

----------


## nick190813

ΓΤ εφαγα ποινες?επειδη προκαλει το μελος ρεμεντυ?
ειπα κατι κακο?σας ενοχλεισαι για τους μποντι μπιλντερς?
απαιτω απο τον ΑΕΟΝ να μ σβησει τις ποινες..Το απαιτω

----------


## Natalia_sups

Να πω ότι δεν φορτωσα λιγάκι τώρα γιατί με πήρε ή μπάλα χωρίς λόγο...; Και επειδή κανείς δεν είχε αναμοχλευσει τιποτα οπως και να έχει; Από μια καλοπροεραιτη κουβέντα γραψαμε με το μέλος παπα, εγώ μάλιστα αμέσως κάτω από το ποστ του νικ, δεν ήταν ατοπη εκείνη η στιγμη. Ε αστες να πέσουν κατω βρε ρεμεντι...ισα ίσα εσύ το αναμοχλευσες ξανά. Δύο φρασουλες ήταν δεν έδινες σημασία και πηγαινες παρακατω, καρδουλες και αγαπη μονο...Τεσπα όλα καλά και δεν παρεξηγω, καταννοω πως ήσουν φορτισμένη από πριν και τα παίρνεις όλα πολύ σοβαρα οπότε δεν ανακατεύομα ξανά. Γενικά εκτιμώ τις γνώμες σου πάντως να ξέρεις, καλό απόγευμα.

----------


## ironman

> ΓΤ εφαγα ποινες?επειδη προκαλει το μελος ρεμεντυ?
> ειπα κατι κακο?σας ενοχλεισαι για τους μποντι μπιλντερς?
> απαιτω απο τον ΑΕΟΝ να μ σβησει τις ποινες..Το απαιτω


κατσε καλα ρε μην φας κανενα μπαν που απαιτεις κιολας;)

----------


## PAPA

Παιδιά συγνώμη που αναμείχθηκα. Ας πάω να φτιάξω τα τηγανάκια μου να φάνε τα παιδάκια μου. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται του δίνω συνταγή!

----------


## Remedy

> Παιδιά συγνώμη που αναμείχθηκα. Ας πάω να φτιάξω τα τηγανάκια μου να φάνε τα παιδάκια μου. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται του δίνω συνταγή!


ενδιαφερομαι ιδιαιτερως, αν και οφτοπικ.

----------


## ironman

> Παιδιά συγνώμη που αναμείχθηκα. Ας πάω να φτιάξω τα τηγανάκια μου να φάνε τα παιδάκια μου. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται του δίνω συνταγή!


αχχααχαχαχ τα τηγανακια μου να φανε τα παιδακια μου τι καλη μαμα!!!μου θυμησες ενα παραμυθι που διαβαβαζα μικρος την σουσουραδα!!!

----------


## Aeon

> ΓΤ εφαγα ποινες?επειδη προκαλει το μελος ρεμεντυ?
> ειπα κατι κακο?σας ενοχλεισαι για τους μποντι μπιλντερς?
> απαιτω απο τον ΑΕΟΝ να μ σβησει τις ποινες..Το απαιτω


Θεώρησε τις ποινές... συμβολικές.
(Θα έπρεπε να είναι περισσότερες, έχω ήδη σβήσει δεκάδες μηνύματα σου).

ΥΓ. Για να σοβαρολογήσω, σε παρακαλώ θερμά, να μαζέψεις το σπαμάρισμα στα θέματα καθώς και τα ειρωνικά μηνύματα.

----------


## nick190813

> Θεώρησε τις ποινές... συμβολικές.
> (Θα έπρεπε να είναι περισσότερες, έχω ήδη σβήσει δεκάδες μηνύματα σου).
> 
> ΥΓ. Για να σοβαρολογήσω, σε παρακαλώ θερμά, να μαζέψεις το σπαμάρισμα στα θέματα καθώς και τα ειρωνικά μηνύματα.


δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζοντουσαν σβησιμο τα μηνυματα μου..και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ το εκανες...σε κανενα δεν παραβιασα τους ορους...οποτε μαλλον κανεις λαθος..φι αυτο απαιτω σβησιμο των πινων

και δεν ειρωνευομαι...μιλαω σοβαρα...

----------


## anxious4ever

Καλε τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;;λίγες ώρες έλειψα από το θέμα μου κ τι βλέπω??ποινές..μαλλιοτταβηγ ματα κλπ;; ηρεμειστε καλε...χαλαρή κουβέντα κανουμε..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Καλε τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;;λίγες ώρες έλειψα από το θέμα μου κ τι βλέπω??ποινές..μαλλιοτταβηγ ματα κλπ;; ηρεμειστε καλε...χαλαρή κουβέντα κανουμε..


Ελειψες από το θέμα σου?? κακώς :p

----------


## ioannis2

> ναι γιατι ο αντρας ειναι ο κυνηγος και εχει την τεστοστερονη αρα και μεγαλυτερη επιθετικοτητα ενα αυτο και ενα γιατι το σεξ για τον αντρα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολη υποθεση οσο για την γυναικα αν η γυναικα θελει να πηδηχτει θα πηδηχτει και το χειροτερο μπαζο να ειναι. ο αντρας και ο ωραιος ειναι αν παει να πηδηξει απροκαληπτα και χωρις τροπο θα φαει πορτα ο καλυτερος να ειναι .οι γυναικες οχι οτι θελουν το σεξ λιγοτερο αλλα λογοι ηθικης την εχουν συγκρατημενη τις περισσοτερες φορες οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν βεβαια και τρανταχτες εξαιρεσεις


Βάζε και καμιά τελεία να βγαίνει νόημα....
Συμφωνώ με τα όσα λες, όπως τα ξεχώρισα βάζοντας τελείες. Θα μπορούσε να νοιγε μεγαλύτερη συζητηση αλλα τ' αφηνω ως εδω.

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλε τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;;λίγες ώρες έλειψα από το θέμα μου κ τι βλέπω??ποινές..μαλλιοτταβηγ ματα κλπ;; ηρεμειστε καλε...χαλαρή κουβέντα κανουμε..


Γιατί δεν βάζεις υποψηφιότητα για βουλευτης?
(μιλάω μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού). Ξέρεις πόσοι αρσενικοί θα σε προωθήσουν και θα σε ψηφίσουν! Φτάνει να χεις λίγο μπλα μπλα (νοειται χωρις να λες χοντρες κοτσανες) δεδομένου ότι ελκύεις τα βλέμματα. Μόνο εδω, σε ενα φορουμ υποστήριξης, μονοπωλείς, απο τοτε που ανοιξες το θεμα, το ενδιαφερον.
Διότι, με εξαιρεση καποιες που έχουν την πολιτική στο αίμα τους, οι υπολοιπες βρισκονται σε βουλευτικα αξιωματα λόγω του γκομενικου τους προφιλ (γι αυτο και ειναι κουκλαρες οι περισότερες) που επισκιαζει θετικα όλα τα υπολοιπα απαιτουμενα για να ναι κανεις σε τετοιες θεσεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

μπα..δεν πολιτικοποιουμαι εγω..
ασε με..μια χαρα ειμαι ετσι κοινη θνητη.
τι μονοπωλω ρε παιδια το ενδιαφερον?εγω βλεπω κ τα αλλα νηματα κ κινουνται εξισου εξαιρετικα....

----------


## nick190813

χαχααχ κοινη θνητη ε?χααχ
αντε ρε ανξιους και πρωθυπουργο σ βλεπω :p

----------


## anxious4ever

που σαι ρε νικ??δεν σε μπαναρανε??κοιτα κακομοιρη μου να μην φας μπαν γιατι εχεις πλακα!!
τ ακους??:p
το νου σου ρεμαλι!

----------


## anxious4ever

παντως ειλικρινα καπως εχτες μου φανηκε περιεργο που ενοχληθηκαν τοσο για τα μνμτα σου..θεωρω οτι δεν ειπες δα κ τιποτα κακο..αποψεις εξεφρασες..κ αν δεν διαφωνισεις εδω μεσα τι θα κανεις?θα λες σε ολα ναι?
οκ εκτος κ αν προσβαλλεις καποιον ή τον βρισεις..πραγματικα δεν βρισκω τον λογο γιατι ενοχληθηκε η διευθυνση..
μια δαιφωνια ειχατε...μου φανηκε καπως περιεργο πραγματικα..
κ σιγα τωρα..τι ειρωνιες κλπ...ισα ισα εσυ τα λες εξω απο τα δοντια κ πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται παντα καποιος ειδικα σε τετοια φορουμς που αφορουν την ψυχολογια να τα λεει καποιος εξω απο τα δοντια..το χαιδεμα δεν κανει καλο.

----------


## nick190813

> που σαι ρε νικ??δεν σε μπαναρανε??κοιτα κακομοιρη μου να μην φας μπαν γιατι εχεις πλακα!!
> τ ακους??:p
> το νου σου ρεμαλι!


μου ριξανε ποσες παρατηρησεις ,αλλα δεν καταλαβα γτ..εγω δεν ειπα τιποτα κακο...τωρα ειμαι στο τσακ να φαω μπαν..
θα καταγγειλω την διαχειρηση τ φορουμ ..ειναι εναντιον μου :p
περα απο την πλακα μονο σ αυτα π γραφω εγω ειδανε κατι αξιο παρατηρησεις...τι να πεις..
εδω μ ριξαν ποινη επειδη ειπα οτι οι μποντι μπιλντερς ειναι σαν γουρουνια...φαντασου λες και ειπα κατι κακο..

----------


## anxious4ever

περιεργο..οντως..ολοι εκφερουμε αποψεις κ λεμε κ καποιοι βρισουν κιολας μαλιστα..
δεν ξερω κ γω γιατι εφαγες παρατηρησεις.
πιστευω κ γω οτι ειναι αδικο.
δνε εισαι καθολου ενοχλητικος..ισα ισα τα γραφεις κ ωραια κ εχεις κ χιουμορ..
αληθεια μια απορια..χωρις να θελω φυσικα να προσβαλλω καποιον..
πως ειναι εφικτο οι διαχειριστες να διαβαζουν οσα γραφουμε?δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλςο ογκος?
μου κανει εντυπωση κ αυτο...

----------


## anxious4ever

κ μενα δεν μου αρεσουν οι μποντι μπιλντερς ..τους θεωρω καπως..δεν ξερω πως να το πω..
κοιτα να δεις που στο τελος θα φαω κ γω μπαν.

----------


## nick190813

> περιεργο..οντως..ολοι εκφερουμε αποψεις κ λεμε κ καποιοι βρισουν κιολας μαλιστα..
> δεν ξερω κ γω γιατι εφαγες παρατηρησεις.
> πιστευω κ γω οτι ειναι αδικο.
> δνε εισαι καθολου ενοχλητικος..ισα ισα τα γραφεις κ ωραια κ εχεις κ χιουμορ..
> αληθεια μια απορια..χωρις να θελω φυσικα να προσβαλλω καποιον..
> πως ειναι εφικτο οι διαχειριστες να διαβαζουν οσα γραφουμε?δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλςο ογκος?
> μου κανει εντυπωση κ αυτο...


να σαι καλα για τα καλα σ λογια ρε ανξιους :p

μου λεγανε οτι ειναι ειρωνικος ο τροπος π γραφω...απο π το καταλαβανε αυτο αλλα τι να πεις..επειδη ειναι μοντερατορ του φορουμ μας το παιζουν νταηδες.....αμα ειναι να σταματησουμε να μιλαμε κιολας....
επισης δεν παραβιασα κανεναν κανονα π γραφει το φορουμ....


δεν τα διαβαζουν ολα μαλλον επειλεκτικα διαβαζουν...παντως εχει πολλους μοντ το σαιτ...

----------


## Remedy

> περιεργο..οντως..ολοι εκφερουμε αποψεις κ λεμε κ καποιοι βρισουν κιολας μαλιστα..
> δεν ξερω κ γω γιατι εφαγες παρατηρησεις.
> ..


μαλλον δεν προλαβες την "συζητηση" ανξιους.
δεν εφαγε παρατηρησεις για την αποψη του οτι το θεμα σου δεν εχει λογο υπαρξη και απλως υπερβαλεις για μερικα λιγουρια.
τις εφαγε γιατι στην συζητηση μαζι μου εβριζε.πολυ σωστα τις εφαγε κατα την γνωμη μου


οσο για τους μποντι μπιλντερς, μια επιλογη ειναι κι αυτη, οπως και το χομπι του οποιουδηποτε, αλλα κι εμενα δεν μαρεσουν καθολου.
προτιμω την φυσικη ομορφια, την φυσικη ρωμη και την ασκηση.
αλλο ασκηση αλλο φουσκωμα και ειδικα με αναβολικα. μακρια...

τι εγινε ο γαμπρος? ηρεμησε?

----------


## anxious4ever

α οκ...μα εινια δυνατον λεω κ γω..να καθονται να διαβαζουν ολα τα θεματα?
απαπα..πολυ μεγαλο πακετο αυτο..νταξ αραξε κ μιλα οσο θες ..εγω πιστευω κ θα ψηφισω την επαναφορα σου αν γινει..εχω δει πραγματικα πολυ χειροτερα σχολια κ ειναι αδικο φουλ

----------


## anxious4ever

> μαλλον δεν προλαβες την "συζητηση" ανξιους.
> δεν εφαγε παρατηρησεις για την αποψη του οτι το θεμα σου δεν εχει λογο υπαρξη και απλως υπερβαλεις για μερικα λιγουρια.
> τις εφαγε γιατι στην συζητηση μαζι μου εβριζε.πολυ σωστα τις εφαγε κατα την γνωμη μου
> 
> 
> οσο για τους μποντι μπιλντερς, μια επιλογη ειναι κι αυτη, οπως και το χομπι του οποιουδηποτε, αλλα κι εμενα δεν μαρεσουν καθολου.
> προτιμω την φυσικη ομορφια, την φυσικη ρωμη και την ασκηση.
> αλλο ασκηση αλλο φουσκωμα και ειδικα με αναβολικα. μακρια...
> 
> τι εγινε ο γαμπρος? ηρεμησε?


α το πουλακι μου! εβρισε ε??? ΡΕ ΝΙΚ!!! ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ?? γιατι εβρισες???ε?εσυ εισαι καλο παιδι! 
μην το παρεξηγεις ..εγω πιστευω οτι ο νικ ειναι ατομαρα..οκ απλα τα λεει χυμα..
αλλα αν σε προσβαλλε θα πρεπει να σου ζητησει συγγνωμη.
νικ! ζητα συγγνωμη τωρα!!:p

οσον αφορα τον γαμπρο..ναι ηρεμησε δεν ξαναστειλε ολα οκ...
πιθανον το πηρε το μνμ, το επιασε το νοημα που λενε..
κ αυτο ειναι καλο..χεχε..

----------


## anxious4ever

τι εννοουσε ο ΑΕΟΝ για τα μνμτα σπαμ?τι ειναι τα μνμτα σπαμ?

----------


## Remedy

> α το πουλακι μου! εβρισε ε??? ΡΕ ΝΙΚ!!! ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ?? γιατι εβρισες???ε?εσυ εισαι καλο παιδι! 
> μην το παρεξηγεις ..εγω πιστευω οτι ο νικ ειναι ατομαρα..οκ απλα τα λεει χυμα..
> αλλα αν σε προσβαλλε θα πρεπει να σου ζητησει συγγνωμη.
> νικ! ζητα συγγνωμη τωρα!!:p
> 
> οσον αφορα τον γαμπρο..ναι ηρεμησε δεν ξαναστειλε ολα οκ...
> πιθανον το πηρε το μνμ, το επιασε το νοημα που λενε..
> κ αυτο ειναι καλο..χεχε..


χαχαχαχαα
μια χαρα παιδι ειναι.
κι εγω θα ψηφισω να επανερθει οταν φαει το μπαν.
τι να παρεξηγησω καλε? εναν αορατο σε ενα ανωνυμο φορουμ? σιγα τα αυγα.
ορεξη τις ειχα τις συγνωμες απο εναν αγνωστο.οι παρατηρησεις ειναι υπεραρκετες για τετοια γελοια θεματα.

μπραβο ανξιους, γερα με αυτοπεποιθηση.
αυτα πρεπει να τα σκοτωνεις μικρα πριν σ ανεβουν στο κεφαλι (γαμπροι κλπ γκολουμ)

----------


## nick190813

........................

----------


## anxious4ever

> χαχαχαχαα
> μια χαρα παιδι ειναι.
> κι εγω θα ψηφισω να επανερθει οταν φαει το μπαν.
> τι να παρεξηγησω καλε? εναν αορατο σε ενα ανωνυμο φορουμ? σιγα τα αυγα.
> ορεξη τις ειχα τις συγνωμες απο εναν αγνωστο.οι παρατηρησεις ειναι υπεραρκετες για τετοια γελοια θεματα.
> 
> μπραβο ανξιους, γερα με αυτοπεποιθηση.
> αυτα πρεπει να τα σκοτωνεις μικρα πριν σ ανεβουν στο κεφαλι (γαμπροι κλπ γκολουμ)


αχ πες τα ρε ρεμεντυ! γιατι αν δεν τα σκοτωσεις μικρα σου ανεβαινουν στο κεφαλι..οπως το πες..εχω παθει φοβια με τους γαμπρους οπως βλεπεις.....απαπα!

----------


## Remedy

> μα ανξιους ειναι δυνατον να βρισω ποτε μια δεσποινις /κυρια* o θεος να την κανει?*χαχααχ ,θα το εκανα ποτε?





> :p ακομα και την ρεμεντυ που ειναι πολυ εριστικη? *ψευδεται ασυστολως*......ρεμεντυ θα σ παρακαλουσα να μην* σπερνεις ζιζανια* με το ονομα μου..
> ρεμεντυ τουλαχιστον εφαγες και εσυ παρατηρησεις η μονο εγω?
> 
> επισης ανξιους δεν ειπα ποτε οτι το θεμα σου δεν εχει λογο υπαρχξεις οπως υποστηριζει η ρεμεντυ απλα εξεφρασα την αποψη μου ,οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο ισα ισα ,που σ δινει και αυτοπεποιθηση ολο αυτο....
> αλλα ρεμεντυ για μια ακομα φορα δειχνεις ποσο *αναξιοπιστη* εισαι




μονο εσυ νικ. εγω δεν εβριζα κανεναν. 
ακομα και τωρα συνεχιζεις χαρακτηρισμους.
δεν μου δινεις αλλη επιλογη απο το να σε αναφερω.
καλη συνεχεια. δεν θα παιξω το παιχνιδι σου. θα το μεταφερω στην διαχειριση να επιληφθει.

----------


## anxious4ever

> μα ανξιους ειναι δυνατον να βρισω ποτε μια δεσποινις /κυρια o θεος να την κανει?χαχααχ ,θα το εκανα ποτε?:p ακομα και την ρεμεντυ που ειναι πολυ εριστικη? ψευδεται ασυστολως......ρεμεντυ θα σ παρακαλουσα να μην σπερνεις ζιζανια με το ονομα μου..
> ρεμεντυ τουλαχιστον εφαγες και εσυ παρατηρησεις η μονο εγω?
> 
> επισης ανξιους δεν ειπα ποτε οτι το θεμα σου δεν εχει λογο υπαρχξεις οπως υποστηριζει η ρεμεντυ απλα εξεφρασα την αποψη μου ,οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο ισα ισα ,που σ δινει και αυτοπεποιθηση ολο αυτο....
> αλλα ρεμεντυ για μια ακομα φορα δειχνεις ποσο αναξιοπιστη εισαι


ρε τι κολλημα εχεις φαει με την ρεμεντυ! αστην ησυχη! ειναι ισορροπημενο ατομο, οχι κανα κουδουνι!
κ οι δυο ειστε τελειοι, ξεκολλατε!
νικ φιρι φιρι το πας να σε μπαναρουν...μη της τη λες κ συ ..τα θελει ο κ**ς σου! αντε!

----------


## anxious4ever

οριστε νικ...το ξεσκισες το θεμα με ρεμεντυ κ να τωρα η κοπελα εχει κ ενα δικιο..ολο της τη λες..οχι ρεμεντυ μη το κανεις..δωσε τοπο στην οργηηηηη

----------


## nick190813

ανξιους μπορεις να κανεις επεξεργασια μηνυματος και να βαλεις τελειες σ αυτα π εγραψα? γτ βλεπω να τρωω μπαν....

----------


## anxious4ever

μη φυγετε θα φαρμακωθωωωωωω! (Χελμη, ταινια "κοκκινα φαναρια")

----------


## nick190813

...........................

----------


## anxious4ever

το κανες νικ μονος σου ..οκ..

----------


## nick190813

> το κανες νικ μονος σου ..οκ..


ναι το εκανα αλλα με προλαβε η ρεμεντυ και το εκανε κουοτ....δεν μπορω ρε ειναι πολυ εριστικη...αστην....

----------


## anxious4ever

ε τωρα τι να πω!! γινεσαι παιδι πολυ παιδι..ξεκολλα ρε! μη λες χαρακτηρισμους! απλα ξεκολλα!
ελατε να πουμε τιποτ αλλο..που βαριεμαι κ γω στη δουλεια κ θα τις κοχω τις φλεβες μου..
ελεος! νικ! μη συνεχιζεις να βριζεις! ξεκολλα τωρα! μιλα για το πως ειναι η μερα σου πως νιωθεις κλπ κλπ.

----------


## nick190813

χαχα η μερα μ ειναι καλη...σηκωθηκα στις 4 το βραδυ λογω κακου υπνου και πηγα γυμναστηριο....εσυ ανξιους πως εισαι?

----------


## anxious4ever

βαλε τελεις κ στο πιο πανω που βριζεις! βαλε!

----------


## Remedy

μην ανησυχεις ανξιους, δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολα τα μπαν εδω ;)

----------


## nick190813

Παντως ΑΕΟΝ θα πρεπει να επιληφθεις του θεματος..και να καταλαβεις τι γινεται με την ρεμεντυ..το ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ εριστικη...και το εχει κανει στο παρελθον με πολλα μελη ολο αυτο....δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα..απειρα μελη εχουν μπαναριστει εξαιτιας της

----------


## Remedy

> αχ πες τα ρε ρεμεντυ! γιατι αν δεν τα σκοτωσεις μικρα σου ανεβαινουν στο κεφαλι..οπως το πες..εχω παθει φοβια με τους γαμπρους οπως βλεπεις.....απαπα!


ενταξει, θα σου περασει οταν παρεις τον ελεγχο.,
και με 'ελεγχο' εννοω να καταλαβαινεις που οφειλονται και που οδηγουν οι συμπεριφορες τους πριν προχωρησουν πολυ (ξαναθυμιζω μεταμεσονυχτια μηνυματα και χαχαχα)
φοβασαι πολυ γιατι δεν ξερεις αν θα μπορεσεις να το ελεγξεις εγκαιρως.
οταν δεις οτι μια τετοια συμπεριφορα κοβεται πολυ ευκολα, δεν θα αγχωνεσαι. στο χερι σου ειναι. χωρις το πρασινο φως κανεις δεν μπορει να σε προσβαλει.

----------


## anxious4ever

απο τις 4!!!!? κ δεν νυσταζεις??απαπα!
εγω κοιμηθηκα σαν βοδι κ ξυπνησα παλι σαν βοδι..
κ νυσταζω ακομα..κ εχω προβες .εχω λαιβ..το σκ..χαμος λεμε!
σκεφτομαι το βραδι να παρω ενα τεταρτο ρεμερον να κοιμηθω πολυ βαρια για ξεκουραση,.παιρνω που κ που οταν θελω να ξεκουραστω πληρως..γιατι αυτο που κανω απαιτει τρελλη σωματικη ασκηση..
οποτε..καμια φορα με πιανει υπερενταση κ δεν μπροω να κοιμηθω νωρις κ αν συμβει αυτο με παει πολυ κουραση ολη η μερα..οποτε παιρνω 1 τεταρτο ρεμερον κ μια χαρα!

----------


## anxious4ever

νικ ελα νταξει κοφτο τωρα ρε παιδι μου!μια χαρα ειναι η ρεμεντυ! κ συ επισης μια χαρα! απλα διαφωνισατε ρε παιδια!κ η ειρωνια μες στο παιχνιδι ειναι..θα συμβει..
ηρεμια αγαπη μονο!!
αλλωστε οι συζητησεις εχουν ενδιαφερον μονο οταν υπαρχει διαφωνια κ μερικες φορες ναι ολοι γινομαστε εριστικοι..τωρα δεν χρειαζεται κανενας να το αναμοχλευει αυτο.

----------


## Remedy

ρε συ ανξιους, ασχετο αλλα μιας και λεμε τοσα ασχετα, το θυμηθηκα.
να σε ρωτησω μιας και ειχες ανοιξει κατι θεματα με χαπια και κιλα.
τι ειδους φαρμακα προσθετουν κιλα ΠΟΛΛΑ?
ειδα μια παλια γνωστη που πρεπει να εχει παρει τουλαχιστον 20 κιλα σε 1-2 χρονια.τρομαξα να την γνωρισω σε μια φωτο που μου εστιελε κοινη γνωστη. μπουτια, περιφερεια, τεραστια. ενω ηταν παντα κανονικη. οχι λεπτη, αλλα κανονικη, σιγουρα.
ξερω οτι ειχε καποια προσωπικα προβληματα τα τελευταια χρονια.
αντικαταθλιπτικα να ειναι η ολα τα φαρμακα παχαινουν ετσι?

----------


## nick190813

> απο τις 4!!!!? κ δεν νυσταζεις??απαπα!
> εγω κοιμηθηκα σαν βοδι κ ξυπνησα παλι σαν βοδι..
> κ νυσταζω ακομα..κ εχω προβες .εχω λαιβ..το σκ..χαμος λεμε!
> σκεφτομαι το βραδι να παρω ενα τεταρτο ρεμερον να κοιμηθω πολυ βαρια για ξεκουραση,.παιρνω που κ που οταν θελω να ξεκουραστω πληρως..γιατι αυτο που κανω απαιτει τρελλη σωματικη ασκηση..
> οποτε..καμια φορα με πιανει υπερενταση κ δεν μπροω να κοιμηθω νωρις κ αν συμβει αυτο με παει πολυ κουραση ολη η μερα..οποτε παιρνω 1 τεταρτο ρεμερον κ μια χαρα!


γενικα εγω ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι οτι ωρες ναναι....
τι κανεις αν επιτρεπεται ανξιους?χορευεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

παχαινουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα οχι ολα..προσεξε..
το ρεμερον πχ που επαιρνα εγω για 1 μιση μηνα μου βαλε 7 κιλα κ μου το σταματησε αμεσα!
παχαινουν τα αντικταθλιπτικα ολα εκτος απο τα SSRI..Βασικα κ αυτα παχαινουν πχ εχω ακουσει φιλους που παχυναν με εφεξορ και ζολοφτ..κ αυτα ειναι SSRI.
ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ που δνε παχαινει ειναι το ladose και το Wellbutrin.αυτα απο αντικαταθλιπτικα.
επισης παχαινουν τα αντιψυχωσικα..αλλα απ οτι ξερω σε μεγαλες δοσεις.
εγω με το που ειδα οτι πηρα κιλα κ το ειπα στον γιατρο μου τα εκοψε μαχαιρι κ μου ειπε μονο σε περιοδο στρες να παιρνω περιστασιακα ρεμερον...γιατι φερνει ηρεμια σαν ηρεμιστικο κ δνε ειναι τυπικο ηρεμιστικο..δρααντισταμινι κα κ δνε κανει εξαρτηση..πολυ καλο φαρμακο αλλα παχαινει πολυ ρε γμτ.

----------


## anxious4ever

> γενικα εγω ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι οτι ωρες ναναι....
> τι κανεις αν επιτρεπεται ανξιους?χορευεις?


χορευω, ταυτοχρονα παιζω οργανο σε μπαντα..γενικα ειναι πολυ ζορικο.

----------


## Remedy

ισως παιρνει αυτο τοτε. τι να πω. τεραστια διαφορα. τρομαξα.

----------


## ironman

φιλε να σου πω κατι τωρα εγω βλεπω οτι εχεις σουρει τα μυρια οσα και χθες στο θεμα του αλλου του παιδιου που λεει πηγα ψυχολογο εβγαλες μια γλωσσα να οταν σου ειπε μην γραφεις ο μονος εριστικος και ειρωνας εισαι εσυ ασε που το παιζεις και ομορφαντρας σε ολα τα ποστ σου και οτι αφου καποιος ειναι ωραιος θα ψαχνει για ωραια ξεκαβαλα απο το καλαμι σου

----------


## nick190813

> χορευω, ταυτοχρονα παιζω οργανο σε μπαντα..γενικα ειναι πολυ ζορικο.


δυσκολο θα ειναι....και σιγουρα θα θελει ενεργεια...
τι μπαντα ροκ?αν θες βεβαια απαντας

----------


## Remedy

> φιλε να σου πω κατι τωρα εγω βλεπω οτι εχεις σουρει τα μυρια οσα και χθες στο θεμα του αλλου του παιδιου που λεει πηγα ψυχολογο εβγαλες μια γλωσσα να οταν σου ειπε μην γραφεις ο μονος εριστικος και ειρωνας εισαι εσυ ασε που το παιζεις και ομορφαντρας σε ολα τα ποστ σου και οτι αφου καποιος ειναι ωραιος θα ψαχνει για ωραια ξεκαβαλα απο το καλαμι σου


πες τα να μη τα λεω.
μερικοι ψαχνουν για χαζους εδω μεσα και δεν τους βρισκουν.

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για αναφορά σε ιδιωτική επικοινωνία (όρος χρήσης περί προσωπικών δεδομένων).

----------


## anxious4ever

ΟΧΙ ροκ..αλλα δνε θελω να πω για ευνοητους λογους..χεχε..
ironman..αν γινεται βαλε τελιτσες γιατι δεν μπορω να βγαλω νοημα πολλες φορες σε οσα γραφεις..συγγνωμη για την επισημανση..απλα για να σε διαβαζω πιο ευκολα.

----------


## anxious4ever

νικ??? τι ακουω?εβρισες σε αλλο θρεντ????ααααα! δεν θα τα παμε καλα!
προσπαθησε να εισαι ευγενικος..

----------


## nick190813

> ΟΧΙ ροκ..αλλα δνε θελω να πω για ευνοητους λογους..χεχε..
> ironman..αν γινεται βαλε τελιτσες γιατι δεν μπορω να βγαλω νοημα πολλες φορες σε οσα γραφεις..συγγνωμη για την επισημανση..απλα για να σε διαβαζω πιο ευκολα.


ναι καταλαβα...ενταξει καλα κανεις παντως...αν και εμενα δεν μ αρεσει η μουσικη και οι μπαντες κ.λ.π..το θεωρω βαρετο να παιζω σ μια μπαντα

----------


## Aeon

> να σαι καλα για τα καλα σ λογια ρε ανξιους :p
> 
> επειδη ειναι μοντερατορ του φορουμ μας το παιζουν νταηδες.....αμα ειναι να σταματησουμε να μιλαμε κιολας....
> επισης δεν παραβιασα κανεναν κανονα π γραφει το φορουμ....


Με αυτά που διαβάζω nick, στοιχηματίζω ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ τους όρους χρήσης.

----------


## anxious4ever

> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης...


ΚΑΙ παρασκηνιο....χαχαα! γελαω....

----------


## nick190813

> Με αυτά που διαβάζω nick, στοιχηματίζω ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ τους όρους χρήσης.


τι γινεται ρε παιδια πολεμος εναντιον μ?σαν τα σκυλια στο φαι μαζευτηκατε....:p

και ομως AEON περα απο την πλακα ,τους εχω διαβασει...πες μ τη παραβιασα χτες...το εχω απορια...γτ μ εσβησες πολλα μηνυματα/...

----------


## ironman

> ρε συ ανξιους, ασχετο αλλα μιας και λεμε τοσα ασχετα, το θυμηθηκα.
> να σε ρωτησω μιας και ειχες ανοιξει κατι θεματα με χαπια και κιλα.
> τι ειδους φαρμακα προσθετουν κιλα ΠΟΛΛΑ?
> ειδα μια παλια γνωστη που πρεπει να εχει παρει τουλαχιστον 20 κιλα σε 1-2 χρονια.τρομαξα να την γνωρισω σε μια φωτο που μου εστιελε κοινη γνωστη. μπουτια, περιφερεια, τεραστια. ενω ηταν παντα κανονικη. οχι λεπτη, αλλα κανονικη, σιγουρα.
> ξερω οτι ειχε καποια προσωπικα προβληματα τα τελευταια χρονια.
> αντικαταθλιπτικα να ειναι η ολα τα φαρμακα παχαινουν ετσι?


κορτιζονουχα αν εχει οψη που ειναι γεματη οιδηματα θεωρησε την χρηση δεδομενη φαινονται τα κιλα της κορτιζονης εισαι μπαλονιασμενος

----------


## Remedy

> κορτιζονουχα αν εχει οψη που ειναι γεματη οιδηματα θεωρησε την χρηση δεδομενη φαινονται τα κιλα της κορτιζονης εισαι μπαλονιασμενος


ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειχε, δεν ξερω αν κολλαει η κορτιζονη.
δλδ αναποδιες στην ζωη της.
μπαλονιασμενη οψη, ναι, ισχυει. πρησμενο προσωπο και μπρατσα, αλλα ποδια και περιφερεια τεραστια βρε παιδι, αλλος ανθρωπος. βεβαια εχει και μια ηλικια. ισως μπηκε στην κλιμακτηριο δεν ξερω, αλλα τοσα κιλα σε 2 χρονια, εντυπωση μου εκανε. την ειδε κι ο δικος μου και μου κοψε το απογευματικο παγωτο μην γινω ετσι (εγω την πληρωσα παλι)...

----------


## ironman

> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


μαλιστα και ρουφιανος + τοις αλλοις..οτι ειπα εγω σε πμ για την ανξιους δεν αφορα το ανοιχτο φορουμ εγω μιλαω για γεγονοτα που συνεβησαν εντος φορουμ αλλο φορουμ αλλο τι λεει καθενας στο πμ και δεν απειλει την ευρυθμη λειτουργια του φορουμ και επισης οτι ειπα στο πμ σε εσενα τα εξεθεσα μετα και εδω ασε που συμφωνουσες σε αυτα που ελεγα το βαζω στην παντα δεν θα κατσω να ξεκατινιαστω με ενα 8 χρονο με μυαλο πενταχρονου οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα τελια τα αλλα ειναι συμπερασματα δικα σου και δεν με απασχολουν

----------


## anxious4ever

> ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειχε, δεν ξερω αν κολλαει η κορτιζονη.
> δλδ αναποδιες στην ζωη της.
> μπαλονιασμενη οψη, ναι, ισχυει. πρησμενο προσωπο και μπρατσα, αλλα ποδια και περιφερεια τεραστια βρε παιδι, αλλος ανθρωπος. βεβαια εχει και μια ηλικια. ισως μπηκε στην κλιμακτηριο δεν ξερω, αλλα τοσα κιλα σε 2 χρονια, εντυπωση μου εκανε. την ειδε κι ο δικος μου και *μου κοψε το απογευματικο παγωτο μην γινω ετσι (εγω την πληρωσα παλι)...*



χχααχ@!!! ελιωσα στο γελιο!!!! ρε φυλα τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα!!

----------


## Remedy

> μαλιστα και ρουφιανος + τοις αλλοις..οτι ειπα εγω σε πμ για την ανξιους δεν αφορα το ανοιχτο φορουμ εγω μιλαω για γεγονοτα που συνεβησαν εντος φορουμ αλλο φορουμ αλλο τι λεει καθενας στο πμ και δεν απειλει την ευρυθμη λειτουργια του φορουμ και επισης οτι ειπα στο πμ σε εσενα τα εξεθεσα μετα και εδω ασε που συμφωνουσες σε αυτα που ελεγα το βαζω στην παντα δεν θα κατσω να ξεκατινιαστω με ενα 8 χρονο με μυαλο πενταχρονου οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα τελια τα αλλα ειναι συμπερασματα δικα σου και δεν με απασχολουν


αστον να χτυπιεται μονος του αιρονμαν, μην ασχολεισαι., τραβα μια αναφορα για προσωπικα δεδομενα και προσβολες κι αστον να παρακαλαει τον αεον να του εξηγησει τι παραβιασεις κανει και τον αδικουν,...

----------


## anxious4ever

> μαλιστα και ρουφιανος + τοις αλλοις..οτι ειπα εγω σε πμ για την ανξιους δεν αφορα το ανοιχτο φορουμ εγω μιλαω για γεγονοτα που συνεβησαν εντος φορουμ αλλο φορουμ αλλο τι λεει καθενας στο πμ και δεν απειλει την ευρυθμη λειτουργια του φορουμ και επισης οτι ειπα στο πμ σε εσενα τα εξεθεσα μετα και εδω ασε που συμφωνουσες σε αυτα που ελεγα το βαζω στην παντα δεν θα κατσω να ξεκατινιαστω με ενα 8 χρονο με μυαλο πενταχρονου οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα τελια τα αλλα ειναι συμπερασματα δικα σου και δεν με απασχολουν


σορρυ κιολας κ οι δυο δεν εισαστε καλα..............
καθεστε κ ξεκατινιαζεστε κ οι δυο στην προκειμενη..σορρυ κιολας...

----------


## ironman

> ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειχε, δεν ξερω αν κολλαει η κορτιζονη.
> δλδ αναποδιες στην ζωη της.
> μπαλονιασμενη οψη, ναι, ισχυει. πρησμενο προσωπο και μπρατσα, αλλα ποδια και περιφερεια τεραστια βρε παιδι, αλλος ανθρωπος. βεβαια εχει και μια ηλικια. ισως μπηκε στην κλιμακτηριο δεν ξερω, αλλα τοσα κιλα σε 2 χρονια, εντυπωση μου εκανε. την ειδε κι ο δικος μου και μου κοψε το απογευματικο παγωτο μην γινω ετσι (εγω την πληρωσα παλι)...


θα σας πω και κατι που ισως δεν ξερετε μετα την εμηνοπαυση οι γυναικες δεν παραγουν πλεον θηλικες ορμονες και αυξανονται τα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης τους στο αιμα αρχιζουν λοιπον να εναποθετουν λιπος εκει που εναποθετουν και οι αντρες αποκτουν αντρικο παχος σεσυνδυασμο τωρα με τα οποια φαρμακα δεν θελει και πολυ η γυναικα να εγινε ετσι

----------


## nick190813

χαχαααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχααχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχχααχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχχαχα

πωπω φοβερα πραγματα ,βρηκες τον ανθρωπο σ τωρα ρεμεντυ και σ εδωσε δικιο ε?χαχαχαχαααχαχχαχαχα

πωπω δεν μιλας σοβαρα?εχω πεθανει ρεεεεεεεεεεεε χαχαχααχαχχαχααχαχχαχαχαα χα

----------


## Remedy

> [/B]
> χχααχ@!!! ελιωσα στο γελιο!!!! ρε φυλα τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα!!


ασε ρε συ τρεμει το φυλλοκαρδι μου.
μου αρεσει το φαγητο και πρεπει παντα να προσεχω για να μην βαζω. την ειδα και τρομαξα σου λεω.
κομμενα τα πιτογυραααα!!!!!!!

----------


## ironman

> σορρυ κιολας κ οι δυο δεν εισαστε καλα..............
> καθεστε κ ξεκατινιαζεστε κ οι δυο στην προκειμενη..σορρυ κιολας...


δεν ξερω αν προσπαθεις να ριξεις λαδι στη φωτια για περαιτερω συζητηση νομιζω γραφω τελια

----------


## Remedy

> θα σας πω και κατι που ισως δεν ξερετε μετα την εμηνοπαυση οι γυναικες δεν παραγουν πλεον θηλικες ορμονες και αυξανονται τα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης τους στο αιμα αρχιζουν λοιπον να εναποθετουν λιπος εκει που εναποθετουν και οι αντρες αποκτουν αντρικο παχος σεσυνδυασμο τωρα με τα οποια φαρμακα δεν θελει και πολυ η γυναικα να εγινε ετσι


ναι ρε συ, αλλα σε 1-2 χρονια? δλδ σε 5 πως γινεσαι? 150 κιλα? δεν ξερω και τον ψυχιατρο της. υποθεση ειναι τα ψυχοφαρμακα γιατι ποτε δεν ηταν χοντρη.
θ αρχισω γυμναστηριο και βαριεμαι μεσα στις ζεστες. σκιαχτηκα.

----------


## anxious4ever

ποσα κιλα εισαι ρεμεντυ τωρα κ με τι υψος?
καλο ειναι γενικα παντα να προσεχουμε(βρηκες κ συ τωρα να μιλησεις με την ανορεκτικη εδω περα..εμενα!που τρωω τα μπισκοτα μισα)..
αληθεια καθε μερα τρωω ενα μπισκοτο μισο..εχω φαει κολλημα αν το φαω ολοκληρο θα παρω πολελς θερμιδες κ γενικα..προσεχω παααρα πολυ..σε σημειο εκνευριστικο..

----------


## anxious4ever

> δεν ξερω αν προσπαθεις να ριξεις λαδι στη φωτια για περαιτερω συζητηση νομιζω γραφω τελια


οχι ρε παιδι μου δεν θελω να ριξω λαδι στη δωτια..απλα το λεω γιατι μη γινεστε τωρα μικροι...τι ειπε ο ενας κ τι ειπε ο αλλος..ξεχαστε το..ενα φορουμ ειναι ελεος..
δεν εχουμε προσωπικα εδω μεσα..μη τα παιρνετε κ ολοι τοις μετρητοις..
αφηστε κ τιποτα να πεσει κατω..παρατηρω οτι προσβαλλεστε πολυ ευκολα ολοι κ κανετε λες κ ειστε φιλοι πραγματικοι..εννοω λες κ τα λετε λαιβ..ελεος οκ..
χαλαρωστε λιγακι..θα ακουσεις πολλα σε ενα δημοσιο φορουμ..δεν πρεπει ολα να τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις..
με ειδες εμενα να σε ρωταω ironman τι ειπες στον νικ για μενα???οχι...πολυ απλα δεν με ενδιαφεει..δεν ειμαι εδω για να φαγωνομαι κ να κανω ιντριγκες..χαλαρα παιδια..χαλαρα.

----------


## ironman

το γυμναστηριο παντα καλο κανει οχι κακο ειτε για να εχουμε ελεγχο του βαρους μας ειτε για να το ελαττωσουμε χαχαχαχ καλ ανξιους ελπιζω μην εχεις την ιδια λογικη και στα σουβλακια παιρνεις 6 και τρως τα μισα!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## ironman

> οχι ρε παιδι μου δεν θελω να ριξω λαδι στη δωτια..απλα το λεω γιατι μη γινεστε τωρα μικροι...τι ειπε ο ενας κ τι ειπε ο αλλος..ξεχαστε το..ενα φορουμ ειναι ελεος..
> δεν εχουμε προσωπικα εδω μεσα..μη τα παιρνετε κ ολοι τοις μετρητοις..
> αφηστε κ τιποτα να πεσει κατω..παρατηρω οτι προσβαλλεστε πολυ ευκολα ολοι κ κανετε λες κ ειστε φιλοι πραγματικοι..εννοω λες κ τα λετε λαιβ..ελεος οκ..
> χαλαρωστε λιγακι..θα ακουσεις πολλα σε ενα δημοσιο φορουμ..δεν πρεπει ολα να τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις..
> με ειδες εμενα να σε ρωταω ironman τι ειπες στον νικ για μενα???οχι...πολυ απλα δεν με ενδιαφεει..δεν ειμαι εδω για να φαγωνομαι κ να κανω ιντριγκες..χαλαρα παιδια..χαλαρα.


τεσπα δικιο ο καυγας ελειξε στο μισο μπισκοτο χαχαχα

----------


## anxious4ever

> το γυμναστηριο παντα καλο κανει οχι κακο ειτε για να εχουμε ελεγχο του βαρους μας ειτε για να το ελαττωσουμε χαχαχαχ καλ ανξιους ελπιζω μην εχεις την ιδια λογικη και στα σουβλακια παιρνεις 6 και τρως τα μισα!!χαχαχαχα


χαχα καλοο! οχι οχι..δεν τρωω σουβλακια ειμαι χορτοφαγος...

----------


## Remedy

> ποσα κιλα εισαι ρεμεντυ τωρα κ με τι υψος?
> καλο ειναι γενικα παντα να προσεχουμε(βρηκες κ συ τωρα να μιλησεις με την ανορεκτικη εδω περα..εμενα!που τρωω τα μπισκοτα μισα)..
> αληθεια καθε μερα τρωω ενα μπισκοτο μισο..εχω φαει κολλημα αν το φαω ολοκληρο θα παρω πολελς θερμιδες κ γενικα..προσεχω παααρα πολυ..σε σημειο εκνευριστικο..


κανονικη ειμαι ανξιους. οταν εχασα αρκετα περιττα κιλα που με βαραιναν, μπηκα στο στενο παντελονι που ηθελα και σταματησα να ζυγιζομαι γιατι ειχα αρχισει να κολλαω με την ζυγαρια. απο τοτε, μολις τιναχτει το κουμπι:p, κοβω την πολλη μασα, με κοπο παντα γιατι τρελαινομαι να μαγειρευω κι ο δικος μου το ιδιο.
εχω ταση, πρεπει παντα να προσεχω δυστυχως. κι απο υψος νορμαλ 1.70

----------


## anxious4ever

ε οκ τοτε..απλα πρεπει να εισαι προσεκτικη για να μην παρεις..προτιμησε να τρως πολλες φορες μεσα στην μερα αλλα φαγητα χωρις λιπαρα.ετσι δεν θα παχυνεις ποτε..οπως επισης παντα φαγητο μαγειρεμενο με λιγο λαδι κ οχι πολυ λαδι..παχαινει το πολυ λαδι κ καλυτερα να ειναι ωμο το λαδι σου.
σαλατες κλπ..ξερεις εσυ..

----------


## nick190813

> τι γινεται ρε παιδια πολεμος εναντιον μ?σαν τα σκυλια στο φαι μαζευτηκατε....:p
> 
> και ομως AEON περα απο την πλακα ,τους εχω διαβασει...πες μ τη παραβιασα χτες...το εχω απορια...γτ μ εσβησες πολλα μηνυματα/...


AEON θα περιμενω πολυ να μ πεις?..........απλα θελω να μαθω με αυτα π εγραφα πως παραβιασα τους κανονες ..εκτος αμα δεν ξερεις και εσυ αν τους παραβιασα και απλα αρχισες να μοιραζεις ποινες...

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε παιδια θα μου εξηγησει καποιος τι σημαινει σπαμ???εννοω σπαμαρει τα μνμτα?κατι τετοιο?πειτε μου γιατι ειμαι ασχετη...ή να ψαχνv τωρα google..?

----------


## ironman

> χαχα καλοο! οχι οχι..δεν τρωω σουβλακια ειμαι χορτοφαγος...


τα χορτα ειναι για να συνοδευουν τις μπριζολες ασε που μην νομιζεις οτι ειναι και υγειηνο εχεις καταβολησει μυικη μαζα ενα σορο με την χορτοφαγικη

----------


## anxious4ever

καλε τρωω φουλ φυτικες πρωτεινες..κ εχω μυικη μαζα μια χαρα! εγω ζωακια δεν τρωω! καλυτερα να πεθανω!

----------


## nick190813

> ρε παιδια θα μου εξηγησει καποιος τι σημαινει σπαμ???εννοω σπαμαρει τα μνμτα?κατι τετοιο?πειτε μου γιατι ειμαι ασχετη...ή να ψαχνv τωρα google..?


spam ειναι οταν γραφεις ακυρα μηνυματα με το θεμα...και συνεχομενα..κατι τετοιο τελοσπαντων

----------


## ironman

> καλε τρωω φουλ φυτικες πρωτεινες..κ εχω μυικη μαζα μια χαρα! εγω ζωακια δεν τρωω! καλυτερα να πεθανω!


αν ετρωγες κρεας και γαλατοκομκα θα ησουν πολυ καλυτερα μυικα εκτος και αν δεν εισαι αποκλειστικα χορτοφαγος και επιτρεπεις αυγα γαλακτοκομικα σπαμαρισμα ειναι αυτο που κανουμε τωρα λεμε οτι μας ερθει εκτος απο το κυριως θεμα του τοπικ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κανονικη ειμαι ανξιους. οταν εχασα αρκετα περιττα κιλα που με βαραιναν, μπηκα στο στενο παντελονι που ηθελα και σταματησα να ζυγιζομαι γιατι ειχα αρχισει να κολλαω με την ζυγαρια. απο τοτε, μολις τιναχτει το κουμπι:p, κοβω την πολλη μασα, με κοπο παντα γιατι τρελαινομαι να μαγειρευω κι ο δικος μου το ιδιο.
> εχω ταση, πρεπει παντα να προσεχω δυστυχως. κι απο υψος νορμαλ 1.70


Έχεις πολύ καλο ύψος για γυναίκα.
Εγώ όμως για άντρας τι να πω,που είμαι τάπα.:(

----------


## anxious4ever

> αν ετρωγες κρεας και γαλατοκομκα θα ησουν πολυ καλυτερα μυικα εκτος και αν δεν εισαι αποκλειστικα χορτοφαγος και επιτρεπεις αυγα γαλακτοκομικα σπαμαρισμα ειναι αυτο που κανουμε τωρα λεμε οτι μας ερθει εκτος απο το κυριως θεμα του τοπικ


Δεν πειραζει..αλλωστε δικο μου δεν ειναι το θεμα? εγω δεν ειπα πριν οτι εθωλ να γραψουμε τα νεα μας?
οκ...μιλαμε κ γι αυτο το θεμα κ για αλλα..δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει..
τρω αυγα κ τυρακια..δεν ειμαι vegan..δεν τρωω απλα κρεας..εχω ενα αυτοανοσο που δεν μου επιτρεπει ο γιατρος να κοψω τελειως τυρια κ αυγα.
λογω του οτι αυτο το αυτοανοσο που εχω τρωει την μυικη μου μαζα..οταν του ειπα οτι εκοψα το κρεας δνε χαρηκε κ πολυ.

----------


## nick190813

> Έχεις πολύ καλο ύψος για γυναίκα.
> Εγώ όμως για άντρας τι να πω,που είμαι τάπα.:(


kala re γουαι ποσο υψος εχεις?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> kala re γουαι ποσο υψος εχεις?


Το έχω ξαναγράψει.

----------


## nick190813

> Το έχω ξαναγράψει.


ε που να το θυμαμαι

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν πειραζει..αλλωστε δικο μου δεν ειναι το θεμα? εγω δεν ειπα πριν οτι εθωλ να γραψουμε τα νεα μας?
> οκ...μιλαμε κ γι αυτο το θεμα κ για αλλα..δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει..
> τρω αυγα κ τυρακια..δεν ειμαι vegan..δεν τρωω απλα κρεας..εχω ενα αυτοανοσο που δεν μου επιτρεπει ο γιατρος να κοψω τελειως τυρια κ αυγα.
> λογω του οτι αυτο το αυτοανοσο που εχω τρωει την μυικη μου μαζα..οταν του ειπα οτι εκοψα το κρεας δνε χαρηκε κ πολυ.


lol τι ενοεις τρωει την μυικη μαζα?....εχεις μυικη μαζα τωρα ,η ειναι ελαχιστη?

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω γιατι την διατηρω με οσες φυτικες πρωτεινες μπορω κ αυγα κ μανιταρι..κ λιναρι
οποτε εχω..κ την γυμναζω κιολας.

----------


## anxious4ever

καταρχην παιρνω φαρμακα για το αυτοανοσο κ εχει ρυθμιστει κ δεν μου τρωει τους μυες.
αν το αφησω χωρις φαρμακα θα κανω υποτροπη κ θα το παθω.τρωω κ πολυ οσπριο..

----------


## nick190813

πρωτη φορα ακουω για τετοιο αυτοανοσο...πραγματικα δεν το εχω ξανακουσει ..αλλα αφου περνεις αγωγη παλι καλα..
ε λογο αυτου δεν θα επρεπε να τρως και λιγο κρεατακι..?εχεις χρονια να φας κρεας? εμενα αμα μου στερησουν το κρεαςκαι τα πιτογυρα θα πεθανω :p

----------


## anxious4ever

αχαχαχ οχι το κρεας να ξερεις δεν προσφερει κ τοσα οσα νομιζουμε..
αν κατσεις κ την ψαξεις κ διαβασεις..τα καταλαβεις..αλλα εινια πραγματικα τεραστια συζητηση..

----------


## Remedy

> Έχεις πολύ καλο ύψος για γυναίκα.
> Εγώ όμως για άντρας τι να πω,που είμαι τάπα.:(


δεν εισαι ταπα. εχεις φυσιολογικο υψος.

----------


## nick190813

> αχαχαχ οχι το κρεας να ξερεις δεν προσφερει κ τοσα οσα νομιζουμε..
> αν κατσεις κ την ψαξεις κ διαβασεις..τα καταλαβεις..αλλα εινια πραγματικα τεραστια συζητηση..


κοιτα εμενα μ αρεσει πολυ το κρεας...το ξερω οτι δεν προσφερει πολλα περα απο μερικα πραγματα π ειναι αναγκαια ομως...
αλλα δεν μπορω χωρις το κρεας....να φανταστεις τρωω 4 φορες την εβδομαδα η 3 καπου εκει...
εσυ τ συχεναισε?

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν πειραζει..αλλωστε δικο μου δεν ειναι το θεμα? εγω δεν ειπα πριν οτι εθωλ να γραψουμε τα νεα μας?
> οκ...μιλαμε κ γι αυτο το θεμα κ για αλλα..δεν νομιζω οτι πειραζει..
> τρω αυγα κ τυρακια..δεν ειμαι vegan..δεν τρωω απλα κρεας..εχω ενα αυτοανοσο που δεν μου επιτρεπει ο γιατρος να κοψω τελειως τυρια κ αυγα.
> λογω του οτι αυτο το αυτοανοσο που εχω τρωει την μυικη μου μαζα..οταν του ειπα οτι εκοψα το κρεας δνε χαρηκε κ πολυ.


καλα κανεις και τρως αυγα, ειναι σουπερ τροφη, φοβερη πρωτεινη, και ΠΟΛΥ χιορταστικα χωρις να παχαινουν.
αφου δεν θες να φας κρεας, οτι πει ο γιατρος. εγω εχω καταληξει οτι το κοκκινο κρεας σε περιορισμενη ποσοτητα, πληρως δεν το αντικαθιστα τιποτε, αλλα οπως λες ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση.
συνεργασια με τον γιατρο για το αυτοανοσο, και οτι μπορεις καλυτερο.

----------


## Remedy

> αχαχαχ οχι το κρεας να ξερεις δεν προσφερει κ τοσα οσα νομιζουμε..
> αν κατσεις κ την ψαξεις κ διαβασεις..τα καταλαβεις..αλλα εινια πραγματικα τεραστια συζητηση..


την εχω ψαξει πολυ ανξιους. οι χορτοφαγοι δειχνουν ενα σωρο στοιχεια και οι γιατροι επισης.
εγω εχω καταληξει οτι χρειαζεται.
και μια ερωτηση περι ζωοφιλιας , γιατι απ οτι καταλαβα λογω ζωοφιλιας δεν τρως. δερματινα δεν φορας ποτε? παπουτσια, τσαντες, μπουφαν ειναι ολα παντα συνθετικα?

----------


## arntaben

> την εχω ψαξει πολυ ανξιους. οι χορτοφαγοι δειχνουν ενα σωρο στοιχεια και οι γιατροι επισης.
> εγω εχω καταληξει οτι χρειαζεται.
> και μια ερωτηση περι ζωοφιλιας , γιατι απ οτι καταλαβα λογω ζωοφιλιας δεν τρως. δερματινα δεν φορας ποτε? παπουτσια, τσαντες, μπουφαν ειναι ολα παντα συνθετικα?


Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι πι ανθρωποι δεν πρεπει να σταματησουν να τρωνε κρεας λογω ζωοφιλιας ....και παλια τρωγαμε κρεας στα χωρια χωρις να τυρανανε τα ζωα και τα αγαπουσαν κιολας συν οτι και το γαλα το τυρι τα αυγα ολα εχουν γινει μια κερδοφορα εταιρια με καθε κοστος ακομα και τανσκυλια που δεν παραγουν κατι τα σκωτονουν για την γουνα τους 
Τους ανθρωπους πρεπει να περιορισουμε γτ εκεινη θα συνεχισουν να σφαζουν ακομα και αν δεν τρωμε εμεις κρεας 
Τωρα για τα ρουχα ενοητε συνθετικα παντα εγω προσωπικα 
Το μονο που εχω ειναι μια προβεια για τον σκυλακο μου που ειναι απο προβατο του πασχα 
Και τελος εχει διαφορα το να σφαζουμε ανεξελεκτα απο το να σφαζουμε για να τρωμε σκεφτητε μονο ποσο φαγητο πεταμε τωρα και ποσο πεταγαν παλια ( ναι μιλω και πριν τα ψυγεια )

----------


## anxious4ever

> την εχω ψαξει πολυ ανξιους. οι χορτοφαγοι δειχνουν ενα σωρο στοιχεια και οι γιατροι επισης.
> εγω εχω καταληξει οτι χρειαζεται.
> και μια ερωτηση περι ζωοφιλιας , γιατι απ οτι καταλαβα λογω ζωοφιλιας δεν τρως. δερματινα δεν φορας ποτε? παπουτσια, τσαντες, μπουφαν ειναι ολα παντα συνθετικα?


ακριβως! προσπαθω να μην ενισχυω την βιομηχανια της εκτροφης ζωων κ την βιομηχανια ενδυσης κ υποδησης απο ζωακια.
οποτε αναγκαστικα φοραω πλαστικα πα******κια κ τα παω κ για ανακυκλωση..κ γενικα κοιταω παντα να ειμαι προσεκτικη με το περιβαλλον κλπ..πχ παω σε μια θαλασσα θα παω μαζι μου σακουλες σκουπιδιων κ ριχνω κ ενα καθαρισμα σε ολη τη παραλια πανω κατω..
κανω ελευθερο κ γενικα ειμαι ανθρωπος που προσπαθω να σεβομαι την φυση.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι πι ανθρωποι δεν πρεπει να σταματησουν να τρωνε κρεας λογω ζωοφιλιας ....και παλια τρωγαμε κρεας στα χωρια χωρις να τυρανανε τα ζωα και τα αγαπουσαν κιολας συν οτι και το γαλα το τυρι τα αυγα ολα εχουν γινει μια κερδοφορα εταιρια με καθε κοστος ακομα και τανσκυλια που δεν παραγουν κατι τα σκωτονουν για την γουνα τους 
> Τους ανθρωπους πρεπει να περιορισουμε γτ εκεινη θα συνεχισουν να σφαζουν ακομα και αν δεν τρωμε εμεις κρεας 
> Τωρα για τα ρουχα ενοητε συνθετικα παντα εγω προσωπικα 
> Το μονο που εχω ειναι μια προβεια για τον σκυλακο μου που ειναι απο προβατο του πασχα 
> Και τελος εχει διαφορα το να σφαζουμε ανεξελεκτα απο το να σφαζουμε για να τρωμε σκεφτητε μονο ποσο φαγητο πεταμε τωρα και ποσο πεταγαν παλια ( ναι μιλω και πριν τα ψυγεια )


παιδια δεν τρωμε κρεας για να μην ενισχυουμε το απανθρωπο εργο των εκτροφεων που φερονται βαναυσα στα ζωακια...ειμαι πολυ active στο θεμα..
εχω μπλοκαριστει στο facebook απο φιλους λογω βιντεο που ανεβαζω διοτι δεν θελουν να δουν την αληθεια..κ θελω να ενταχθω καποια στιγμη(ονειρο ζωης) σε καποια ομαδα που ασχολειται ακτιβιστικα κ ενεργα κατα της κακοποιησης των ζωων..
ηδη υπαρχει μια ομαδα που βγαινει στους δρομους κ προβαλλει βιντεο κακοποιησης ζωων για εκτροφη...
κ το σκεφτομαι .εχω ερθει σε επαφη μαζι τους κ θελω σιγα σιγα να ενταχθω κ γω στο προγραμμα τους.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν αντεχω να σκεφτομαι οτι αυτο το πραγμα που ειναι στο πιατο μου, καποτε πονεσε τοσο πολυ κ φοβηθηκε τοσο για τη ζωη του για να ευχαριστηθω εγω..
επιπλεον να ξερετε οτι το κρεας ..εχει μεσα απειρες τοξινες φοβου κ φαρμακων απο ζωοτροφες..
το γαλα εχει πυον..κ τα ζωα με ενεσεις γινονται τετραπλασια για να σφαχτουν σε 15 μερες.
κ γενικα ειναι τεραστια συζητηση..
ο ανθρωπος αποδεδειγμενα δεν εχει κατασκευαστει να τρωει κρεας..λογω εντερου..αλλα μη σας ζαλιζω τωρα..καλο ειναι να δειτε διαφορα ντοκυμαντερ σχετικα με ερευνες που εχουν γινει για το θεμα ανθρωπος κ κρεας..
επισης οταν κοβεις το κρεας μετα απο καποιο διαστημα , ο εγκεφαλος το εκλαμβανει σαν ψοφιμι..σαν πτωμα..οποτε νιωθεις απεχθεια αργοτερα..σου μυριζει εντονα το αιμα..κ ας ειναι μαγειρεμενο..
νιωθεις σαν κανιβαλος κ δεν μπορεις να το αγγιξεις.
η αποχη το δημιουργει αυτο.εγω πχ αν φαω κρεας τωρα που το εχω ξεσινηθισει παιζει να κανω διαρροιες..εμετους κλπ..

----------


## nick190813

εγω παλι τρελενομαι για κρεας.....και ιδιαιτερα για το αρνι..

----------


## anxious4ever

παιζει κ το θεμα καταθλιψης - κρεας...παιζει πολυ σημαντικο..
απο ερευνες που εχουν γινει κ απο προσωπικη εμπειρια..οσοι κοβουν το κρεας μετα απο κανα 2 μηνο που ο οργανισμος εχει αποβαλλει τις τοξινες του, νιωθεις μια ευεξια κ νιωθεις πιο χαρουμενος...το ενιωσα παιδια..κ το διαβασα κατοπιν.
οσοι φιλοι μου εκοψαν μου το ειπαν οτι νιωθεις χαρουμενος χωρις να ξερεις τον λογο..
μηπως λοιπον οσα τρωμε τελικα οδηγουν την κοινωνια σε εναν δρομο μονοδρομο..αυτον την καταθλιψης?

----------


## anxious4ever

> εγω παλι τρελενομαι για κρεας.....και ιδιαιτερα για το αρνι..


εχεις δει αρνακι πως παιζει κ χαιρεται??ελα μωρε το καιμενο..γιατι να το φαας?

----------


## nick190813

> εχεις δει αρνακι πως παιζει κ χαιρεται??ελα μωρε το καιμενο..γιατι να το φαας?


κοιτα εχω δει...παλια π[ πηγαινα στο χωριο μ και ο παππους μ ειχε....
αλλα ρε ανξιους αν δε το φαω εγω θα το φαει καπoιος αλλος κριμα δεν ειναι?:p

----------


## cdeleted29517

Aνξιους σε άλλο θέμα άσχετο ρωτούσα αυτό............

Να ρωτήσω τα εξής?
Πόσο καιρό δεν τρως κρέας ? Δεν σ΄αρέσει ας πούμε? Θες να έχεις την συνείδησή σου καθαρή? Αηδιάζεις? Αναφέρεσαι μόνο στην κακοποίηση ή γενικά? Αν μεγάλωναν ας πούμε με καλές συνθήκες κλπ θα τα έτρωγες?
Δεν ξέρω κανένα χορτοφάγο.....

Απάντα άμα δεν βαριέσαι.....

----------


## Remedy

εγω παλι οταν ειχα κοψει το κρεας και μαλιστα μονο το κοκκινο, οχι τα παντα, ο αιματοκριτης μου ειχε πεσει στα ταρταρα και σερνομουν παρολο που προσεχα πολυ την διατροφη μου. αποταν το ξαναρχισα ειναι τζετ και πεταω κι απο διαθεση κι απο υγεια.
τα περι ευεξιας ειναι πολυ θολα επιχειρηματα βρε ανξιους.
και μονο που κανεις κατι που σε ευχαριστει μπορει να νοιωθεις ευεξια, αυτο δεν ειναι επιστημονικη αποδειξη,.
αν ηταν ετσι κανεις βεγκαν δεν ιθα επαιρνε ψυχοθαρμακα για καταθλιψη. θα το ρυθμιζαν ολοι με σαλατες,

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω κοψει 2 χρονια τωρα κ ο αιματικριτης κ ο σιδηρος μου ειναι κανονικος.δεν εχω προβληματα..ουτε ζαλαδες..ουτε εξτρα κουραση απο αυητ που ειχα πριν κοψω.
δεν εχω καταλαβει διαφορα να σου πω την αληθεια..

οσον αφορα την cube κ το ερωτημα της θα σου πω τι νιωθω..
νιωθω λυπη..πονο που αυτο που τρωω πονεσε...αρχικα αυτο οκ?
κ μετα ταον το δω στο πιατο μου νιωθω οτι ειναι ενα ψοφιμι τελικα..κ λυπαμαι για ολο αυτο..
ακομα κ να δεν το κακοποιουσαν, παλι δεν θα το ετρωγα γιατι νιωθω εγωιστρια που αφαιρεθηκε μια ζωη για να τραφω εγω...εφοσον μπορω να ζησω με φασολι τοτε...μια χαρα..
επιπλεον το φακορυζο κ το μπροκολο ειναι ιδεις πηγες πρωτεινων κ σιδηρου.
φακες παντα με ρυζι γαι τον χορτοφαγο..ποτε μονες..γιατι το ρυζι βοηθαει στην απορροφηση σιδηρου.
ρεβυθι+ πατατα, φασολι + ρυζι..
μπροκολο για σιδηρο, κακαο για σιδηρο, λιαναρι στις σαλατες για βιταμινη b (που εχει το κρεας).
γαλα αμυγδαλου για ασβεστιο εξτρα. φρουτα λαχανικα κ ενα σωτρο φαγητα που εχει η ελληνικη κουζινα.
δημητριακα , ξηροι καρποι κ πολυ μανιταρι! το οποιο ειναι το κρεας του χορτοφαγου..
παστιτσιο με μανιταρι...πχ..

----------


## nick190813

> Aνξιους σε άλλο θέμα άσχετο ρωτούσα αυτό............
> 
> Να ρωτήσω τα εξής?
> Πόσο καιρό δεν τρως κρέας ? Δεν σ΄αρέσει ας πούμε? Θες να έχεις την συνείδησή σου καθαρή? Αηδιάζεις? Αναφέρεσαι μόνο στην κακοποίηση ή γενικά? Αν μεγάλωναν ας πούμε με καλές συνθήκες κλπ θα τα έτρωγες?
> Δεν ξέρω κανένα χορτοφάγο.....
> 
> Απάντα άμα δεν βαριέσαι.....


γτ κιουμπ θες να γινεις χορτοφαγος?

----------


## Remedy

το επιχειρημα περι κρεοφαγιας, για μενα εινια πολυ απλο.
αν δεν επρεπε να τρωμε καθολου κρεας, δεν θα το μεταβολιζαμε . απλο.
το καθε ζωο, τρωει αυτο που μπορει να μεταβολισει.
επιπλεον υπαρχουν απειρες πειστικες μελετες οτι εχει αναντικαταστατες θρεπτικες ουσιες.

απο κει και περα οι συνθηκες εκτροφης μπορει να φιαξουν, αν προμοταρουμε και γνωριζουμε βιομηχανιες που τηρουν καλες συνθηκες εκτροφης και συμπεριφορας.

ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ οποιον αποφασισει να κοψει το κρεας για φιλοζωικους λογους, οπως και οποιον δεν θελει να το κοψει.
αυτοι που δεν σεβομαι ειναι οι υποκριτες που χρησιμοποιουν δερμα, δλδ προιοντα που μπορεις να παρεις μονο απο νεκρο ζωο, η καλλυντικα που κανουν πειραματα σε ζωα και κανουν τους χορτοφαγους.

επισης δεν γουσταρω την υστερια των χορτοφαγων που γινονται επιθετικοι με τους μη.
φαε οτι θες, αλλα μη μας σπας τα @@ αν δεν στο επιτρεψουμε*(οχι εσυ, αυτοι που ειναι επιθετικοι)* 
αλλο η ενημερωση και το προμοταρισμα των πιστευω σου κι αλλο η επιθεση που κανουν μερικοι.
αυτα :)

----------


## anxious4ever

> το επιχειρημα περι κρεοφαγιας, για μενα εινια πολυ απλο.
> αν δεν επρεπε να τρωμε καθολου κρεας, δεν θα το μεταβολιζαμε . απλο.
> το καθε ζωο, τρωει αυτο που μπορει να μεταβολισει.
> επιπλεον υπαρχουν απειρες πειστικες μελετες οτι εχει αναντικαταστατες θρεπτικες ουσιες.
> 
> απο κει και περα οι συνθηκες εκτροφης μπορει να φιαξουν, αν προμοταρουμε και γνωριζουμε βιομηχανιες που τηρουν καλες συνθηκες εκτροφης και συμπεριφορας.
> 
> ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ οποιον αποφασισει να κοψει το κρεας για φιλοζωικους λογους, οπως και οποιον δεν θελει να το κοψει.
> αυτοι που δεν σεβομαι ειναι οι υποκριτες που χρησιμοποιουν δερμα, δλδ προιοντα που μπορεις να παρεις μονο απο νεκρο ζωο, η καλλυντικα που κανουν πειραματα σε ζωα και κανουν τους χορτοφαγους.
> ...


η αληθεια ειναι οτι γινομαι λιγο επιθετικη προβαλλοντας βιντεο κ εικονες..οχι λεκτικα..πολλες φορες καθομαι σε τραπεζια που τρωνε κρεας κ δεν λεω τιποτα απολυτως!
δεν του τη σπαω του αλλου οταν παει να φαει κρεας ή να αγορασει κρεας..ποτε ποτε..δεν το κανω αυτο..το θεωρω απαραδεκτο..
αυτο ηθελα να σου πω ρεμεντυ πριν..οτι πρεπει να δεις ντοκυμαντερ..αν θελεις σχετικα με το εντερο μας κ το κρεας..δεν το μεταβολιζουμε..τουλαχιστον ετσι φαινεται απο απεισητμονικες αποψεις μεσα σε αυτο το ντοκυμαντερ..δεν ισχυει δλδ αυτο που νομιζουμε..
θα επρπεπε να ειχαμε μικροτερο εντερο..αλλα τωρα τι να σου πω..ο θεος κ η ψυχη του.
αν δεις το ντικυμαντερ ειναι αρκετα πειστικο.οταν το ειδα εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα κ δεν θυμαμαι κ τον τιτλο.αν βαλεις ομως νετ σχετικα με εντερο κ χοσρτοφαγια παιζιε να σου το βγαλει..
κανει συγκρισεις ζωων που τρωνε κρεας με τα δοντια τους κ τα δικα μας δοντια..μιλαει γαι το εντερο μας ακριβως πως γινεται η πεψη συγκριτικα με σαρκοφαγα ζωα κ επαθα σου λεω σοκ!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

εμενα μου τη δινει κ ο κρεοφαγος που γινεται επιθετικος μαζι μου..το ξερεις οτι δεν με αφηνουν σε ησυχια χωρις να μιλαω??η ερχονται επιδιεκτικα με το μπουτι στο στομα ενος κοτοπουλου κ γελανε?
κ γελαω κ γω..τι να κανω..
μιλαω τωρα για τα αδερφια μου κλπ..οχι για ασχετους..ασε η μανα μου! οταν της ειπα μανα κοβω κρεας κοντεψε να παρει υπογλωσσιο..κ μου λεει "εχεις μπλεξει παιδι μου σε καμια αιρεση?"
κ εβαλα τα γελια!
παντως εχω πολλους χορτοφαγους φιλους κ στην μπαντα μου κ γειτονες κ γενικα πολυς κοσμος εχει ξεκινησει να κοβει κρεας..επισης απο τα βιντεο που ανεβασα 2 κοπελες μου εστειλαν "σε ευχαριστουμε που μας βοηθησες να κοβουμε το κρεας.,χαρη στα βιντεο σου το καταφεραμε αυτο"
κ εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα..κ ειναι κ αλλοι οι οποιοι με βριζουν επειδη τα ανεβαζω..
ομως εγω κανω αυτο που γουσταρω κ οποιος θελει ας με μπλοκαρει..χεστηκα..
καποια στιγμη ενας φιλος μου την ειπε αγρια οτι ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να τρωει μονο κρεας..
κ του εστειλα αποσπασμα απο το ντοκυμαντερ αυτο στο youtube , κ ρε συ μετα δεν ειχε τι να πει..δεν ξερω...πιθανον επειδη ειναι τοσο πειστικο κ μιλαει με αποδειξεις ...πιθανον δεν ειχε κατι να πει..ή βαρεθηκε να ασχολειται....χοχοχοχοχχο

----------


## Remedy

εχω δει πολλα επιστημονικα ντοκυμ, ανξιους κι απο τις δυο πλευρες.
κυκλοφορουν πολλοι αστικοι μυθοι κι ανακριβειες κι αν δεν εισαι η ιδια μοριακη βιολογος, δεν μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις ευκολα την μπαρουφα απο το επιστιμονικο επιχειρημα.συνηθως πιστευεις οτι σε βολευει...
ουτε κι εγω ειμαι βιολογος η ιατρος και γι αυτο εμπειστευομαι επιστημονες που μου "γεμιζουν το ματι? ως αξιολογοι και γιατρους και διατροφολογους.
εχω καταληξει οτι στις ΣΩΣΤΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ το κρεας κανει αναντικαταστατο καλο και οχι κακο.
η καταχρηση φυσικα και μπορει ακομα και να σκοτωσει, αλλα ακομα και το αλευρι σκοτωνει σε καταχρηση και οποιαδηποτε τροφη.
ακομα και το νερο σκοτωνει αν πιεις πανω απο 3 λιτρα την ημερα.

καλα κανεις κι ενημερωνεις δικαιωμα σου και αγωνα να κανεις και την αποψη σου να πεις.
καλα κανεις επισης που δεν ζαλιζεις οσους τρωνε η οσους δεν σου δινουν το ελευθερο.
αλλα αυτα τα βιντεο, σορι αλλα δεν ειναι ενημερωση ειναι σκετα θριλερ για να κανεις εμετο.
εγω τα θεωρω τρομερη επιθετικοτητα και λαικισμο να τα χρησιμοποιει κανεις σαν επιχειρημα,. ειμαστε νοημονα οντα, οποιος εχει ερευνες και επιχειρηματα ας τα πει.
τετοια βια ειναι απεχθης απ οπου κι αν προερχεται και κατι δειχνει σαν οπλο..
προσωπικα εχω μπλοκαρει οποιον μου εστελνε τετοια βιντεο στο φμ.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> γτ κιουμπ θες να γινεις χορτοφαγος?


Όχι..........

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εμενα μου τη δινει κ ο κρεοφαγος που γινεται επιθετικος μαζι μου..το ξερεις οτι δεν με αφηνουν σε ησυχια χωρις να μιλαω??η ερχονται επιδιεκτικα με το μπουτι στο στομα ενος κοτοπουλου κ γελανε?
> κ γελαω κ γω..τι να κανω..
> μιλαω τωρα για τα αδερφια μου κλπ..οχι για ασχετους..ασε η μανα μου! οταν της ειπα μανα κοβω κρεας κοντεψε να παρει υπογλωσσιο..κ μου λεει "εχεις μπλεξει παιδι μου σε καμια αιρεση?"
> κ εβαλα τα γελια!
> παντως εχω πολλους χορτοφαγους φιλους κ στην μπαντα μου κ γειτονες κ γενικα πολυς κοσμος εχει ξεκινησει να κοβει κρεας..επισης απο τα βιντεο που ανεβασα 2 κοπελες μου εστειλαν "σε ευχαριστουμε που μας βοηθησες να κοβουμε το κρεας.,χαρη στα βιντεο σου το καταφεραμε αυτο"
> κ εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα..κ ειναι κ αλλοι οι οποιοι με βριζουν επειδη τα ανεβαζω..
> ομως εγω κανω αυτο που γουσταρω κ οποιος θελει ας με μπλοκαρει..χεστηκα..
> καποια στιγμη ενας φιλος μου την ειπε αγρια οτι ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να τρωει μονο κρεας..
> κ του εστειλα αποσπασμα απο το ντοκυμαντερ αυτο στο youtube , κ ρε συ μετα δεν ειχε τι να πει..δεν ξερω...πιθανον επειδη ειναι τοσο πειστικο κ μιλαει με αποδειξεις ...πιθανον δεν ειχε κατι να πει..ή βαρεθηκε να ασχολειται....χοχοχοχοχχο


Αυτό το είχα επίσης απορία πλακώνουν εκεί τα σόγια φαντάζομαι.....χαχα

----------


## nick190813

ΡΕ ΑΕΟΝ τι θα γινει? Μ εχεις ΡΙξει 10 ποινες...τουλαχιστον πες μ τον λογο ειπα κατι κακο σημερα?η στα χτεσινα?......σημερα γτ ξαναεφαγα ποινες?

----------


## anxious4ever

> εχω δει πολλα επιστημονικα ντοκυμ, ανξιους κι απο τις δυο πλευρες.
> κυκλοφορουν πολλοι αστικοι μυθοι κι ανακριβειες κι αν δεν εισαι η ιδια μοριακη βιολογος, δεν μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις ευκολα την μπαρουφα απο το επιστιμονικο επιχειρημα.συνηθως πιστευεις οτι σε βολευει...
> ουτε κι εγω ειμαι βιολογος η ιατρος και γι αυτο εμπειστευομαι επιστημονες που μου "γεμιζουν το ματι? ως αξιολογοι και γιατρους και διατροφολογους.
> εχω καταληξει οτι στις ΣΩΣΤΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ το κρεας κανει αναντικαταστατο καλο και οχι κακο.
> η καταχρηση φυσικα και μπορει ακομα και να σκοτωσει, αλλα ακομα και το αλευρι σκοτωνει σε καταχρηση και οποιαδηποτε τροφη.
> ακομα και το νερο σκοτωνει αν πιεις πανω απο 3 λιτρα την ημερα.
> 
> καλα κανεις κι ενημερωνεις δικαιωμα σου και αγωνα να κανεις και την αποψη σου να πεις.
> καλα κανεις επισης που δεν ζαλιζεις οσους τρωνε η οσους δεν σου δινουν το ελευθερο.
> ...


ρε συ δεν δημοσιευω οποιοδηποτε σκουπιδι βρισκω...
προσπαθω να ειναι προσεγμενα αυτα πο δημοσιευω..κ ναι ξερεις τρωω πολυ πολεμο απο κρεοφαγους κ εχω κουραστει..
μολις πως ειμια χορτοφαγος(που δεν ειμαι οκ?γιατι τρωω παραγωγα προς το παρον).
με κοιτανε κ μου επιτιθονται αμεσα..λες κ τους βριζω ενα πραμα..
ελεος..ας με αφησουν κ εμενα στην ησυχια μου.
ειναι προσπωικη μου επιλογη κ θελω να με σεβονται κ μενα..
πχ πηγαμε για ενα τραπεζι με φιλους κ με κραζανε επειδη πηρα σαλατες κ οσπρια..κ μου λεγανε φωναζοντας καλα ηρθες στην ταβερνα να φας οσπρια??
κ τους λεω ρε αφηστε με στην ησυχια μου! εγω εν τω μεταξυ δεν τους ειπα τιποτα η ερμη που παραγγειλανε τα σφαχτα..κ τα βαλανε κ μπροστα στη μουρη μου.ε οκ...ποιος προκαλλει τοτε?εγω ή αυτοι?
επισης να σου πω οτι ο αντρας μου τρωει κρεας..δεν του εχω επιβαλλει ποτε να μη φαει κρεας κ του το μαγειρευω κιολας!!! απλα δνε δοκιμαζω κ οταν το μαγειρευω του δινω πηρουνια να δοκιμασει εκεινος να μου πει αν ειναι σωστο κλπ..
αν κ επειδη μαγειρευω χρονια εχω κ εμπειρο ματι για το αν ειναι μαλακο το κρεας κλπ..

----------


## anxious4ever

> ΡΕ ΑΕΟΝ τι θα γινει? Μ εχεις ΡΙξει 10 ποινες...τουλαχιστον πες μ τον λογο ειπα κατι κακο σημερα?η στα χτεσινα?......σημερα γτ ξαναεφαγα ποινες?


παλι πηρες ποινες??ε δεν μπορει καποιο εβρισες παλι! το νου σου ρεμαλι σου ειπα προσεχε!!
κατι εκανες..δεν παιζει να εφαγες ποινες ετσι στο ασχετο!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΑΕΟΝ. μην το σβησεις τον ΝΙΚ σε παρακαλω....ειναι καλο παιδι..δεν θα ξαναβρισει..τον εχω εγω απο κοντα!! αληθεια!!

----------


## Remedy

καλα, οταν σου επιτιθενται επειδη τρως αυτα που θελεις, ειναι απαραδεκτο, δεν το συζηταω καν. σαφως και επρεπε να το σεβονται.

----------


## Remedy

δεν θελω να σε ταραξω, αλλα παιζει να εχουν συναισθηματα και τα φυτα :) υπαρχουν μελετες που λενε οτι το αποδεικνυουν.

----------


## nick190813

> παλι πηρες ποινες??ε δεν μπορει καποιο εβρισες παλι! το νου σου ρεμαλι σου ειπα προσεχε!!
> κατι εκανες..δεν παιζει να εφαγες ποινες ετσι στο ασχετο!!


ρε ειμαι αγιος σου λεω χααχχαχαα δεν ξερω γτ, ισως φταιει που ειμαι υπερβολικα καλος...να δεις αυτο ειναι :p

----------


## ironman

πρωτων επειδη τα χορτα δεν μουκανιζουν και δεν βελαζουν οταν τα κοβουν δεν παει να πει οτι δεν εχουν ζωη δευτερον ποιος ειπε οτι ολοι οι εκτροφεις ζωων ειναι απανθρωποι?τριτων απο την στιγμη που εχεις αυγα και γαλακτοκομικα οκ αλλα τοκρεας εχει πολλα οφελη να μου πεις για το γαλα οτι ειναι αχρηστη τροφη για τον ενηλικα να σου πω οκ

----------


## anxious4ever

ε εισαι ρεμαλι..καποια πατατα εκανες παλι ρε!!! δεν θα σε προστατεψω ..θα σε αφησω ετσι να σε διαγραψουν να ησυχασει ο κοσμος!:p

----------


## anxious4ever

> πρωτων επειδη τα χορτα δεν μουκανιζουν και δεν βελαζουν οταν τα κοβουν δεν παει να πει οτι δεν εχουν ζωη δευτερον ποιος ειπε οτι ολοι οι εκτροφεις ζωων ειναι απανθρωποι?τριτων απο την στιγμη που εχεις αυγα και γαλακτοκομικα οκ αλλα τοκρεας εχει πολλα οφελη να μου πεις για το γαλα οτι ειναι αχρηστη τροφη για τον ενηλικα να σου πω οκ


ρε παιδια κ τι να φαω???? χωμα???
χωμα ψητο, χωμα βραστο..χωμα στη σουβλα?
μη μου λετε τετοια .σταματηστε γιατι εγω ειμαι ικανη να σταματησω κ τα χορτα κ μετα να πεθανω της πεινας..τουλαχιστον ας μη φαω ζωακι που το βλεπω οτι τρεχει δακρυ απο το ματακι του.....

----------


## Remedy

> ρε παιδια κ τι να φαω???? χωμα???
> χωμα ψητο, χωμα βραστο..χωμα στη σουβλα?
> μη μου λετε τετοια .σταματηστε γιατι εγω ειμαι ικανη να σταματησω κ τα χορτα κ μετα να πεθανω της πεινας..τουλαχιστον ας μη φαω ζωακι που το βλεπω οτι τρεχει δακρυ απο το ματακι του.....


χαχαχαχαχαχα
βρες μελετςε που λενε οτι πρεπει να ζουμε με αερα και εισαι κομπλε!!!
αλλα θα πρεπει να βρεις κι εναν πλανητη με καθαρο αερα...
πφφφφ σε βλεπω να τρεχεις παλι...

----------


## Remedy

> πρωτων επειδη τα χορτα δεν μουκανιζουν και δεν βελαζουν οταν τα κοβουν δεν παει να πει οτι δεν εχουν ζωη δευτερον ποιος ειπε οτι ολοι οι εκτροφεις ζωων ειναι απανθρωποι?τριτων απο την στιγμη που εχεις αυγα και γαλακτοκομικα οκ αλλα τοκρεας εχει πολλα οφελη να μου πεις για το γαλα οτι ειναι αχρηστη τροφη για τον ενηλικα να σου πω οκ


τι ζωη καλε?
λενε οτι εχουν συναισθηματα.. ΨΥΧΗ δηλαδη!!
ζωη ειναι δεδομενο οτι εχουν.

----------


## ironman

και τα αυγα ακομα ζωη ειναι κακουργα ε γαλα και γιαουρτι θα την βγαλεις χαχαχαχα

----------


## anxious4ever

καλε! θα μεινω νηστικια σημερα!!! αι στο καλο σας!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> χαχαχαχαχαχα
> βρες μελετςε που λενε οτι πρεπει να ζουμε με αερα και εισαι κομπλε!!!
> αλλα θα πρεπει να βρεις κι εναν πλανητη με καθαρο αερα...
> πφφφφ σε βλεπω να τρεχεις παλι...


πωπω τι επαθα!!!κακο που με βρηκε..!!

----------


## ironman

> τι ζωη καλε?
> λενε οτι εχουν συναισθηματα.. ΨΥΧΗ δηλαδη!!
> ζωη ειναι δεδομενο οτι εχουν.


ε το ειπα μπας και δεν το γνωριζε ;)

----------


## anxious4ever

λενε ομως οτι δεν εχουν νευρικο συστημα οπως του ζωου κ του ανθρωπου...οποτε δεν νιωθουν συναιασθηματα...τωρα δεν ξερω ρε παιδια ..το πατε φιρι φιρι να με πεθανετε εσεις!!!:D

----------


## anxious4ever

παιδακια μου καλα..επειδη πρεπει να κλεισω..κ επειδη εχω φουλ προγραμμα σκ..σας ευχομαι καλο σκ! κ συ νικ ρεμαλι! το νου σου! μην μπω δευτερα κ δεν εισαι! κατι θα εχεις κανει σιγορα κ θα σε εχουν πεταξει απ οξω..οποτε το ΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΡΕΜΑΛΙ!!!:p

----------


## ironman

καλο σκ αγχωμενη το τιμας παντως το nick σου και προσοχη με ρεγουλα τα σπαραγγια;)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> παιδακια μου καλα..επειδη πρεπει να κλεισω..κ επειδη εχω φουλ προγραμμα σκ..σας ευχομαι καλο σκ! κ συ νικ ρεμαλι! το νου σου! μην μπω δευτερα κ δεν εισαι! κατι θα εχεις κανει σιγορα κ θα σε εχουν πεταξει απ οξω..οποτε το ΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΡΕΜΑΛΙ!!!:p


Ασε θα τον ξεματιάσω εγώ :P

----------


## arntaben

> δεν αντεχω να σκεφτομαι οτι αυτο το πραγμα που ειναι στο πιατο μου, καποτε πονεσε τοσο πολυ κ φοβηθηκε τοσο για τη ζωη του για να ευχαριστηθω εγω..
> επιπλεον να ξερετε οτι το κρεας ..εχει μεσα απειρες τοξινες φοβου κ φαρμακων απο ζωοτροφες..
> το γαλα εχει πυον..κ τα ζωα με ενεσεις γινονται τετραπλασια για να σφαχτουν σε 15 μερες.
> κ γενικα ειναι τεραστια συζητηση..
> ο ανθρωπος αποδεδειγμενα δεν εχει κατασκευαστει να τρωει κρεας..λογω εντερου..αλλα μη σας ζαλιζω τωρα..καλο ειναι να δειτε διαφορα ντοκυμαντερ σχετικα με ερευνες που εχουν γινει για το θεμα ανθρωπος κ κρεας..
> επισης οταν κοβεις το κρεας μετα απο καποιο διαστημα , ο εγκεφαλος το εκλαμβανει σαν ψοφιμι..σαν πτωμα..οποτε νιωθεις απεχθεια αργοτερα..σου μυριζει εντονα το αιμα..κ ας ειναι μαγειρεμενο..
> νιωθεις σαν κανιβαλος κ δεν μπορεις να το αγγιξεις.
> η αποχη το δημιουργει αυτο.εγω πχ αν φαω κρεας τωρα που το εχω ξεσινηθισει παιζει να κανω διαρροιες..εμετους κλπ..


Ανχιους κι εγω μαζι σου ειμαι σκεψου ομως εαν σταματησουμε να τρωμε κρεας θα σταματησει και ο βασανισμος των ζωων αυτων? αυτο ειναι το ερωτημα μεχρι και μαδανε τα κουνελια για να κανουνε τεστ μαικ καποιες γουνινες μποτες δεν θυμαμαι την μαρκα φτιαχνονται απο αληθινο μαλλι προβατου το οποιο το μαδανε κυριολεκτικα μεχρι να βγει αιμα 
Εγω τα βλεπω αυτα τα βιντεακια θελω να ξερω την αληθεια αγαπαω τα ζωα αλλα μπυ υποσχεσε οτι αμα κοψω το κρεας θα σωθουν ολα αυτα τα ζωα? κανενα δεν θα μαδησουν για τα μεικ απ ? δεν θα ξανα φτιαχνουν τετοιες μποτες? εαν μου το υποσχεθεις αυτο τοτε ναι εαν οχι ομως δεν πρεπει να σταματησουμε το κρεας αλλα να το περιορισουμε και να τιμορησουμε τις εταιριες- ανθρωπους για την βιαιοτητα τους 
Φιλικα αρνταβεν

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ανχιους κι εγω μαζι σου ειμαι σκεψου ομως εαν σταματησουμε να τρωμε κρεας θα σταματησει και ο βασανισμος των ζωων αυτων? αυτο ειναι το ερωτημα μεχρι και μαδανε τα κουνελια για να κανουνε τεστ μαικ καποιες γουνινες μποτες δεν θυμαμαι την μαρκα φτιαχνονται απο αληθινο μαλλι προβατου το οποιο το μαδανε κυριολεκτικα μεχρι να βγει αιμα 
> Εγω τα βλεπω αυτα τα βιντεακια θελω να ξερω την αληθεια αγαπαω τα ζωα αλλα μπυ υποσχεσε οτι αμα κοψω το κρεας θα σωθουν ολα αυτα τα ζωα? κανενα δεν θα μαδησουν για τα μεικ απ ? δεν θα ξανα φτιαχνουν τετοιες μποτες? εαν μου το υποσχεθεις αυτο τοτε ναι εαν οχι ομως δεν πρεπει να σταματησουμε το κρεας αλλα να το περιορισουμε και να τιμορησουμε τις εταιριες- ανθρωπους για την βιαιοτητα τους 
> Φιλικα αρνταβεν


Δεν είναι έτσι ρε συ, αυτό το κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου , επειδή θες, δεν το κάνεις γιατί θα σώσεις τον κόσμο...με την ίδια λογική μπορούμε να πετάμε σκουπίδια στην παραλία κλπ

----------


## arntaben

> Δεν είναι έτσι ρε συ, αυτό το κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου , επειδή θες, δεν το κάνεις γιατί θα σώσεις τον κόσμο...με την ίδια λογική μπορούμε να πετάμε σκουπίδια στην παραλία κλπ


Πολλοι χορτοφαγοι δεν τρωνε κρεας λογο τις βιαιτητας που δεχονται τα ζωα οταν πανε για βρωση δεν το κανουν επειδη μια μερα λενε δεν εχω τι να κανω ας γινω χορτοφαγος 
Τωρα οσο αναφορα τα σκουπιδια εγω συγκεκριμενα που δεν πεταω σκουπιδια παλι σκουπιδια βρισκω και καθε χρονο παλι εγω καθαριζω τις παραλιες απο τα σκουπιδια του καλοκαιριου στην αρχη πρεπει να υπαρξει μια " αστυνομευση " ωστε να γινει συνηθεια και μετα δεν υα χρειαζετε θα εχει παρασει απο γενια σε γενια και θα εχει γινει νοοτροπια

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Πολλοι χορτοφαγοι δεν τρωνε κρεας λογο τις βιαιτητας που δεχονται τα ζωα οταν πανε για βρωση δεν το κανουν επειδη μια μερα λενε δεν εχω τι να κανω ας γινω χορτοφαγος 
> Τωρα οσο αναφορα τα σκουπιδια εγω συγκεκριμενα που δεν πεταω σκουπιδια παλι σκουπιδια βρισκω και καθε χρονο παλι εγω καθαριζω τις παραλιες απο τα σκουπιδια του καλοκαιριου στην αρχη πρεπει να υπαρξει μια " αστυνομευση " ωστε να γινει συνηθεια και μετα δεν υα χρειαζετε θα εχει παρασει απο γενια σε γενια και θα εχει γινει νοοτροπια


Ε ναι δηλαδή άμα εσύ μαζέψεις και 5 σκουπίδια θα καθαρίσουν οι παραλίες? Το κάνεις γιατί θες....ε έτσι και οι χορτοφάγοι....καλά εγώ τι μιλάω????Λες και είμαι εκπρόσωπός τους.....τέσπα...

----------


## arntaben

> Ε ναι δηλαδή άμα εσύ μαζέψεις και 5 σκουπίδια θα καθαρίσουν οι παραλίες? Το κάνεις γιατί θες....ε έτσι και οι χορτοφάγοι....καλά εγώ τι μιλάω????Λες και είμαι εκπρόσωπός τους.....τέσπα...


Με την ιδια λογικη οι χορτοφαγη του πλανητη θα επρεπε να κανουν ντο στα σφαγεια να ζωσουν τα ζωα επειδη το θελουν

----------


## ironman

βρε φατε εκει καμια γουρουνοπουλα να στανιαρετε εγω τρελλενομαι για πατε απο αλογο ειναι μουρλια το αλογο ειχα φαει στη γαλλια

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Με την ιδια λογικη οι χορτοφαγη του πλανητη θα επρεπε να κανουν ντο στα σφαγεια να ζωσουν τα ζωα επειδη το θελουν


Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει αν διαφωνούμε σε κάτι..............

----------


## nick190813

> Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει αν διαφωνούμε σε κάτι..............


a katalabaineis κιολας?χααχαχχααχ:p

----------


## cdeleted29517

> a katalabaineis κιολας?χααχαχχααχ:p


Σκάσε εσύ :p

----------


## nick190813

> Σκάσε εσύ :p


μιλησε κανεις?αα νομιζα

----------


## cdeleted29517

> μιλησε κανεις?αα νομιζα


Τι θες τώρα να μου σβήσουν τα ποστ? :p

----------


## nick190813

> Τι θες τώρα να μου σβήσουν τα ποστ? :p


σαν να ακουω θορυβο αλλα δεν βλεπω κανεναν....τι διαολο..

----------


## cdeleted29517

................................

----------


## nick190813

................

----------


## cdeleted29517

Που?? Δεν άκουσα κάτι.....

----------


## nick190813

.........................

----------


## cdeleted29517

...........................

----------


## nick190813

..................

----------


## cdeleted29517

....................................

----------


## nick190813

................................

----------


## ironman

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ironman

ναι μεσα στη ζωη εισαι την ζεις εντονα 24 ωρες το 24ωρο μεσα εδω ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΡΕΑΛ ΛΑΙΦ οπως λεμε ρεαλ ολυμπιακος?

----------


## nick190813

> ναι μεσα στη ζωη εισαι την ζεις εντονα 24 ωρες το 24ωρο μεσα εδω ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ


ναι σ ειπα εχω μηνα και εχουν φυγει ολοι απο εδω π ειμαι και περιμενω σημερα να φυγω και εγω...εγω μια χαρα ρεαλ λαιφ εχω..εσενα δεν σβλεπω..καλα ...φανταζομαι θα ειναι και σαν σκατα η μουρη σ...καλα εισαι..

----------


## ironman

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## nick190813

σιγουρα απο εσενα θα ειμαι καλυτερος ειμαι πολυ σιγουρος.....αλλα φανταζομαι πως θα εισαι εσυ..
εσυ γτ καθεσαι μεσα ολη την ημερα στο φορουμ?ρεαλ λαιφ δεν εχεις?

----------


## ironman

πεσμας για την ψυχωση σου πιστευεις οτι σε αυτο τον κοσμο αξιζουν μονο οι ομορφοι και οι αλλοι να πανε να πνιγουν?μιλησε μας γιαυτο....

----------


## nick190813

> πεσμας για την ψυχωση σου πιστευεις οτι σε αυτο τον κοσμο αξιζουν μονο οι ομορφοι και οι αλλοι να πανε να πνιγουν?μιλησε μας γιαυτο....



οχι δεν τ πιστευω αυτο αλλα αμα εισαι και σαν σκατα..τι να το κανεις...εχει ουσια πες μ εσυ π εισαι σαν σκατα?

----------


## ironman

ρεαλ λαιφ δεν εχω μονο ρεαλ μπαρτσελονα εγω δεν ειμαι ολη μερα εδω

----------


## nick190813

> ρεαλ λαιφ δεν εχω μονο ρεαλ μπαρτσελονα εγω δεν ειμαι ολη μερα εδω


ενταξει και εγω εδω ημουνα αναγκαστικα...δυστυχως ειχαν φυγει ολη απο εδω π ειμαι και περιμενω να φυγω και εγω σημερα...

εσυ εισαι εδω ολη μερα ομως...αστα τα σαπια

----------


## ironman

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ironman

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## nick190813

> εχεις ωραιοπαθεια?μιλησε μας γιαυτο




 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum




 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum


 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum


  Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum




 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum




 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum


 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum


 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum


ρε μαγκα τα 3000 ποστ τα εκανα σ ενα μηνα...γτ φυγαν ολοι οι φιλοι μ απο εδω π ειμαι..2ον δεν δουλευω..3ον ουτε σχολη εχω και δεν ειχα καμια ασχολια περα απο κατι ποτα και καφεδες με κατι γνωστους εδω....
τωρα απο εκει και περα σημερα φευγω..και δεν προκειται να μπαινω συχνα...αμα μ λειπει τωρα και απο εδω και περα μ βλεπεις να μπαινω συχνα τοτε ναι πες οτι εχω εξαρτηση θα το παραδεχομουνα και εγω..

----------


## ironman

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

> ρε μαγκα τα 3000 ποστ τα εκανα σ ενα μηνα...γτ φυγαν ολοι οι φιλοι μ απο εδω π ειμαι..2ον δεν δουλευω..3ον ουτε σχολη εχω και δεν ειχα καμια ασχολια περα απο κατι ποτα και καφεδες με κατι γνωστους εδω....
> τωρα απο εκει και περα σημερα φευγω..και δεν προκειται να μπαινω συχνα...αμα μ λειπει τωρα και απο εδω και περα μ βλεπεις να μπαινω συχνα τοτε ναι πες οτι εχω εξαρτηση θα το παραδεχομουνα και εγω..


γιατι απολογεισαι σε ρωτησα τι κανεις στη ζωη σου?

----------


## nick190813

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum




 Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείρισης για λόγους παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum

----------


## cdeleted29517

> σαν να ακουω θορυβο αλλα δεν βλεπω κανεναν....τι διαολο..


Α άκουσα ένα μπαμ τώρα....ή μήπως ήταν μπαν?

----------


## ironman

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

> Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum


Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

> Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum


Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

[QUOTE=nick190813;621147]Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum
Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum

----------


## ironman

> Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum


Το μήνυμα τροποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των Όρων χρήσης του Forum

----------


## Macgyver

> Α άκουσα ένα μπαμ τώρα....ή μήπως ήταν μπαν?


Σωστα , κιουμπ !!! και νομισα οτι ειχαν σταματησει οι καυγαδες ...... δεν εχει νοημα να καυγαδιζουν δυο νικνειμς , που ουτε γνωριζονται .................λεω τωρα γω ......

----------


## anxious4ever

οριστε ελλειψα 2 μερες κ εγινε πανικος! ο νικ ξεφυγε....παλι..αραγε ειναι ακομα στο φορουμ?η τον πεταξανε οξω??? τι κανετε?

----------


## Κύκνος

> οριστε ελλειψα 2 μερες κ εγινε πανικος! ο νικ ξεφυγε....παλι..αραγε ειναι ακομα στο φορουμ?η τον πεταξανε οξω??? τι κανετε?


Εγώ μόνο μία κι άλλαξε η μέχρι τώρα δομή του φόρουμ όσο πατάει η γάτα, εντάξει...με την αποχώρηση του nick...τώρα τι στο καλό έγινε δεν πολυκατάλαβα αφού είναι πρασινισμένα τα ποστ...

----------


## anxious4ever

αποχωρησε ο νικ?ή τον κοψανε οι υπευθυνοι?

----------


## Stavros

Πόσο ξενέρα είναι να μπαίνεις να διαβάσεις κανά Post και να τα βλέπεις όλα Πρασινισμένα.
Χάσαμε όλο το Ζουμί της υπόθεσης!

----------


## anxious4ever

κριμα ναι...

----------


## melancholia

Τι τραβάνε οι όμορφες. Κλαίω με το δράμα σου...

----------

